# IVF Wales JULY/AUGUST cyclers (part 2)



## Shellebell

Happy  and


----------



## miriam7

good luck for scan pix   emm that was so much baby dust its gotta work


----------



## ebonie

i know miriam it is lots isnt it But its on other thread now lol need to put some more on here for everyone lol                                                               for you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi

just marking ladies and coming in to wish everyone huge amounts of luck and to second the baby dust from ebonie xxxxxx


----------



## Laura36

Thank you for all the babydust Emma!  

Pix, thinking of you today, let us know!!

I had to get up mega early and get dressed as decorator still here (today is last day).  I could have done with a lie in today as I was really tired. Still, I have tomorrow off as well so I am sleeping in then.
I am off out soon for a coffee and read the papers.  The decorator talks loads so I am going to try and stay out of the house quite a bit if I can.  I will be relaxing though and not rushing about. And this evening DH is going to the footie so I will be on the sofa with FF from about 6pm ish.  

Kara, are you off out today again?
Cath, hope you are not getting too bored? Are you staying in at the moment too?

Can someone remind me how to do a ticker? I want to do one for OTD which is 26th Aug. Don't think I'll be testing early this time after Juls experience


----------



## btbam

Hi Laura - go to tickerfactory (http://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php?type=4) and add your OTD as 'event' then choose your piccies and off you go.

Have a lovely day with your papers and coffee x

/links


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thank you everybody  Miriam, emma, popsi, andi, Laura  I am so scared today, but I'm sure it will be good new   I have had an awful night. Had a niggle around my right ovary so thought brill there is something going on. Just couldn't sleep properly though because was so over hot and kept waking up just couldn't cool down. This morning I went to the loo and there was a load of egg white CM. Now this has really scared me. Is it poss that the burselin isn't doing the trick? Or do you get loads of CM while stiming but the burselin will stop ovulation anyway? Bot am I glad that I have got a scan today!

Hope you've had a relax with a nice coffee and the papers

How are you btbam


----------



## Cath34

Morning Ladies, well I am officially bored today!!!
I've had the worst night sleep the last 2 nights. The cyclogest played hell with me, really bad trapped wind pains very low in the womb!!! Nightmare!! Got up 3 times pacing for ages. Ive never had this before either!! Anyone else get this lovely feeling?!!


----------



## PixTrix

oh no Cath, there is nothing worse than a lack of sleep. Hope you have a more settled night tonight


----------



## kara76

pix tons of luck today

im off yet again, couldn't sleep again and really considered getting up in the middle of the night lol, luke has to go to bristol today for a meeting so didn't really want him awake all night

pix increased cm is expected on stims


----------



## marieclare

Good luck for today pix, will be thinking about you    i'm sure it will be fine and hopefully it will put your mind at rest too. 

hey Laura I love your pic, hope you are having a nice chilled out day even though you had to get up early. 

cath sorry you are having bad nights, hope you can figure out a way to get more comfortable

Hope everyone else is good  
xxx


----------



## Queenie1

pix good luck today.

cath sorry the cyclogest never really gave me any problems. just a bit messy. hope you feel better soon and mangage to get some sleep.

kara sorry to hear your not sleeping, you all seem to be having sleeping prob's at the moment


laura enjoy your coffee and read.


----------



## marieclare

oh yeh, i did the first stim injection last night, it was fine. I did the stabbing and dh did the clicking. i think we are lucky having gonal f as its really easy and the needle is finer than the DR ones. So only get red mark on the DR side, and nothing on the stim side


----------



## PixTrix

thanks for the reasurance and luck Kara. Being somebody who doesn't ovulate much it is quite novel to have CM!! O gosh you not sleeping either, not nice. Maybe a snooze today?

Thanks Marie. Did you start stims last night? When is your scan?

THanks Queenie, what are you up to today?


----------



## PixTrix

oops must have crossed Marie. Oh well done on starting stims, I loved the gonal f pens they are easy!


----------



## claire1

Morning ladies, just a quick one as I need to have a cup pf coffee to wake up, as I've been really tired over the last few days (don't know why, sleeping well).

Pix good luck for later hope all goes well.

Hi to everyone else lots of     &


----------



## marieclare

Hi Claire, hope you're good.

Yay pix the pen is cool. I have a day5 scan friday, but will have only had 4 shots by then so no idea if it will show anything?


----------



## Laura36

Well done Marie on your first stimms jab. 
Pix, sounds like your ovaries have been busy overnight.

It's been so hot the last few nights I have kept waking too.

Cath, I have had a cramp type pain (not bad pain but def there) in the low womb area since yesterday afternoon (about 2-3 hours after ET).  I don't think it's cyclogest but don't know what it could be.  Perhaps just as a result of the ET maybe.  

Btbam, thanks for the ticker advice. I'll get on the case with that now.  Hope you are working at home today?

I had a lovely hour reading the papers and eating toast but then went to Sainsburys. Probably a bit of a mistake but I needed a few things.  I walked around very gingerly but maybe shouldn't have gone. This pain still there all the time so I've retreated to the sofa for a bit. Have closed the living room door and if I keep really quiet the decorator may not notice I am here!


----------



## nott

hi laura im sure the cramps are just all the messing about down there youve had hope your doing ok.  good luck pix for today will be thinking of you.  kara i was the same on my first wk couldnt sleep at all kept waking to go to the toilet im better this wk seem to be sleeping a lot better.

feeling really down today cant stop crying feel like af is on its way having all the symptons i usually get a few days before it arrives and going by my dates should be the nxt day or so oh i hate this its so depressing i hate feeling this down.


----------



## Laura36

Nott, sorry you are feeling so down.  But bear in mind many ladies get AF pains then BFP's. In fact last year I had AF cramps for 2-3 days and was convinced it was on the way but didn't arrive. Then had BFP.  So AF cramps not always a bad thing. Keep positive, not long now.


----------



## nott

thanks laura but its not cramps im getting apart from the few pains i had yesterday but i dont normally get them,  its my mood and the headaches that i always get just before af, the cramps dont usually start until af arrives omg its so depressing all this treatment and the not knowing but then the knowing is sometimes worse i really dont want to test this time at all im even debating on whether to test on saturday i think if i dont see the bfn then i can still hold out hope is that silly??


----------



## Queenie1

nott keep positive now not long to go now and you can never tell lots of people get af pains and get bfp. how much longer till otd.

laura i hope those decorators are leaving you alone. did you buy anything nice in sainsbury for yourself.

well its a lovely day here. so i might go and sit in the garden


----------



## Queenie1

understand how your feelin nott. i really did not want to test as like the idea of not knowing and could make myself believe that i was pregnant and once the test was done it would all be over.


----------



## nott

thanks queenie yes that is exactly how i feel and time isnt on my side anymore i just want an end to it all this ivf is really draining and messes with our heads.  i test on saturday and not the best day as i am supposed to be going to a spa for the night with my friend and few others for her 40th and im not gonna be in the mood but it was booked a few months ago before i started ivf again and didnt realise the test date would fall on that day or i prob wouldnt have gone.


----------



## kara76

negative thoughts and feelings are so common though the 2ww and its normal yet there is no way of knowing the outcome until that test

this journey is such a long one and brings so many emotional issues with it

i think we need to get some PMA going on here cause if anything it might help us through the 2ww , nott try and chin up


----------



## Queenie1

i know that juls tested a day early and then got a different result the next day but that was 14 days after et. at ivf wales we test 16days after et so if you did test on friday it would be day 15. which might give a more accurate result. or hoe about testing on sunday instead if you don't want to do it on saturday.


----------



## kara76

queenie thats a bloody good idea you know, good thinking 

im gona have some boiled eggs now yum yum


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, All I bought other than food was a clothes airer!  Having the garden done at the moment too so no washing line and it was a necessity but very very boring.  Glad it's sunny today though.  Wish I could sit in the garden although am enjoying the privacy in my living room.  Decorator is leaving me alone thank goodness. He's an oldish man and is on the last bedroom (the box room). Yesterday he asked me if we were going to use it as a nursery  

I think I'm in that blissful early stage of the 2ww when i'm not expecting anything to happen and am still amazed that eric the embryo made it!  Give me a week and I'll be going around the bend.

Think I'll pop out again now. I was thinking of going to the talbot green shopping outlet place (as parking right next to the shops means not walking too far).  They have a tk maxx (good for looking at bags!) and a borders with starbucks which is good for lunch.  I'm hopeless at sitting on the sofa all day.  DH just phoned me and he's leaving work early today so will be home by around 3.30pm.  So just a few hours to kill before I meet him.

Kara, boiled eggs are lush.  I haven't really thought about lunch.  But not hungry yet after toast and a mini twix (have to buy choc biscuits for the gardeners!). What are you up to today?


----------



## kara76

im off to see michelle later for a gossip and apart from that researchopps i mean nothing lol

the sun is shining so thats really nice and i have well over a week left off work, house is a **** tip, mil likes gardening but is crap at housework lol


----------



## nott

i may test friday i havent decided yet wont be able to do it sunday as il be at the spa in a room with someone else so dont really want to do a pg test in the company of others seeming they dont even know im doing ivf!!

well it is a nice day again today for a change dont think its going to last though so best make the most of it.


----------



## Queenie1

laura enjoy your shopping in tkmaxx- def need to treat yourself.

kara enjoy your chat with michelle -say hi from me.

nott sending   vibes to you. 

dh is off work today so gonna chill with him today and then we are off the the cinema tonight to see taking of pelham 123. our first time to the cinema since his back op's so hopefully he will find it more comfortable now .


----------



## nott

thanks queenie i need a lot of positive vibes today!!  enjoy your film what part of south wales are you from?


----------



## Laura36

Kara, please give Michelle a hug from me.  Hope you have a lovely natter.

Queenie, Dh went to see that film a few weeks ago and said it was good.

Nott, lots of PMA coming your way


----------



## Laura36

Hurrah, my ticker worked. Thanks btbam for the technical advice


----------



## kara76

nice ticker hun

only 15 days to go lol


----------



## KellyG

Just marking the page and wishing u all good luck and unlike emma just a lil baby dust hehe xx


----------



## Juls78

Thank you all so much for your wonderful messages, you have really made me feel welcome!!!!

After such an exciting day yesterday, i think i was in a bit of shock, today reality has set in and although trying to stayhappy and calm, the reality of it being such early days has hit. I am still brown bleeding (day 10) why and will it ever stop? Not had a blood test but will probably test again next week. So more weeks of gestone to come, but i don't care!!

ok i will try to do some personals... i am rubbish  


Kara- enjoy your gossip and the sunshine- Make sure you relax though!!!
Queenie- have a lovely evening with dh xx 

Pix-  for lots of follies growing !!!

Laura- glad embie is home. enjoy being pupo hun!! And stop shopping!!!!!! xx

Marieclaire- good luck for the scan.

Oh i am rubbish..so many of you sent me lovely messages on the part 1 board and i can't remember names.... And i am a teacher!!!!

I will make notes and come back later!! xx

Julsxx


----------



## miriam7

afternoon all have you tried asking clinic for a blood test juls if you tell them you are spotting they might let you ..your bums going to be so sore doing jestone till 12 weeks lol  nott i would test fri  and sat before you go


----------



## claire1

Laura boarders closed on Sat, it's gonna be a New Look, Starbucks will be greatly missed  .

Sorry no personals at the mo, gonna but the new curtains up.  Will do some later, before going out


----------



## PixTrix

Hi everybody and thank you for your thoughts and good luck.

I am going to share around my new found PMA to you all  

Had the scan and was told that it is a perfect day 8 scan. She said that the mucus can be a good sign  

I am not sure of exact sizes but will be sure to fins out fri. On the left there were about 5 or 6 of a good size. On the right there was between 10 and 15 follies but she said that she stops measuring at 8 so will take it that there are 8 at a good size on the right and any more on fri will be a bonus.

So I am very pleased and starting some lovely positive vibes here instead of my negativity. I was just very scared after a converted cycle.

So staying on same dose and back for a scan on fri. She reckons I'll be ready for EC on Monday we shall see. What time are you there friday Marie?

I am now laying on a lounger in the baking sun feeling very content.

Hugs to all x


----------



## marieclare

oh  pix thats brilliant news   

I am very relieved and happy for you I bet you were dead pleased 

My scan is 10.15 friday


----------



## Queenie1

pix that is brilliant news well done you. you sound like you have lots of follies. 

good to hear you are sending lots of pma


----------



## PixTrix

thank you Marie and Queenie, I sure was pleased.

I am there at 10.30 Marie, you will have to wear something distinctive


----------



## Chattasil

Pix- Thats great news Hun I hope my scan on Thursday gives me the same results  

I have just realised that the majority of you posting on this thread are from Wales and visiting the same clinic - oops I hope you dont feel I have butted in as I am from the North East of England ha ha. I cant leave you now as I am addicted to this thread there is loads of good news flying around at the minute so I feel its a lucky thread.

Kara - I had wanted to ask you about eating Brazil nuts and drinking milk and pomegranate juice during stims, what is this meant to do? I have been doing all three as I really like them all yum.

Hope you are all staying sane during the 2WW. I am working through mine as I would go crackers staying at home, plus work is too busy to take any time off.


----------



## kara76

chattasil lol thats ace and your very welcome to stay with us

the extra eg brazil;s contains selenium to aid follicles fluid and implantation, milk for protein through stims and pomergranate for antioxidents, whether its works or not who knows lol

pix well done you, what a good little chicken you are growing all those eggies

bit of news

michelle is gona have a little break from ff girls

other news kara is still sane!!!just lol


----------



## Cath34

Well done pix, great news. Hope things continue well for you.   x


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Chat, Kara and Cath.   

Chat of course you are welcome. I hope thurs brings you good news.

Hey Kara, I have started sprouting feathers   we are all waiting along side you and   for a BFP. It is totally understandable that Michelle is going to have a break. Please tell her she will be missed but take all the time she needs and have a fab holiday 

What have you been doing with yourself today Cath?


----------



## kara76

just had a weird gestone experience a second ago, i pulled back on the syringe and omg i pulled back an air bubble so we and luke decide air is ok as long as no long, as im not injecting into a vein. his face has a picture lol

my fancy little gestone cross doesn't look as pretty anymore though as i jabbed inbetween 2 dots lol

pix you wana be careful spouting feathers as i love a nice roast chicken lol

im sure michelle is gona have a fab holiday


----------



## PixTrix

You'll have poor Luke passing out!

Hmm nothing like a chicken roast, but you're not plucking me!


----------



## kara76

i am certainly not f-plucking you lol dirty girl!

hehe i like luke going through a bit of pain lol, would so love to stab his butt with a big needle lol


----------



## Queenie1

chat your very welcome with us mad lot. lol

kara how was michelle . can you let michelle no that we will miss her but understand why she needs a break and tell her to have a fab holiday. 

you will have to post a picture of your gestone cross. lol and a picture of luke's face. men so have the easy option with ivf.

well i'm off to get ready to go to cinema. really excited as it is years since dh and i have been.

will try and log on when i get back.


----------



## kara76

queenie enjoy the flicks hunni, im chilling and cooking dinner which is quite nice when i haven't done it for a while

queenie what time is your appointment on monday?


----------



## nott

well done pix thats brill news so pleased for you.


----------



## PixTrix

enjoy the cinema Queenie.

Thanks Nott.

lol Kara. I have offered to give DP a jab to see how it feels. Mind you with treatment that he has been through for samples I can honestly say that he has shared some of the grief!! Hmm not enough though!


----------



## kara76

juls how are you?


----------



## kara76

my sil has ****** me off asking any news if im preggiers yet and then telling me about her dh's friend who is pregnant, is she ****ing stupid or what, how is any of that going help me

mil is getting carried away and keep mentioning nursey etc etc, she is being great and is thinking like i use to but i wish they really understood the feeling involved here


----------



## miriam7

great news pix you can start to relax now you know YOU WILL NOT HAVE A CRAP RESPONCE!   chattasil you are more than welcome to stay on this board   kara glad you are still sane for now lol mum in laws can be a pain lol  but i bet she means no harm


----------



## Laura36

Pix, that's wonderful news. Well done. I am glad you're feeling more positive about it now.  Not long til EC now!

Kara, your gestone jab story made me feel really squeamish, lol. I'm rubbish with things like that.
Please send my love to Michelle and wish her a lovely holiday.  We'll miss her but understand totally the need for a break.

Chat, you are very welcome to stay. Nice to have a view from the north!

Juls, Nott, Miriam, Cath, Marie, Queenie - hope you're all good this evening  

I had quite a busy day but it was chilled out too.  Didn't buy anything at TK maxx, gutted that borders has now shut. I knew it was going to close but didn't realise when.  Couldn't find anything to buy.  Then I met DH for coffee after he finished work.  

The decorator has finished, yay! But the fridge freezer is broken, boo...  so I just ordered a new one from M&S online.  Didn't realise they do appliances but they can deliver on Friday.  Ours is working but not keeping things as cold as it should and the freezer stuff is not frozen.  So has to go.

I was quite bored today though.  I'm having to make a conscious effort to not overdo it.  Tomorrow my sister is popping over in the morning to see the decorating with my neice and nephew which is good. Then I don't have a plan.  Prob visit my grandparents and get fed welsh cakes in great numbers!


----------



## kara76

miriam its sil that annoyed me more silly cow

laura sounds like you have a nice day planned i have no plans for tomorrow so see what the day brings

i was hoping my hubby would come home from his mates with chocolate but he hasn;t.....thats so naughtie, i text him to bring some


----------



## Laura36

Kara, I often text DH to ask for chocolate and it's gutting when he doesn't bring any!  Your sil needs to learn a bit of sensitivity.


----------



## kara76

these men are rubbish totally rubbish might have to gestone jab him as punishment lol

sil is just a pleb and hasnt a clue really

having af twinges now, real low dragging twinges on and off!!!


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Miriam and Laura  

Oh Kara some people can be so insensitive   Hang on now Kara, you know AF twinges mean nothing

Bet youre glad the decorator has finished Laura, now remember to take it easy!


----------



## Laura36

Oh, Kara. Twinges could be a good thing, what do you think? When is test day for you hun?

The pain I had since yesterday evening has gone. Just feel totally normal now.


----------



## kara76

yay yay luke has chocolate yay yay


----------



## Laura36

but is it the right chocolate?


----------



## kara76

yeah galaxy yum yum my fave


----------



## PixTrix

boo boo Kara, I haven't got any choc only blinkin choc brazil nuts! Just done tesco online shop and have been far to healthy


----------



## miriam7

lol pix online shopping you never buy much rubbish then do you.. just get the stuff you need   kara give michelle a hug from me and maia we will miss her but its ok to have time out


----------



## kara76

you have just reminded me

must eat a couple of nuts......brazil nuts

i eat a few in the morning with my steriods

watching the news and it makes me mad


----------



## miriam7

you on about baby p makes me mad real fuming


----------



## kara76

yeah i am

i haven't read much about the full case as i found it very upsetting but these murdering ******** are probably gona get plastic surgery etc on the bloody nhs, what the hell is going on in this world!! madness


----------



## miriam7

ive advoided reading about it too makes me sick poor child .. hopefully his siblings are all in a better home now


----------



## claire1

Evening all.

Hope everyone is OK, and resting.

Queenie hope the cinema was good.

Kara people can be really insensitive and they cant understand infertility unless they've gone through it.  I know how you feel, I've just spent the evening with a group of old girlfriends and all they've done is talk about their children and when are we having them  .

Lots of   

Night all


----------



## PixTrix

your right Miriam can't get too tempted doing online shop.

Oh I know girls poor baby p


----------



## miriam7

do your freinds not know your about to have ivf claire? you going to bed happy tonight pix ...not long now till ec


----------



## PixTrix

I sure am Miriam, can't wait now. I have heard so much about the drugs


----------



## miriam7

oh yes you will be out of it i couldnt remember much


----------



## Queenie1

pix you will love the stuff. i love is so much i have it for ec, et and for iui.


----------



## PixTrix

woohoo bring it on


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix - so chuffed for you - you must be very relieved.  

Hope everyone else is doing ok - what a bunch of natterboxes you are - 
I fell asleep as soon as I got in from work last night and there is so much to catch up on ......


----------



## ebonie

Pix well done hun on your scan       

Kara please can you tell michelle that i am thinking of her    

Hugs to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## nott

well its all over for me just came on with a full on bleed absolutly devastated but in a way i was expecting this outcome.  hope everyone else has a better outcome and thanks everyone for your support.  its back to normal now then with nothing at the end again.  ive so had enough of all this now not sure im going to go through it again.


----------



## claire1

Miriam one of them does and the others know that we've been trying for a while & that I had a mc a few years ago.  But people forget I suppose.

Queenie glad you enjoyed the cinema, what did you see?

Pix congrats with the scan.

Taffy take care & get plenty of rest.

Nott I'm so sorry, sending you lots of  .  It's really hard when you don't get the outcome that you want.  We always here to support you, get dh to spoil you today.   again

RIP baby P, no one can hurt him now  

Right off to work now, will catch up later


----------



## Taffy Girl

Oh Nott, I am so, so sorry - Its still hard to take even when its the outcome you have been expecting    

I know nothing any of us can say will make you feel any better at the moment - but we are all here for you if you need to talk/vent.        for you and DH  

Wishing you all the best and hope you find a way forward to acheive your dream somehow
Take care of yourselves. 
x


----------



## marieclare

nott i'm really sorry to hear your news, sending hugs your way,     am so sorry xxx 

Kara grr to your sil. people really dont get it.

Yay Laura, glad your decorator is finised and you have been relaxing. Hope you get a lie in today. 

haha pix, DH said to tell you that you would recognise me as I will be the one with the gorgeous husband        hmmm I think we would be safer with a contingency plan. 

Well I am probably imagining it all, but I feel like things are "happening" down there. I have read a lot on here about ovary pains and twinges but to be honest I probably couldn't even point to my ovaries   I can't say I have ever "felt" them or would know what they feel like  But I keep thinking I can feel pulsing and other strange sensations, down in that direction, particularly on the left. Can someone tell me if I am totally barmy and is it far too early to feel anything?  

xxxMarie


----------



## Laura36

Nott, I am so so sorry.  Have you tested anyway just to double check?  Take care and we are here if you for you when you're ready.   

Marie, strange sensations I think are how I would describe most of the IVF process, lol.  

Taffy, glad you are getting plenty of rest.


----------



## Queenie1

nott so very sorry    thinking of you and dh. we are here if you want to talk as we all understand the pain you are in.


----------



## kara76

morning all

nott im sorry but you do need to still test im sorry 

queenie how was the film

ebonie i will tell michelle

taffy tired ...poor you lol thats pregnancy!, wana swap lol

claire don't work too hard

marie don't worry you will soon know exactly where your ovaries are lol

pix the drugs are good so enjoy it lol

miriam hiya matey

laura how are you today?


----------



## sammyjochick

Hi Ladies

How are you all - hanging in there one way or another I hope!

Goodness I've only been away a couple of days - so much to catch up on - and forgive me I know I'll miss some people with the personals. I have to limit my time on FF - otherwise I get completely absorbed and just end up a bl*dy mess!!

Nott - I'm so so sorry hun. Words are just not enough are they?  Give yourself lots of time to adjust - be kind to yourself . 

Pix trix - Hope those follies growing nicely!

Marieclaire - Good luck for scan on Fri

Kara/BtBam - How are you doing ? Whats our OTD?!! I always test early so I don't pay any attention (naughty) but this time I want to be PUPO for as long as poss so If AF doesn't arrive before I will try to stick to date

Laura - completely empathise about the decorator. We're in the middle of a two storey extn at the mo - have builders all over the place - just want to lie on couch with some choc & DVD, as Mum has kindly taken the boys overnight for me to 'rest', but stupidly keep worrying that they'll think I'm a right lazy cow!!

Juls - what a fab fab story about your bfp!! So thrilled for you - you must be pinching youself! A lesson to us all re early testing (although I always do!!)

As for me - well went into the Heath on Monday and they did bloods fully expecting OHSS - but tests were clear. Tummy starting to go down slightly now but still very bloated - guess it's just a side effect of the EC? Other than that the only symptom I have is insomnia. Not a single twinge to date - so the uterus relaxant has either worked in the extreme -and anaethatised my entire pelvic area!!!  or nothing happening . Can't help bt feel that my embies just have stopped growing and implantation not happened. That said on every other tx I've had twinges and I've never had a bfp so trying to hold on to some .

Right I'm off for some breccie - been washing clothes since my new washing machine arrived yesterday and forgotten to eat!- had a 'slight' backlog as been a week since the last one died. Kara is there any other way are tx could be similar


----------



## kara76

sammy was wondering where you were hiding lol

my OTD is the same as yours. Like you i can't sleep at night but thats probably the steriods and i have only just started getting twinges as the relaxant worked well for me too

i am finding it harder this time as this is the first time i have none in the freezer so nothing to fall back on so to speak and i now understand how people who don't get frosties feel.....why do i have to experience everything lol

glad you haven't got OHSS 

im still wondering what happened this cycle regarding our worst ever fertilisation!!!


----------



## sammyjochick

yeah it's hard to understand isin't it? I know that we had the same girl as last time do our embryology work. Linden wanted to actually do half ICSI half IVF but our swimmers weren't up to it.

I've haven't had a two day trf b4 - keep wonedring what the odds are bt scared to do too much digging in case I don't like what I find.

so what is our OTD? I didn't keep the flyer


----------



## kara76

16 days post embryo transfer so the 21st August is your OTD

I think day 2 and day 3 are pretty much the same and given there was nothing to play with i think we both did the right thing, you know you can get to blasts so there is no reason thats these embryos didn't make it to blasts and i know i can get to day 4!

we wanted to do blasts this time but things just went wrong from the start really


----------



## sammyjochick

Right - cmon lots of  -both of us!  you and I both know only too well that nothing really matters about what goes before - nothing can tell you with any certainty what OTD will bring. God 21st seems light years away - no sure I'll be able to stay off the peesticks till then!


----------



## kara76

you gona test early? 

did you have assisted hatching and steriods?


----------



## sammyjochick

yes. have cold now & sore throat. I rarely get ill so put it all down to the steroids.


----------



## kara76

yeah they do lower the immune system

i wish i had a time machine, not sure what to do today, can't be bothered really doing anything but should try and do something as im gona get bored.

mil is reading and tiding up and even thats starting to **** me off


----------



## Queenie1

your a brave girl kara i don't think i could have my mil or my mother staying with me during 2ww they would drive me mad.


----------



## sammyjochick

yeah I'm going to get out of the builders way. hope DH free to meet me for lunch and if not going to see if I can find some cheap 'Room design' software!! 

Well enjoy your aft - you must have a fab relationship with your MIl - I call mine Pauline Fowler - and thats being kind!!


----------



## kara76

it is starting to drive me a little mad

sil is ******* me right off now as now i have to apply for houses for mil as she is too busy, as if im ****ing not


----------



## sammyjochick

that must grate hun - families eh! right DH has txted - off to meet him 4 sushi. Will try and login later. take care


----------



## Queenie1

sammy enjoy your lunch.

kara how long is mil staying with you


----------



## kara76

just had what i would describe as an emotional train crash

queenie she is with us until she gets a council place and sil better stay away from me now as she has really ****** me off


----------



## Queenie1

this is not what you need when you are supposed to be taking things easy and keep relaxed. some people just don't understand hope your ok kara

gosh how long is that gonna take, can't she stay with sil.


----------



## marieclare

Kara & Sammy sorry you are both having issues with builders / sil / mil. Kara can you just take yourself off? For a little walk.. potter round shops or something without mil there? That would be doing my head in   Sounds like sil is really insensitive too, you don't need this stress. Is there any way you can get your hubby to deal with her so you don't have to?

Big night tonight, we are off to see mil to tell her about treatment. We need her to have dh kids on fri and dh doesn't want to lie about why. Will probably need her help with having kids around ec/et too. Bit nervous not sure how she will respond. She popped out 4 in a row when she was younger than me so not sure if she will understand


----------



## kara76

good luck marie i am sure she will be fine, she might notr understand fully but im sure she will be there for you both

just told mil how mad i am wiith sil and now ffs things get worst, she tells me sil is having step child at the weekend so she might not have a bed (the plan was us in the week, sil at weekend) this weekend is important for me and i wanted it to me me luke and rex.....nothing against mil and now sil has asked to borrow money from mil and mil said no so the **** is gonahit the fan

********


----------



## Queenie1

oh kara i'm so sorry all this is happening to you. families can be wonderful at times and then other times they can be a pain in the 

don't they understand that you and luke need time together. seems to me that your sil is not thinking of you or her mother.

could you and luke go away for the weekend just book into a hotel or b & b somewhere just to have some space.


----------



## kara76

oh yes sil is a selfish cow no doubt about that

we can't go away as its my birthday saturday and we are having a family thing at my parents

maybe i will try hiding at some poiint suppose there is one good thing i had a good cry so thats a release lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara that is total poop - you are meant to be chillaxing - do they not understand?      Hope you Luke and Rex get some together time this weekend.   
And don't let them nasty people spoil your birthday hun  

I am so fortunate with my in-laws - they done really understand all the ins and outs of tx and often say some pretty dumb/inappropriate things (with good intention!) but are very supportive - and know when to let us have some space 

Sammy have a nice lunch - Queenie hope you are OK. 

x


----------



## Queenie1

kara i hope you find sometime together and that they don't spoil your birthday.

its good to cry and let things out try not to let them get to you , just remember that you are the most important one there and just make sure you look after yourself.


----------



## kara76

bless you all

maybe im just having a fed up day, think i will maybe nipped to tescos to kill some time...like a saddo

need food too at some point, mil is now cross that sil has upset me lol, i just want some peace


----------



## Queenie1

well at least mil is annoyed with sil and is on your side.  

buy your self some nice goodies when at tesco's


----------



## marieclare

oh kara don't they understand you could really do without this kind of stress at the moment    

Defo take yourself off and clear your head.


----------



## josiejo

Oh Kara, really the last thing you need. There are times when I am so glad that our nearest family live 3 1/2hrs away and just have to deal with it over the phone. Go treat yourself to a nice cake or something similarly yummy.

Nott, so sorry about your BFN  

Good luck with your mil Marie, I am sure she will at least try to be understanding.

Hope you have a nice lunch Sammy.


----------



## Laura36

Kara, hun what a nightmare.  So sorry you are stuck in the middle of a family crisis like this. You could do without the stress!  Did you manage to get out to Tesco and clear your head a bit? Nothing like a bit of mindless grocery shopping for that.  Can't believe over the weekend you will not have time to yourselves.  Your sil sounds like a stroppy cow!    

Sammy, welcome back!  Glad you are doing ok.  I had 2 day transfer last time (and my embryos were not top quality) but I got BFP.  3 day transfer for me this time though.  Nightmare having big building work done.  I was also worried the decorator would think I was a lazy cow if he saw me lying on the sofa watching daytime tv, lol.

Queenie - what are you up to today?  I hope the summer hols are not flying by too fast!

Good luck with talking to your mil Marie

Cath, how are you doing today? 

I have been at home most of the day so far, just popped out with my sister, neice and nephew for coffee and toast which was lovely.  Now back on the sofa.  I'm going back to work tomorrow as I don't feel I should be off really.  I will work at home thurs/fri and take it quite easy.  Implantation for me should be Friday so once I get past that stage I will feel a bit more comfortable doing stuff.  I don't remember last time whether I had twinges or anything.  Apart from cramps I had yesterday and monday I am just getting a bit of ovary pain but guess that's left over from stimms.


----------



## kara76

its so great i can come here and go on and on and on lol

laura your morning sounded nice, i haven't been anywhere yet, might pop out a little later


so ladies marie is next with follie scan? is that right? friday?

queenie hows the DHEA?


----------



## Laura36

I wished we lived nearer Kara as would have been good to meet up for a natter!  I am glad you mil recognises it's not good for your sil to upset you.


----------



## kara76

yeah living closer would be great

i think the 2ww is the hardest part of treatment as we are pretty much left to is as only time will tell and i am kinda thinking of putting a leaflet together or how to cope....its like you go through weeks of appointments etc and then there is nothing.

is eric talking to you yet?

ive even started talking to my embryos hoping they are still there


----------



## Laura36

Well I have been talking to Eric but not sure he has said anything back yet, lol.

A leaflet is a good idea. You are right it's a weird time after all the jabs, scans and drama of the EC and ET.  Ideal would be to sleep for 2 weeks then wake up and know!  Perhaps they should give us sedation for the 2ww


----------



## kara76

sedation would be great

god my family are getting worst

my brother, sil and kids have decided that they are not coming on saturday for the birthday celebrations at the weekend......gits


----------



## Laura36

Oh no, that's not good. Just think this could be your last birthday before you are a mummy


----------



## Taffy Girl

See ..... my idea of sky+ing our way through the 2WW was not so daft eh?!

When I am busy working I long to have a bit of time to myself just to do nothing, stay home, chill out, - but when you actually take the time on the 2WW its just not quite the same is it?! 

Kara - Your day just keeps getting worse - If I were you Id go back to bed and start again tomorrow hun   

I am giggling at you pair chatting away to your little embies - but I can vouch for the fact that it can work cos I did it too


----------



## kara76

i hope it is hun i really do

im really disappointed with my bro as its my dads 60th and he had heart attacks a few years back and is lucky to be here and the only reason they aren;t coming in cause they are in a strop as my parents couldn't babysit for them, they have 5 kids


----------



## Queenie1

yes i wish we all lived closer. i'm off and not doing much ( apart from housework which can always be left) so could meet up with anyone.

i agree 2ww is the worst part a leaflet sounds good but sedation even better 

kara sorry to hear that you are having family problems they have been a pain to you today try not to get stressed about it

like the thought that you are talking to your embies kara have you got names for yours.

dh has gone to the gym and i'm supposed to be cleaning the house but can't be bothered. dhea is going fine don't really notice it just pop the 3 tablets in everyday. have started writing my questions for mondays plan app. can't believe that i'm half way through my hols really really don't want to go back to work. i have no interest any more in my jobjust want to concentrate on treatment.


----------



## kara76

have you got lots of questions queenie?

my embryos are pinky and perky, same as the very first embryos we had


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, I can understand not having interest in job.  I feel like that a lot of the time and it's a real effort to get my head into work mode.  And I am just about to start a new job. Seemed like a good idea at the time but I'm really not into it during tx/2ww.  

Hope pinky and perky are settling in nicely Kara


----------



## kara76

my job bores me senseless but does mean i can research online in work time lol but its far from being a career, i want to be a mummy now lol

the other girl i work wiith is being a nightmare while im not there, she likes to think she is boss lol


----------



## Laura36

I am really bored this afternoon.  Feel like I should go somewhere for an hour or so to make the most of not being at work.  Just not sure where to go?  Marks and Spencer cafe for piece of cake? Or for a walk around some shop or other.  I keep eating the biscuits that I have bought for the gardeners while I am at home. Think I'm gonna struggle to get my work clothes on at this rate!


----------



## kara76

biscuits and cake lol

im on the chocolate and searching for a nice place to book for saturday now as its pointless my mum cooking for a small number we might aswel go out


----------



## Laura36

that'll be nice Kara, lovely meal out for your birthday.

Well, I just realised I need to get 2 new light fittings and homebase is next door to Marks and Spencer so that's my mind made up. Cake and tea it is!


----------



## kara76

have fun

im waiting for mil to come back from walking rex and gona nip to town


----------



## kara76

sod it im off for a walk


----------



## btbam

Afternoon all!

Nott – so sorry honey.  Big hugs.  

SammyJo – hope the sushi helped your bloating, how’s the 2WW going ? My OTD is the 22nd  so a  day after you & Kara - feels like a long, long time away.  Have found myself searching the boards thinking how early can I test and get a positive!!  My will power to stay away from the sticks is waining!

So – how come some of you have relaxants? Should I have asked for one ? Oh well, too late now!

Marieclaire – you’ll soon be wishing you could forget where your ovaries are lol!!  Hope your mil is understanding tonight.. will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Kara – Eek .. was just thinking  ‘hope you haven’t got any big family do’s coming up… could get dangerous’ then read on about your birthday!!  Will your inlaws be there or just your side of the family? Do these people not understand how important it is for you to be relaxed and happy right now….grrrrr I’m getting angry at them myself now! Find a restaurant that does really good chocolate cake for pud and all will be well!

Laura –love the idea of 2 weeks sedation!  

Taffy – glad chatting to the embies worked for you – I’ve been gabbing away to them since they were tiny follicles…. Mind you my stories about a nice man with a magic transport machine (i.e needle), party (with dh swimmers) and a holiday somewhere hot ( incubater) probably scared them off!!!    OK – I realise you now know I’ve lost the plot  … sorry.  Hubbie talks to them every night too, so it’s not just me.

We’ve named our embies Fred & Ginger! Half way through a very bad quickstep in Mondays class we realised the song we were dancing to was about having twins… I was concentrating so much on the song I completely messed up & jumped on hubbies feet lots…he he.  

What about you SammyJo – have you named yours?


----------



## kara76

i think they gave us womb relaxants as we have had failed treatments and i do tend to cramp alot after transfer, its not proven, far from it


----------



## Jule

Nott sorry to hear you had BFN  

Kara what on earth is going on in your house, what a nightmare.  Of all the time you have to have mil there now when you shoudl be relaxing and doing what you wnat to do without worrying about anyone or anything else   What has luke had to say?

Laura let me know bout coffee i work very near M+S i was in there few days ago for coffee.  If you fancy a break let me know and if im free ill meet you, you got my mob no.

BTW i havent read all the way back too many pages.

Pix briefly read your post yesterday, good luk its all sounding very positive with your follicles.  When do you go back?


----------



## kara76

thr day gets worst me and luke rowed too.......2ww is such fun lol


----------



## Jule

oh no kara how awful what you arguing about is it your mil


----------



## Laura36

Oh no Kara you are having a bad day hun  

Ok, now I am worried about the cramps I had after ET Monday and yesterday too.  Given that some have relaxants does that mean the cramps will damage the embryo? They weren't bad but definately there for the day and half.

Jule, coffee would be good but I am back in work from tomorrow unfortunately. Whereabouts do you work?  Roath clinic?

Hi Marie, Taffy, Pix, Queenie, Btbam, Cath, Miriam, Nott, Sammyjo


----------



## kara76

laura put that thought out of your mind hunni. that would not be the case.

i have had because i have had 7 embryo transfer (13 embryos) and up until now no baby yet have been pregnant


----------



## Jule

are you and Luke speaking now


----------



## kara76

he isn;t here!

we will be ok he is just being a **** opps i mean man lol


----------



## Jule

lol oh never just another added trauma today.  Go to bed and wake up tomorrow fresh for a new day.  Today needs to end for you


----------



## kara76

i so did not say twit!!!

yeah think shower is calling

sorry to moan girls


----------



## Laura36

Moan all you like Kara. You've had a pants day.  Hope Luke realises he shouldn't upset you


----------



## Queenie1

kara what  a day you have had so sorry to hear that you and luke have argued as well. have a good sleep and hope tomorrow brings a better day for you. 

laura sorry to hear you have had bad cramps i hope they stop soon. i'm sure your eric is fine probably just getting comfy and settling in 

jule hope you are well


----------



## miriam7

well after reading ll that  i hope your tucked up in bed now kara ..tomorrows gotta be a better day   nott so sorry bfns are ****e ..hope you are ok


----------



## popsi

nott i am so so sorry for your news its horrible xxx thinking of you x

kara.. hope today is a better day honey xx

queenie, pix, taff, sammy, jule, laura and everyone else


----------



## ebonie

Nott i am so sorry to hear of bfn hun


----------



## kara76

morning how is everyone?


----------



## kara76

pix do you have  a scan today?

maria good luck for your tomorrow

ive lost track of everything now


----------



## Cath34

Morning buddy!!! You       like me yet?!!


----------



## kara76

i feel kinda calm again today, scared but calm

head is still working over time though on what ifs lol


----------



## Queenie1

morning all,

how are you today kara i hope you  have a better day today.

pix if its your scan today good luck.

how are the 2ww getting on, going   yet.


----------



## Chattasil

Morning everyone I have just had my day 8 stimm scan today. Mmmm Im not sure if its is good or bad news. 

I have 6 follicles with 5 measuring 8 (I assume mm) and the other 1 only 6.5. They never let on whether that was good or bad so when I asked they just said below average but they stilll have plenty of time to grow with my remaining injections.

They would have just let me walk out had I not asked. Is that a poor result for day 8 stimms?

I receive my phone call this afternoon with my EC date for next week. I seem to have lost my happiness and dont want to be at work and have a presentation to do urghhh.

Nott - I am so sorry about your BFN.


----------



## Queenie1

morning chat,

i'm not sure and i'm sure kara will be along to give better adevice but i think they would have liked to have seen the follicles a bit bigger by now although you have a few follicles which is good. but as clinic said you have more injections yet to make them grow more. when is your next stims scan. 

try and keep positive cos a lot can happen between now and your last scan.   

hope your presentation goes well


----------



## kara76

chatta

6 follies is ok hun but growth is a little slower, they might want to stim you for longer

try not to get down though as slow and steady is good

i assume you have another scan?


----------



## marieclare

aww you guys are so cute talking to your embryos, how lovely  

kara hope your family and fella are behaving themselves today and not causing you anymore stress  

Laura and Queenie I am so with you on the work-mode thing. I have totally lost all interest and struggle to cover it up most of the time!  

btbam & kara thanks for the good luck with mil. She was fine and quite excited. They have been repeating those "test tube babies" progs on one of the discovery channels so we taped a few of those for her to watch, it explains it all. Me and dh watched a few too last night, I think its really helped him to feel more "in the know" about whats happening to us. 

cath & everyone on 2ww hope you are doing ok  

I am getting more convinced I can feel my ovaries especially the left but DH thinks I'm bonkers. I so hope I'm right and there is something happening in there. Kara yep scan is tomorrow and I think pix is straight after me.

Random question 1 - for ec the leaflet says no Jewellery. Does that mean everything even rings?

Random question 2 - tomorrow is early day 5 scan. Is it likely they will still want me to go back on day 8? Coz thats monday and I've only booked tomorrow off work...


----------



## Chattasil

Yeah they will let me know this afternoon when I need my next scan I would think it will be Saturday or Monday. I only have enough menopur for 4 more nights injections. Do you think they may keep me on it for longer so they grow a bit bigger? I am going to end up like a pin cushion ha ha.

Isnt it weird they werent going to give me any information. Maybe they didnt want to dishearten me as they hopefully will get bigger or maybe thats just the NHS. Ideally what size should they be? 

I am going to keep positive. I only ideally need two large ones which I will pray will fertilisexxx


----------



## kara76

hiya hun im so pleased your mil was ok and excited for you

i always wear no rings etc but you could check this is you would rather now take off your wedding ring

they might wana see you on day 8 it all depends on how the scan goes tomorrow and how the growth is going

well family life hasn't changed much, mil is now not going to sil at the weekend, the deal was a week with us they a week with her and so far its been 12 days us and 2 her, im livid and mil feels bad about it too

chatta some clinics don't give patients alot of information so don't worry and sizes vary so much


----------



## Queenie1

marie glad things went well with your mil. good luck for scan tomorrow. i think i took all jewellery off but i can't remember ever taking my wedding rings off - pretty sure i kept them on. but if your unsure check with the nurse tomorrow.

chat keep positive   clinic can stimm you for a bit longer.

kara i'm so sorry to hear you have to have your mil for longer, but at least she understands and knows that sil is in the wrong. i hope that she is able to stay with sil soon for you to have a break.


----------



## kara76

queenie you all sorted for your appointment on monday?


----------



## Chattasil

Thanks for all the advice ladies. I will have to pray that they will grow at mega speed, and if not another week stimming wont harm.

Do you think I should still be exercising? I go to three classes a week and have continued to do so throughout my treatment. I am going to stop as soon as I have EC but do you think I should stop now incase I am jiggling my follies about to much ha ha.x


----------



## Queenie1

hi kara, 

yes think so have written out some questions on scrap paper so just have to type them out.  can't wait now really want to get started again. just hope my body is ready. we were looking at booking our flights to spain for next summer and i said to dh that if our tx worked would we be able to add another suitcase cos we would need more stuff for the baby, and he kindly pointed out that if tx worked the baby would have only just have been born. so i wouldn't be going on holiday. i can't believe he had worked it out before me. any way we will book flights and if tx works then i will be quite happy to lose our flight money ( although might be able to get some back

how are you today.


----------



## kara76

chatta exercise is fine as long as you feel ok

queenie yeah wait and see before you book the flights there is plenty of time

im ok, need to get dressed im getting very lazy


----------



## Queenie1

the earlier we book flights the cheaper they are so will probably book them shortly. 

i'm getting very lazy as well, and i can't get off this net book since i had it. perhaps the computer upstairs was better as least i got jobs done. i'm still in my dressing gown. will have to get dressed as well soon and go for my run as i missed going yesterday.

your allowed to be lazy your on the 2ww. do you have any plans today. when do you go back to work


----------



## kara76

yeah im off to see a mate today for a gossip, i go back to work on the 21st august and have a wedding that evening too and then work all weekend boo boo


----------



## Queenie1

enjoy your gossip with your friend today. isn't otd 21st aug which is the day you go back to work


----------



## PixTrix

Hello everybody, this thread is manic can't believe that we are already 12 pages in to part 2 do you think we can stretch it to part 3!!

Oh Kara, sorry you are having a time of it with family at the moment. Hope you are ok, I'm sure your pinky and perky are oblivious to it all and snuggled up nicely and with you for the long haul. Loving the way your naugty words are getting changed lol Hope you have a lovely birthday and some time for you and Luke.  

Hi Chat there is time for your follies to grow even if they do stim you for longer.  

Hi Marie, glad all went well with your MIL, so helps to have them on side. I had my day 5 scan last fri and went back for a scan on tues so must have been day 9 and I am now back tomorrow. So you could also be looking at next tue and fri, but will depend on what they see I suppose. It going to be busy there tomorrow because they have said that they are double booking scans. That should give us time to identify each other! Not sure what I will be wearing yet but will certainly have glasses on and got long brown hair which will prob be pulled back in a pony tail if can't be bothered to straighten!!! Good luck for tomorrow  

Queenie, you will have a newborn next year so so may lose that flight!   Well worth booking in advance though.


----------



## marieclare

Hi chattasil, sending lots of growing vibes your way,  are you doing all the extra bits n pieces to encourage growth? (Might be total gobbledegook but I like it when I can tick boxes lol)

Kara & Queenie thanks for the info. Kara its such a shame about your sil. At least your mil sounds quite understanding. What are the chances of you getting to go our on your own as a couple over the weekend to try and salvage a bit of time together?

Queenie do you need a car when you go to spain? We were thinking about going end of summer hols and the car quotes were mega bucks, never mind the flights, is that cheaper in advance too?

Pix I hope you are right about scans as monday is my birthday so if I ring in sick it will look very dodgy especially as I'm off tomorrow. People will probably think I've gone for a romantic long weekend. LOL if only they knew the truth, a 400 mile round trip for 5 mins with the dildocam   I have blond-ish shoulder lenth hair & I think I will wear a chunky bangle on my right hand so that you can recognise me and make yourself known  . loads of growth vibes to you too.


----------



## Laura36

Hello fellow cyclers  (and FF's)  

Kara, sorry your family strife is still going on.    

Marie, well done on telling your mil

Pix, hello, hope you are doing ok?

Chat, don't worry too much it's still very early days with your follicles and loads could change on your next scan  

Queenie, is a net book one of those small laptops for web browsing?

I am back working today albeit from home. Having quite a bit of light pains and lots of twinges. No idea what Eric is getting up to in there. I think he must be doing somersaults!  Will have a chat later and ask    Also, I can't sleep as keep tossing and turning.  Last night my hip was aching loads which is odd. 

Cath, Kara, Btbam - hope you're all doing ok?  

I am hungry and as the fridge freezer has broken (new one arrives tomorrow) I don't have any bread ot make some lunch. Think a trip to the corner shop for bread is a good plan. And I will have to walk past the tea house (jule will know) on my way which means I could pop in for a piece of cake to take out!

What is everyone up to?


----------



## Flash123

Laura, is that the tea house by waterloo gardens? If so it is fab. If you walk past and resist you are a stronger person than me !!!

Feeling so guilty sat watching tv and stuck to the lap top. Not even dressed yet!! Trying to paint the fence but so far have had more breaks that painting sessions!!  Just managing to drink several cups of coffee and several dunking biscuits convincing myself I need to keep up my energy for manual work of painting!!LOL

Trip to home sense might be needed latter me thinks.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

yes laura a net book is a small version of a laptop, mostly for surfing. i bought it with all my birthday money, so i can chat with you all more often without having to spend the whole time stuck in our office room on the main computer.  problem now is it is too easy for me to log on and i can't get off it. keep wasting my mornings reading threads.

marie yes car hire in spain is really expensive at moment. we always buy our flights as soon as bmi/easyjet release them cos they can be cheaper then. but this year we left the car hire as the prices were coming down then all of a sudden they went right up in price. our car hire for our holiday this year cost well more than the flights for the 2 of us.

laura the tea house sounds lovely. good luck with resisting the cakes.

liz don't feel guilty you need plenty of energy for fence painting enjoy  the biscuits.

well i'm off to take my mum shopping to buy a birthday present for my brother's 40th.

speak later x


----------



## Laura36

Yes Liz that's the one. I live in the road next to it so very tempting.  I just had tea and toast today which has got to be better even with the butter!  Are you a teacher Liz hence the holiday at the mo?  
I am working at home today but having had a couple of days off work after ET i can't concentrate and keep diving onto FF in the other room instead of getting on with work.

Queenie, netbook sounds fab. Fancy you spending all your birthday money just to chat to us all more easily, very flattered


----------



## Jule

OOh Laura naughty girl, fancy being back in work and sitting in cafe instead   Ill be in there Tue meeting a collleague in there for quick catch up at lunch time mmm, ill have to reist cake though thats no good for ww

Liz how you feeling have you managed to speak to anyone yet?


----------



## Laura36

I know I was a right slacker today.  Worked at home but just couldn't get into it.  Our fridge freezer has broken and so we had no bread hence my excuse to de-camp with my laptop to the tea house for lunch (toast)!


----------



## PixTrix

Glad to see that you can work and not over do it Laura   Should help the 2ww go faster for you. 

Hope you are feeling better Liz  

So sorry Nott  

How are you Cath?

Are things any easier for you Kara? How are you feeling?

How are you getting on Btbam?

Will look forward to meeting you tomorrow Marie, so hope that your scan goes well. Happy birthday for monday. hmm would be a bit dodgy ringing in sick! I'm sure it will be tues that they'll scan you again tho.
Will look for the bangle! Gosh that is a long way for a quick hello with the dildo cam!

Oo can't wait for my scan tomorrow and hopefully find out when EC is


----------



## kara76

pix good luck for your scan

marie happy birthday for monday, fellow leo and lots of luck tomorrow


----------



## Laura36

Pix and Marie, loads of luck tomorrow for your follie scans!  I am sure everything will be fab and you will have EC dates planned by the time you leave.   

Kara, where are you?  Has your day gone ok and been better than yesterday?  Hope so hun.  

Btbam, did you say you were gonna test early?  How early are you planning to test?  I think I tested 2 days early on my last IVF and got BFP and am tempted this time too.  I just really don't want to get AF before I get the chance to test, would feel cheated.


----------



## kara76

laura yeah today is a better day, had a lovely natter with my lovely friend cath. 

drove in the sun a little quicker than i should have lol


----------



## Laura36

Phew, sounds good Kara.  You need to stay chilled out as much as possible.  

Ok, so now I have to admit I have been searching the 2ww boards for symptoms. I am only 3 flippin days into the 2ww what am I gonna be like in a weeks time


----------



## kara76

lol laura your going round the twist

i have what some would say are signs yet i do not believe them as the drugs can cause these types of things and i have had them before so not reading into them


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick message.

marie and pix good luck for your stims scan tomorrow. really hope it goes well.   

hi everyone will be on later. x


----------



## Laura36

Yep me too Kara.  Quite a lot going on in there today, bloated tummy and sore (.)(.) but have to convince myself it is just the cyclogest playing mind games with me.  Still way to early for me. I didn't even have pg symptoms til I was 8 weeks last year so shouldn't expect anything on 2ww I guess.

Hi Queenie


----------



## kara76

its impossible to not look for signs but in reality i doubt there are any until you can look back with hindsight


----------



## PixTrix

thank you all for the good luck wishes. Oo can't believe that will actually get to my very first EC


----------



## kara76

pix  it will be an exciting time for you


----------



## btbam

Hi all,

Goodluck for your scans tomorrow Pix & Marie  

Laura - have a horrible feeling I'm not going to have a chance to test at all.  I've had some bright red bleeding - small amounts, but same as an AF would be at the start.  I'm trying to persuade myself it could be implantation bleeding but I'm very pre-menstrual at the moment.... flew off the handle completely yesterday when my laptop cable broke and was in floods of tears at 'the princess diaries' film!!  Hey ho - good thing hubbies at his rehearsals tonight coz I'm worried there will be lots of    .  Have even resorted to chocolate and I don't even like chocolate normally.


----------



## kara76

btbam sorry to hear aboout your spotting, hope it stops

i have af pain proper tonight and i suppose af is due monday. 

im thinking now what will be will be and there is nothing of earth i can do about it....


----------



## nott

hi everyone im feeling a little better today decided to give the czec republic ago with de have a year to wait though if i had the finances i would love to just go on and do it again straight away with my own eggs but unfortuntly unable to the waiting is what makes it worse and my age is against me.

btbham i had the same symptons tuesday i got  myself in a right state with my partner the abuse i gave him cause he went fishing and left me home all day i was going balistic the nasty texts i sent him would make your hair curl  and on a normal day i couldnt care if he went fishing then that night was when i noticed the blood the nxt day was a full on bleed and my partner said to me the way i was behaving was like my af was on its way and it did.  i so hope for you it isnt it is the worse feeling ever to think no not again and having to go through the whole process all over again.

good luck to everyone else kara, laura, pix, queenie and anyone else ive missed out.


----------



## btbam

Oh dear - not a very cheerful bunch tonight are we? 

Any one else longing for a glass of wine?


----------



## kara76

im longing for something but it involved naugthies not booze lol


----------



## Laura36

Btbam, sorry about the spotting but just hope it's implantation or goes away.  

Kara, I like your thinking as you are so right we cannot do anything at all about it, what happens happens and all we can do is deal with the outcome.  AF pains can mean anything either way.

I really, really hope and   for you both that AF stays away and you get to OTD, and then get lovely BFP's    

Nott, glad you are feeling a bit better but it will take time. And it's good that you have a plan.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix and Marie - best of luck for tomorrows scans - hope you manage to meet up and have a natter 

Nott - good you  have a plan hope you are doing ok  

Btbam - hope you are wrong and the spotting stops soon    

Kara seems like you are having a better day today - long may it continue 

Laura, Cath - hope you are not going too  

Think a little of this is called for tonight ......


----------



## kara76

luke has just said im angry lol 

no **** shelock


----------



## Cath34

Kara- talking of signs - I nearly heaved on a mushroom tonight and I love them    Think I'm bl***y imagining it!!! lol
You staying sane?


----------



## kara76

my apple pie tasted so bad i didn't eat it and the pork was porky lol

i think im imagining it too

im sane just lol.....had a bleeder tonight with the gestone which was interesting and a first of that amount lol


----------



## Cath34

Really, I always bleed on Gestone, but its down to the clex and the fact that the needles are soooooo long!!   
I guess I need to go to bed, but I know I wont sleep     , hope you manage to. xx


----------



## kara76

yeah i just get a little leak of the oil....buns of steal lol

i have just had a shower and need to dry hair and there is no way im gona go to bed yet as im wide awake


----------



## Queenie1

btbam hope it is just spotting and doesn't come to anything 

nott glad to hear you have a plan it helps sometimes.  

laura , cath and kara i think you are all going   on the 2ww. its not even been a week has it


----------



## claire1

Hi all

Hope your not all going too   on your 2ww.  It's not something that I'm looking forward to.

Pixx & Marie - good luck for tomorrow, and sending lots of    for you both.

Btbam - hoping that the spotting stops and that it's just implantation bleeding,      for you.

Nott - glad your feeling better today, and that you have a plan for what your going to do next.

Hope everyone else is OK also.

Having a bit of a bad day today, had to see the GP earlier as I've been having abdo cramps for about a week or so.  They now think that I've got an infection so on strong antibiotics.  Must be thankful that it's now and not in a few weeks.  Do you think that I should ring the clinic for some advise. They haven't taken an swabs or sent me for any test's, which confused me really as the cramps are the only symptoms I have.


----------



## miriam7

good luck pix and marie   i think we need a no af dance will have to see if i can do one


----------



## nott

morning girls did the test today and its a bfn nothing i didnt already know im still bleeding was very unlikley to have worked.  good luck all those having scans today.  hoping all the rest of you get good news soon.  btbam how are you today has the spotting stopped?


----------



## Queenie1

nott so sorry i know you was expecting it but it is still hurts. sending lots of     take time to look after your self.  i hope you have  a good weekend at the spa .


----------



## Laura36

Nott, I am sorry the test confirmed BFN for you hun.  Enjoy the spa and a few drinks with your friends.   

Hi Queenie, what are you up to today?  I am working at home and being much more productive than yesterday but couldn't resist a peak on FF to see how everyone is doing!

Absolutely no symptoms for me today, feel completely normal!


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

pix and marie how did scans go today.

pretty boring day for me went to asda to do weekly shop then went for my run with dh. then tidied up around house. 

how is everyone today.

2ww are you alll still symptom watching.

hi to everyone else hope you are all well.


----------



## PixTrix

Well I came on earlier to post my news and the blinking notebook battery conked and had to rush out for my pampered poochies appointment with the groomer. Honestly I wish I had as much pampering as them they look beautiful!!

Firstly so sorry Nott, we are all here for you  

It was lovely to meet you today Marie and hubby.

Hope you are all well and sane on the 2 week and a bit wait!

Thank you everybody for your good luck wishes, it seems that they have worked   I am full of positivity after my appointment today. On the right there are 12 - 15 with the lead at 13mm and the left there are 5 with the lead at 12mm. Think they are the right figures, will have to check my sheet. So all looking good there is still some growing to do so my menopur has been increased to 300 and I am back for a scan on Monday so expect that EC will hopefully be on Wed.


----------



## Queenie1

thats brill news pix sounds like everything is going to plan this time. what time is your scan on monday. i'm there at 2pm. i expect yours is in the morning as scans always are.


----------



## claire1

Evening all

Nott - So sorry to hear your bad news, sending lots of   to you.

Pix - congrats on your news, Weds will be here before you know it.

Hope everyone else is OK. 

Will pop back on later, I'm working nights so will try and pop back later on m break.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Queenie and Claire  

I'm there at 11.30 Queenie, but have lunch after so prob be ther until going on for 1pm. If you get there early keep an eye out and we could have a cuppa and a natter! Hope Monday goes well for you. Did the discharge clear up?


----------



## kara76

pix thats great news as you know im so pleased for you.

claire your ticker is moving fast

queenie bet you can't wait til monday

nott im sorry

where are you rest of you?

its all happening next week!


----------



## Queenie1

hi taffy 

will look out for you if we get there early. the discharge hasn't cleared up so gonna discuss it with the nurses and if they say i need to have anything done before i can do tx  my gp said she will refer me to get what ever needs to be done.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara  

I shall have my eyes peeled Queenie.   that the discharge can be sorted and you are soon cycling. I wonder if it could be something to do with DHEA?


----------



## btbam

Evening girls,

Nott - sorry honey.. I know you were kind of expecting it but I'm sure that doesn't make it any easier    Enjoy the spa and pamper yourself loads.

Pix - great news on those follicles.

Queenie - how are you feeling about monday? Nervous? excited?


Claire - hope the night shifts go ok. I don't envy you, I used to hate them!!  Good practice for getting up at 4am with a baby though.

Marie - how was your scan today?

So how all the rest of the 2WW's doing today?  Just think - over half of the 2ww's over. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you - Laura, Cath, Kara, SammieJo.

Well, I'm feeling a little more optimistic today - the spotting isn't getting any worse and I've managed not to burst into tears at the slightest thing. Maybe, just maybe it's an implantation bleed .  Keep your fingers crossed for us girls.

Right off to enjoy the magnum my fab hubbie's just bought me... I'm gonna be the size of a house by the end of this 2ww - I've never eaten so much chocolate. lol


----------



## Laura36

Pix, brilliant news on your follies  

Btbam, so pleased that your spotting hasn't got any worse and   it's implantation

How is everyone this evening? I am watching hotel babylon which I think is fab.

Hi Claire, Queenie, Cath, Kara, Marie, Nott, Taffy, Miriam


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Btbam. Have got everything crossed for you. The countdown is getting closer  

Thanks Laura, how are you getting on?

I am really peed off tonight we got a new led tv a couple of weeks ago and it is starting to break down.   Hmm beginning to wish that I'd got an lcd instead!


----------



## Laura36

Hi Pix, I am ok thanks but stressing out about symptoms or lack of them already and only a couple of days into 2ww   
you must be over the moon about your follies?


----------



## PixTrix

Oh the 2ww has got to be the worst part of the whole process Laura. Gosh can't believe that you only 2 days in I thought it was longer! Prob good that you are working to try and help the time pass as long as you taking it easy at home.

Certainly am very very pleased. Such a contrast to having a converted cycle.


----------



## nott

im praying for you btbam i so hope you get good news im glad bleed is stopping theres nothing worse when that happens.  great news pix on your scan.  good luck to everyone else.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Nott. How are you feeling tonight?


----------



## nott

still feeling a bit fed up but not as bad as i was theres not a lot i can about the situation i just have to get on with things and move on its hard when theres no light at the end of tunnel i just want an end to it all i dont want to still be doing this when im flippin 45!!


----------



## PixTrix

It is such a difficult time and there is no way that it can get any easier. I so truely hope that you can soon get your dream. Remember that we are here to chat.


----------



## Cath34

Well girls, here come the period pain from hell. I'm not liking these symptoms I am all too familiar with!!!
Off to bed now as I'm going  
Night all. xx


----------



## Laura36

Cath, I really hope it's not AF on the way hun.  I had mega AF pains a few days before I tested last time and got BFP so can be really good as well.  Hope you manage to sleep.


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

cath i really hope its not af. hope you sleep well.

nott sending hugs   

btbam glad to hear spotting has stopped. 

laura   keep positive no signs can be good just like af pains can be.

pix not long to go now till ec how exciting.

kara your quiet tonight hope things are ok.

marie hope your scan went well.

hi to everyone


----------



## marieclare

Hi guys, 
Pix lovely to meet you today, I didn't see your last post til I logged on just now so good job I wore the bangle lol . Its great news about your scan, so pleased for you! hope you weren't waiting too much longer. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, Laura I think you are bound to be looking for symptoms. Hope all you 2ww-ers are feeling ok. btbam i am sooo glad the spotting isn't increasing. hope its just implantation like everyone has said  . 

nott i hope you are feeling a little better, your plan sounds good.

thanks to everyone for the good scan wishes!! it was ok but I am not quite sure to be honest if it was good or bad. I know she said there were 12 follicles on the left but all "too small to matter", so she didnt tell us how many on the right. i think it was Jo i found her a little strange, she kept saying "theres nothing at all happening"which i thought was a bit  but i am hoping thats normal for day 5! she thought they might increase my dose but checked with debbie and said actually stay on the same for now, going back tues for a day 9.

I am trying to stay positive and thinking / hopinh the only real point of the early scan was to check i was not totally overstimming with my giant 50 amh, so the fact there wasnt much to see is really a good thing


----------



## Queenie1

marie day 5 is early so keep positive and see what happens on tues a lot can happen over the weekend. i have never had a day 5 scan so perhaps that is to make sure you don't overstimulate  like you said. if needs be they can change your dosage on tues. sending


----------



## PixTrix

So hope you are wrong Cath and not Af pains, stay positive you know you can't tell. Hang in there it'd is getting closer. Hope you manage to sleep ok x

Ok it is exciting Queenie just hope that they have all got eggs, even half would be ok. Are you already for Monday with questions prepared. 

Thanks Marie day 5 is very early and you are right the early scan is to make sure you are not hyperstiming. Don't worry about her saying that they are too small to count she said the exact same thing to me on my day5 scan and if You think about it you wouldn't want them up to size so early. Try not to worry if they thought that an increase was needed they'd have done it. She also said to me about increasing the drugs on day 5 but when she checked it was a no. Hang in there to have 12 on 1 ovary is a fab number. When you are there for your scan on ties give them the sheet to write the count down cos they will often forget.  loads of luck x


----------



## popsi

just popping in very quickly as a little bit drunk  

be strong girlies i expect lots of good news this week from you all


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Popsi. Hope you've had lots of fun getting drunk!


----------



## kara76

cath af pains mean nothing hunni, trust me on this one! and i hope and pray your dream come true

marie day 5 is really early and the good postive news is there are 12 follicles that are probably growing as we speak, slow and steady is best in this game

queenie im cool hun, mil went to sil for the night so ive been nice and given luke some attention for a change

popsi drunk thats not like you lol

pix quite the night owl you are lol

hiya to everyone else.......

these steriods are playing silly buggers and i can not sleep at all


----------



## Chattasil

Morning ladies, how is everyone this lovely morning. 

Pix - Glad your scan went well and you are so close to egg collection. Bet you are excited. I keeo rubbibg my belly to encourage my follies to grow.

Btbam - Glad your spotting has not increased. It most be so worrying during the 2WW, it is something I am not looking forward too.

Marie - I wouldnt worry about your scan 12 is a fab number. I only have 3 on each ovary which are just little baby size, I hope they are growing as we speak.

Cath - Hoping your AF pains disappear!

Kara - Blimey you are an early bird up at 4am. Its horrible when you cant sleep.

Love and hugs to anyone I have missed its hard doing loads o personals as this thread is very busy.

The clinic contacted me and I have to continue my menopur for another two days and I have another scan on Tuesday with EC planned Thursday. I am hoping they are growing and growing. I am reassured after reading Pix post that they can increase your dosage to get them to the correct size, I am so worried the cycle could be abandoned. Apparently they grow on average 2-3mm a day so hooefully they will get there.

Ha really bad cramps in my stomach for two days which feel like my stomach is stretching, a but like wind but there is no gas coming out ha ha. Is this normal?

Well I better go and get ready I am going shopping with my bessie mate. We have been best buddies since we were 2 year old and can you believe she is also starting ICSI treatment in a months time so we will be able to help each other along.

Have a loveky day everyone xxx


----------



## marieclare

queenie, pix, popsi, kara,chattasil thanks for the reassurance   , I will keep going with the water, protein etc and send growing vibes to them! I am sharing and I am really hoping for at least 20, I know that might be unrealistic but we need enough for a good shot for both of us.     
hope you are good today cath
kara good to see you got a night to yourselves, hope you enjoyed it! Hope you got back to sleep!
chattasil hope you have a great day shopping sounds like just what you need!


----------



## PixTrix

Boo to the steroids keeping you awake Kara, hope you have such a lovely day today that you are so worn out and get a good nights sleep! You are right I am such a night owl, started off with best intentions of getting early nights to have the rest for tx but if not sleeping no point!

Thanks Chat, I really am excited.   those follies of yours are growing. I sure they are. Was it you that mentioned exercising? Just thought I'd mention that I read somewhere to avoid aerobic exercise. Hope that you are having a relaxing weekend and fun with your best mate. Not great that we have to go through this process, but lovely to have someone close to go through it with. Good luck for tues.

You are doing all the right things Marie, I am sure tues will bring good news. I know that there will be the extra worry because you are sharing, but if there are 12 just on the one ovary you are doing great. Everything crossed for you x


----------



## nott

happy birthday kara hope you have a nice day.


----------



## kara76

thanks nott,i hope you manage to enjoy the spa, i know it wil be hard

chatta the pains are probably your ovaries

maria try not to focus too much on numbers, i know you need an amount to share but quaility hunni

pix you growing those follies nicely?

cath how are you today huni?

laura how are you today?

sammyjock and btbam have you girls gone into hiding lol

ive had some lovely cards this morning and just chilling at home

hiya everyone else who is reading


----------



## PixTrix

you make the most of chilling on your birthday Kara, any future birthdays you are going to b a busy yummy mummy  

Got up this morning thinking oh boy there some growth gone on I look 6 months pregnant, but soon discovered that it the pleasure of constipation that I seem to be getting with this cycle! On a fuit mission today to try and sort it! Love my fruit got a good choice in too! Yum strawbs, mangoe, pineapple, apple, banana, orange, grapes....  I think that lots should work

Hi to everybody and lots of     to you all


----------



## kara76

yeah that should do the trick and lots of water too


----------



## PixTrix

well done Kara you have just made me realise that the amount of water intake has gone down, that will soon be sorted.

Hey is it less than week to otd for you now Kara?


----------



## sammyjochick

Hi Girls - Lordy you've been busy 

Kara - Hppy Hppy Bday Hun  How are you feeling? How did you sleep last night? Steroids keeping me up too. Any symptoms - I have sweet FA - keep thinking there would be something by now? V tempted to test but can't face losing all hope!

BtBam - so glad the spotting has stopped - that sounds like it cld be implantation bleeding? 

Nott thinking of you  Have lots of lovely treatments at the spa - you deserve it

Marie - plenty of time to go - they always make me stim longer but I get there in the end!

Cath - how are you doing ?

Pix Trix - I'm wishing those follies on! Enjoy the fruit 

And big Hi to everyone else - Juls how is the BFP going? And to the Waterloo Gdns teashop ladies - I'm a fan too (I live in Cyncoed) so if anyone fancies a catch up let me know.

I'm doing okay although absolutely no symptoms apart from veiny boobs - which is just the gestone. Had a funny 'fainting' feeling last week which I hoped was maybe something to do with implantation but really am clutching at straws - no cramps no AF pains - nothing. Feel quite chilled considering, I guess thats probably because it's our 5th cycle and I've not really had very high expectations


----------



## kara76

water is so important to flush the body so get drinking hun, i need to drink some more today for sure

i have a few little signs, increased smell is the most noticable and pains

sammy signs no signs it means nothing til test day


----------



## sammyjochick

increased smell? thats a pretty gd sign - had that before?


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Sammy. sending you    

I am now positioned with a 2l bottle of water next to me and my poodle is across my belly in place of wheat bag   she is very small so not heavy!

Increased smell sounds like a good sign Kara


----------



## kara76

yeah  i think i have but can't remember which cycle, there has been so many lol

what steriod dose you on hun?

pix good girl, keep sipping all day


----------



## sammyjochick

oh not sure - It's one red tab? and two of the oestrogen? You?

I'm still in my jammies too. DH made breakfast which was nice - just not sure how he manages to make quite so much mess - which I suppose I should make some attempt to clear up?


----------



## kara76

im on 20mg of prednisolone yet this was no prescribed by clinic as i had a uNK Cell biospy done in liverpool last year so i had the steriods from ther

my daily drugs are

20mg clexane
20mg prednisolone
50mg gestone


----------



## sammyjochick

i've jst checked

the pred is 5mg - wonder why it's so low?
i'm also taking aspirin - tho JE couldn't see any point in this

4mg progynova (which I assume is the same as clexane- is that oestrogen?)

50 mg gestone & pregnacare


----------



## kara76

thats the standard dose they give with AH so don't worry

clexane stops the blood from clotting

im taking pre conception pregnacare


----------



## sammyjochick

right hun - I definately need a shower - enjoy the rest of you day - have you and Luke got something nice planned? Had any pressies yet?


----------



## kara76

me too lol im being mega lazy

ive had a few lovely things


----------



## sammyjochick

well enjoy - I'll try and drop in bit later


----------



## btbam

Kara  : hope you're having a lovely day and that your family all behave themselves tonight for you.

I'm getting intrigued about waterloo gardens tea shop - maybe I need to go for a visit as it's so highly recommended by you ladies.

What's everyone up to today?  We've been looking at new cars ( baby friendly of course lol)

Well - I did something v. stoopid today.  As the spotting seemed to be easing yesterday I got all excited and thought maybe it was implantation and decided to test ( only d12 post ovulation... and a week before OTD).  I used a clearview which I got from work.  Guess what ... there was a very faint line  BUT I've since found out that there's a recall on some of their pregnancy tests as they're showing too many false positives.  In the interim I've now got typical AF pains and the bleeding, although still not full flow is definately getting heavier. I don't know what to think but I guess it serves me right for testing early.

right - off to phone little sis who will demand lots of details ( she knew we were waiting to start IUI but doesn't know about the last 2 cycles).  Could be a long one...

Lots of      for everyone


----------



## PixTrix

naughty you btbam   I can't believe that you have tested a week early, can understand why though. I think you need to wait a good while yet and test again, give the pregnyl plenty of time to leave your system. So hope you had a faint line because it is a BFP tho.   that the bleeding eases.


----------



## btbam

ok - will also admit to the 1st pregnancy test done on thursday ( I know, I know... really shouldn't have!).  That was definately -ve so I know that at least the pregnyl was out of my system.


----------



## miriam7

try not to panic btbam .. i tested on day 9 and got a bfp ...hope its not a af cant you go buy another test!


----------



## PixTrix

lol admiting to testing last thurs   what are you like!! So you say that one was def neg? And todays pos. Well looking good, but it is early days. Oh wishing you so much luck. After realising that your originally had a neg and now a pos I want you to test again and I don't encourage early testing   Getting excited for you now!

Miriam day 9   that must seem such a long time away now! How is Maia?


----------



## btbam

Certainly can - 4 brand new tests are tucked away in the bathroom but even I'm not daft enough to try testing anything except first thing in the morning!!!

Exciting to think you tested at 9 days and now have Maia - who looks absoloutely gorgeous by the way.


----------



## PixTrix

so will you be testing in the morning then? Or going to wait a while? Lods of luck.

I have managed to get myself in a right tizz tonight. Always a mistake to do anything when I am over-tired, especially injections! Just didn't think of pulling the syringe back to check for blood then felt pressure and pulled it out after injecting half because of the pressure and boy did it bleed! Was then worried about not having the suprecur so drew up another 0.2 and injected that. Then I was in such a tizz when doing the menopur must have hit a vessel again and had another bleeder! Have been so without probs up until now. Oh well almost at EC now, just hope that I haven't messed anything up!


----------



## Queenie1

btbam really hope you get a bfp good luck with your next tests  

pix i have never pull syringe back to check for blood on menopur or suprecur. i always just jab and push. i was never told to check, was you. i' m sure it will be fine, my opion is as long as the drug gets in then that the most important bit.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Queenie how are you? It does say on one of the info sheets to pull back, but have to admit don't bother. When I was injecting tonight thought the plunger just didn't want to go down so after managing to inject half I pulled the syringe out because it was getting harder to push and boy did it gush! Mind you don't blame my belly for protesting after almost 5 weeks of injections!! Mad to think I started all this 5 weeks ago on tues, in the SP in this time I had done tx and got my BFN!


----------



## btbam

pix - don't worry too much . It will all have been absorbed fine.   Not sure when I'll test next - guess it depends what happens overnight with 

thanks queenie.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks btbam.   that   for you sending you lots of positive vibes for when you test


----------



## Queenie1

not too good today. been a bit worried about this discharge today as it was worst today than it has been, just got me worried and afraid that i won't be able to do tx but then part of me feels i should get this sorted any way before doing tx. i don't no what is causing it whether its to do with dhea or something else but as this rate i think i need to get it sorted before tx. i can't have embryo's put back in if my linning is shedding all month old blood.


----------



## marieclare

evening all, btbam sorry but i can't help being a bit bloody excited about your test  ... I know its naughty but that sounds very encouraging. fingers firmly crossed  

kara happy bday! hope you have been spoilt and family were being good. 

Pix I didn't know abotu pulling back on suprecur either   It sounds like you will have got plenty in though so don't worry. 5 weeks is an enourmous amount of time but you can see the end in sight now, nearly there hun xxx

Hi queenie miriam, sammyjo, cath & everyone, hope you are all doing good  
xx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh no Queenie   sensible to try and get it sorted before tx, but know what a downer that will feel like. Chat with them about it in your appoint on tues and see what they say. Maybe if its worse today it could be the last clear out, I don't know but so hope so for you     that it clears up for you soon.

Hi Marie, sure am nearly there now and just think you will be following within a week. How have you been feeling, are you feeling any niggles? You should be pleasantly surprised by how much they have grown.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks pix my head tells me it need to be sorted before spending all that money on tx but my heart wants to do tx in october as planned.

i can't believe you have been jabbing for so long. bet you will be pleased to see the end of them. do you have any more scans pix.

marie when is your next scan.


----------



## PixTrix

Queenie every set back is a massive disappointment and can so see how you wouldn't want to delay tx any further. I have got my 4th follie scan on tues and hopefully will find out if the increase in drugs has got the follies up to size. Can't wait so hope they are and get a day for EC, expect that will be wed now. Getting really stressed though because DP's daughter is due to come to stay for 2 weeks on thur. Don't want to upset DP but picking the right moment to ask him if he'd consider her having a few days in her grandparents before coming here. He would still see her but just means that she wouldn't have to come to ET and I wouldn't be getting all stressed cooking and stuff. Just want to be able to stretch out on couch for couple of days after transfer.


----------



## Queenie1

really hope your follies have grown nicely for you.   that you get to ec. 

totally understand i'm sure dp would understand you need to rest after to get over it. how old is she. could she help dp to look after you.


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you so much Queenie
she's 15 and she would actually help she is great, but I know that if she was here I wouldn't allow myself to rest because I'd want to be spoiling her with her fav meals and things. I wouldn't allow myself to show her that I am not right. Who knows I may be fine, but just want to be completely stress free. I'll get to EC and take it from there.


----------



## Queenie1

i understand pix. take it a day at a time and perhaps your dp will see that you need to rest after.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Queenie. Wishing you so much luck for your appoint and I hope that they have got a solution for your discharge and that you can start  tx as planned


----------



## marieclare

Hi queenie, my next scan is tuesday. It might put your mind at rest to ask about this discharge because it might be something that won't affect treatment. I had a cervical erosion which caused me brown discharge and I had it treated a few times with cryo / diathermy last year. I think its come back to a certain extent coz on a normal cycle I do get a lot of pre-men spotting /discharge. But at least I know its on my cervix so nothing to worry about from an ivf point of view (erm hopefully lol). saying that i have not had it since starting Suprecur so maybe its hormonally controlled     why are there always more questions than answers lol. 

pix I understand about the skids issue. we have dh kids shared custody so pretty much 50% of the time. they know nothing about the treatment but being teenage boys the plus side is they dont take much notice of anything apart from the xbox. my way of avoiding the cooking etc is i am planning on stayin down in newport between ec / et and probably a few days after. dh may need to come back depending on what days of the week stuff is but I am going to stay down there out of the way.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks marie. can i ask was the brown discharge, old blood like what you get at the end of a period. i have been getting it all through my cycle.  TMI - sometimes i can get it in my knickers and some days when i wipe other days i can have nothing.
was yours like this.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanx Marie, it is great to have somebody who understands. I don't want to come across as being selfish and do love her to bits but just got to give this my everything. She lives quite a distance from us so only get at school holidays. She enjoys spending some time with her grandparents anyway and usually goes at the end but will just mean going a t beginning instead. Sending you lots of     for your follies to grow


----------



## Laura36

Btbam, hope your test this morning is still showing BFP hun, sounds very promising.

Marie, don't worry too much a day 5 scan is very early and loads will change before next time.

Sorry not many personals from me.  I am in Birmingham, had a night away with DH hence not online yesterday.

I have really bad AF pains yesterday morning and have been spotting, bleeding since (brown and bright red).  Very confused as it's only 6 days after ET for me and surely too early for AF but def feels like AF not implantation.  Is still going this morning.  It's too early to test so I don't quite know what to do.  Nothing I guess, just wait and see what happens.  I'm feeling ok just resigned to it not working. And trying not to think about what that means as it's def our last go.

Cath, hope you are doing ok? 

Kara, hope you had a fab birthday hun?


----------



## kara76

what a chatty bunch you are

laura i hope the spotting eases, i don't really know what advice to give except rest

btbam how is your spotting? did you test again ?

pix don't think of your self as selfish hun, tx is such a journey yuou need some space, i know im in a different situation with mil who i love dearly but space is so important

marie how you doing huni?

queenie i would speak with the nurse for sure, they might want to scan you. actually i would ask to be scanned. have you ever had anything like this before taking the DHEA?

cath hunni how your ok?

hiya everyone else

i had a lovely night, saying that i found it hard to stay awake and had a throbbing head ache which thankfully has gone today and i think the fact i slept helped that. i had a lovely meal yet couldn't eat it all!!!

sat in bed at the moment with a lovely cuppa, just chilling out and thinking


----------



## marieclare

Hi Queenie, yes it was brown and sometimes even black, not a massive amount but enough to need a pantyliner every day. I used to get it litterally all teh way through my cyclewith no break, even when the dr put me on the pill it was the same. 

Nobody could say you come across as selfish Pix, I am being way more "foot down" about the kids thing but like you I want to give it my all. 

Laura hope your bleeding stops, sounds worrying, I think you are doing the right thing not panicking     that everything is ok.  Thanks for the reassurance about the scan, I do still think I can feel things happening so am just going to stay positive til tues.  

great that you hada  lovely birthday kara. Cath, btbam how are you?


----------



## Queenie1

hi kara  glad you had a lovely birthday and a lovely meal. sounds nice having a relax in bed this morning.

laura i hope it stops, try and rest up. would it be worth phoning clinic in morning see if there is anything they can suggest. i remember juls phoning her clinic (LWC) when she had spotting and they changed her to gestone from cyclogest. don't no if it does make any difference.

btbam did you test again hope its a bfp for you

kara i have never had a discharge like this before. i def never had it before my last tx cycle , then after i not sure if i had it or whether it is only when the dhea was started. i no when i have a failed tx i expect things to be strange whilst my body gets back to normal after all the drugs but i only really started noticing it and getting concerned when i had started dhea. i am hoping that clinic will scan me and then will see whether to be refer to my local hospital.

marie my gp said that she would put me on the pill to see if it can sort it out but she said that wasn't appropriate when i am trying to pregnant. although my gp did look at my cervix and said it looked healthy.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Marie and Kara.

Glad you had a lovely birthday Kara sending lots of   and   that test day brings you the best ever belated birthday present ever  

I'm sure tues is going to bring you good news Marie, good to see that you are keeping   Don't be afraid to ask what your follie count is and for it to be written on you schedule if you are not sure what it is. Just think there must be a good crop with 12 just on one ovary  

Oh Laura   that its not AF and Eric is implanting nicely. Try and get lots of rest and Queenie's suggestion is a good one about maybe ringing for gestone. Thinking of you and sending lots of  

Just a thought Queenie, did your GP do swabs to check for an infection? Not sure if it could be something like that just wondering with all the messing about during tx.


How are you today btbam? Are you testing again?

Are you feeling ok Cath.


How are you getting on Chat?


----------



## kara76

pix how ya doing ? forgot to say a bleeder every now and then is fine and i have never pulled back on stims.....maybe your just a little mad lol


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara, think you right about being mad! Should only have a couple of jabbing days left now and then I'll be entering the madness of 2ww as you hopefully finish you wait with a lovely BFP


----------



## Queenie1

hi,

thanks pix yes gp has done a swab test and it came back normal.

how are you today pix, yes not long to go to ec for you. its getting exciting now.

kara how are you today, your otd is getting nearer for your bfp.


----------



## kara76

oh yes the madness of the 2ww is a crazy time. it has to be the hardest part of all of this

will they give you ec day tomorrow? what time you there?

queenie do you know who you are seeing tomorrow?


----------



## Queenie1

don't know who i'm seeing. 

i wrote a diary on my first tx and i wrote that the 2ww was the worst part of the whole process, even worst than the jabs( and this coming from a needlephobic) lol

i;'m so excited for you pix getting to ec is fab and the sedation is fab stuff i can't wait to get there again.


----------



## kara76

the 2ww doesn't even get easier the more you have either lol

off to parents later for sunday roast yum yum


----------



## PixTrix

I'm good thanks Queenie. Oo I am so excited! You will be there again soon  

I am there are 11.30 Kara and I am hoping that they will tell me when EC is. I am thinking Wed, as long as those follies have got up to size. Yum enjoy your sunday roast. think I'll do a lamb roast in a bit. When I can be bothered to get dressed!


----------



## Laura36

Thanks girls.  I am still having the same spotting.  I decided to try taking 3 x cyclogest for a day or two to see if that  sorts it out.  Thanks QUeenie for remembering what happened to Juls i will call the clinic tomorrow to ask if I can get through at least!

Good luck with your appts Queenie and Pix


----------



## kara76

laura if you up the cyclogest don't lower it again, do you have enough?


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Laura. I hope the extra progesterone support does the trick   Oh I know it is difficult to get through, hope you manage to get an answer. So hope the spotting sorts itself out for you


----------



## kara76

laura it might be worth calling clinic also and maybe considering gestone!! 

how many days post et are you?


----------



## Laura36

I don't have enough so will need to pop in and pick up some more during the week. Should be ok though at least I am local.  I am going to call tomorrow morning.  I will even do gestone if they suggest it!  What is the difference isn't it just still progesterone though?

thank you both. I am just feeling like it has failed. I read somewhere on here that implantation bleed only happens for about 25% of people and the one's I have read about it's v v light and only 1 day or so.  I just don't want to think about the 'what's next' question at the moment as I know it doesn't involve more tx and just involves dealing with not ever being a mum. So I am trying to ignore that for the time being.


----------



## kara76

yeah its all just progestrone, see what they suggest after all they deal with this day in day out

try not to think too far ahead, until you test there is no knowing what is going on.


----------



## Queenie1

laura i hope clinic can help.   that the spotting doesn't come to anything. keep   you can never tell what is happening until you test.

kara sunday lunch sounds lush especially when someone else is cooking it. dh isn't fussed on cooked dinner. i have just made a chicken in black bean forour tea. dh is working so he takes it with him to work.

pix good luck for tomorrow. enjoy your lamb dinner.


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Queenie.  I'm with your DH and don't like roast dinner either, have never cooked one really!  

Kara, sorry forgot to say I am 7 days post ET so 6 days after ET yesterday when I had the spotting.  That is counting ET day as day 1. Is that right? Just wish I knew what the answer was.  feel very normal now apart from the spotting, no cramps just still sore boobs from the cyclogest.

Cath, Btbam are you ok?


----------



## kara76

queenie that sounds nice, don't get not liking cooked dinner though lol

laura day on ec is day 0, so your embryo is 9 days old? is the spotting red? i would still try and stay postive in this game anything can happen, i know taffy had spotting


----------



## Queenie1

i love a roast dinner i love the works gravy, yorkshire pudding yum yum. i think i have only cooked one once. i much prefer having someone else cook it for me.

laura as spotting started on day 6 post et could that be spotting. it must be too early for af. try and keep positive and speak with clinic tomorrow and hopefully they will be able to help. 

i;m i right in thinking the only difference between cyclogest and gestone is that all of the gestone is absorbed by the body where as cyclogest you can loose some with leaking. does every one have the same amount of progesterone in cylclogest and gestone


----------



## kara76

the only real different between cyclogest and gestone is the way it is given. Cyclogest is usual absored in 20mins so most of the leakage is just the waxy stuff that carries the drug, some people do have 100mg of gestone and cyclogest as if you look into immune treatment some people are thought to have antibodies to progestrone which i think it highly unlikey in your case laura given your history.

this is one of the times when i think it would be really helpful to have a number to call at the clinic to get reassurance


----------



## Laura36

Yes, I wish they were open on the weekend for worried 2ww'ers!  Yes my embryo would be 9 days old today counting EC as day 0.  So spotting started when it was 8 days old which was 5 days after ET.

I think my issue with roast dinner is that I don't like meat very much in that way.  I like chicken but don't really like roast beef or lamb. Love steak or burger though.  I like the veg and gravy best. But I don't like potatoes much apart from if they are mashed with loads of butter


----------



## Laura36

Kara, if they suggest gestone I am gonna have to have some coaching from you hun.  Can't ask DH to do the jab as he'd hate that (as would I) so would need to do it myself!  Maybe 3 cyclogest per day is ok though.


----------



## Queenie1

yes a number on weekend woud be good especially for the 2ww.

why do they give you an otd of 16days past et and not from ec.


----------



## kara76

ok now we need to hope the spotting eases.

Implantation occurs on day 6-10 after the egg retrieval!
Which is 1 to 5 days after a blastocyst transfer

above is information from here http://www.advancedfertility.com/implantation.htm

laura if you need gestone hunni i will of course help in anyway even if that means doing a new vid for you or being on the end of the phone to guide you though it, it really is easy once the first one is done

got to go for dinner now so stay calm oh and can you maybe take a few days off work? just to rest?

/links


----------



## Queenie1

thanks for that info kara - you are the queen of google.

i'm off for my run now will be back later.

laura will be thinkng of you and hoping spotting sstops.


----------



## btbam

Hi all,

Laura - what's happening to you sounds almost identical to myself.  I started bleeding d10 post EC, or 7 days past ET. It's definately fresh - bright red in fact and has increased a bit in volume. Definately not spotting, but a lot lighter than usual AF.  I didn't trust the pregnancy test yesterday, but I've retested today, with the test the clinic recommended test and it's a most definite +Ve .... no doubt at all.  We're allowing ourselves to get just a little excited!  SO it could be the same for you.

I haven't increased my cyclogest - but having read your posts I wonder if I should.  I was also planning on phoning the clinic in the morning to see what they recommend. 

I also spoke with my sister yesterday who said she led before her period on each of her pregnancies and that for her it was a sign that she was pregnant.    

I'm relaxing now having cooked sunday lunch for hubbies family - I'm veggie so cooking roast beef for 5 others isn't my favourite task!! Always worry it's going to taste horrible, but they seemed to enjoy!  Hope you get a chance to relax this afternoon too.


----------



## Laura36

Fab news btbam that your positive is still there!  I just hope it's the same for me next week. How early is it for you testing?  What is OTD?


----------



## btbam

laura - my official test day is next saturday, i.e 6 days early but I've realised that IVF wales tell us to test very late compared to some.  There's stil the worry that it will be -ve by next week given this bleeding!!!

I see you've increased your cyclogest - do you think it would help if I did the same given I've been bleeding that much longer?

Fingers crossed your positive sticks around too!


----------



## Taffy Girl

BTBAM that is such exciting news I will be   that your positive sticks around  

Laura - I would speak to the clinic and see what they say. I think there is an ansaphone on the nurses number so might be worth you phoning today/early in the morning and leaving a message as some days it is really difficult to get through. I had some spotting/light bleeding on day 8 post 3-day ET. It only lasted the day and then cleared up - but I guess it was implantation.   thats its the same for you. From what I've read its quite common to get bleeding at this stage (esp with twins!) and it really can go either way so try not to worry hun.  

Pix - you are sounding very positive - fancy that gypsy woman trying to dampen your spirits . Hope all goes well for you at your scan tomorrow. Will be thinking about you.  

Marie do you have another scan too? (Im losing track!) good luck to you too hun 

Queenie - good luck for your appointment - hope they have some answers for all our questions and that you'll be on the road to treatment again very soon  

Kara - glad you had a nice birthday. Hope you are feeling ok - not long till test day for you now.        

Cath - hope you are doing ok to   that you get your BFP   

Nott - hope you are doing ok 

Juls are you stil on  

Hope I havent missed anyone. I havent been on much this week as work is very busy and I am mega tired but I am thinking of you all and am popping on to see how you are all doing.... sending lots of


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Taffy for the advice and all the baby dust!  I hope it's implantation too but although spotting some is bright red and this is 2nd whole day now    Just hope I am similar to btbam and it turns out BFP.  Wish it would stop though.  I'm gonna call the clinic at 8am tomorrow to see if I can talk to someone.

Back in the office tomorrow for me.  Haven't been in for over a week.  At least I am not travelling anywhere til Thursday and then just birmingham.  

Btbam, I might test early too especially if this spotting continues (and I think it will).  6 days early for me would be Thursday coming but that is still quite early isn't it?  (Kara, I know you'll be out with the  !)


----------



## btbam

laura - i guess only you know if testing early will cause you more anxiety or help reassure you. It's a very personal choice.


----------



## Laura36

I would have tested yesterday and today if I knew the result would be relatively reliable but guess this is way too early  
Luckily I don't have any tests in the house so can't do anything today

Apart from the spotting do you have any other symptoms? I just had cramps and sharp twinges on Thursday last week but nothing since.  Oh, apart from cyclogest boobs that feel like huge sore melons


----------



## btbam

Not a lot - certainly less than I expected! 

I've had odd twinges, kind of like stitch intermittently since transfer and lower back pain.  My boobs are oddly fine - I'm far too well endowed naturally and they usually get big and sore pre- period , they were awful post trigger shot  but now are only slightly larger than 3 or 4 days ago and  not sore at all.  I've had a few headaches (unusual for me) and felt quite tired ( but that is normal for me!)

It's so confusing isn't it?


----------



## kara76

btbam wow well done you

taffy nice to see you

queenie i have loads of sites in my faves

laura i won't get the  out i promise!!!!

my dinner was nice but i can't eat alot at the moment


----------



## Queenie1

i'm back from my run and god my legs are aching. 

are you feeling ok kara as you said you can't each much at moment.

btbam are you gonna keep doing test everyday.


----------



## kara76

aching is good hun, means your muscles have been working hard

yeah im feeling fine just not that hungry !


----------



## miriam7

sounding good to me btbam   laura i really hope its not af surely its way to early   good luck for scans this week pix and marie


----------



## nott

hi girls congrats jo hope your  bleeding stops soon.  and laura keeping my fingers crossed for you that bleed is implantation.  i had a brill time at the spa and so glad i went really tired today though couldnt sleep at all last night i never can when im not in my own bed.


----------



## kara76

nott im glad you had a good time


----------



## Laura36

Nott, glad you enjoyed the spa 

Kara, what did you have for dinner?  How is your sense of smell today? still very sensitive? Any other symptoms?  Not long for you now. Will you wait til Friday to test?  

Queenie, well done on your running. Did you go on your own today or with your DH?  I'd love to get into running outdoors.  I can /could do about 30 mins on the treadmill but it's much harder outside.  

thanks Miriam, yes I think way too early but who knows, my cycles are very irregular so no idea.


----------



## kara76

i had roast chicken but roast spuds didn't tasts great!

sense of smell is still increased, i think lol

how is the spotting?


----------



## Laura36

it seems a tiny bit less this evening but overall the last 2 days it's been a bit up & down so don't really know. Just hoping it stops tomorrow.

Glad your sense of smell still working overdrive.  I had that big time when I was pregnant.  Couldn't be near strong smelling foods at all   Hope it's a good sign for you.


----------



## kara76

thanks hunni

easing sound good newsi would say


----------



## Queenie1

nott glad you had a good time at the spa.

laura glad to hear the spotting is easing.

ooh kara i hope that is a good sign for you.

pix and marie good luck with your scan's tomorrow. pix will look out for you if we make it early. 

i went with dh today i run for 20mins and dh does 30mins


----------



## kara76

pix and marie good luck ladies

chatta when is your scan? sorry i forgot....brain hurts lol


----------



## PixTrix

thanks everybody.

Will keep an eye for you Queenie.

 and   to all


----------



## ebonie

Pix and marie loads of luck   for your scans ladies  

And to all you ladies testing next week           
Hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

thank you emma


----------



## kara76

pix you might well be triggering tomorrow night, how eggciting


----------



## btbam

Nott – glad you had a- good time at the spa .  Did you have any nice treatments?  I love being pampered!

Pix / marie – good luck for the scans tomorrow. Hope those follies are growing nice and juicy for you.

Kara – increased sense of smell sounds promising.  Has that ever happened to you before? Hope it's a good sign.

Queenie – fingers crossed for your appt tomorrow. Hope it goes well.

Hi to Emma , chatta, Laura, Taffy & everyone else I’ve forgotten.  sleep well girls x


----------



## kara76

yeah it has happened before but not sure which cycle lol, been so many

will you test every day now?


----------



## PixTrix

oo I know Kara very eggciting! Just hope that they have got up to size. Is it 18mm they like them to be at? I think the lead on the right was 13mm and have had my dose increased so hope so. Your hightened sense of smell and not being able to eat much is sounding promising  

Thanks btbam. When are you testing next?   is sounding promising


----------



## kara76

pix i think they look for a lead of 20mm but this could well depend on the patient


----------



## btbam

My plan when I was feeling positive was not to test again until at least wednesday but I've decided to phone the clinic tomorrow so will probably test again tomorrow to be sure.  No point phoning if it's changed to -ve ( please let that not be the case!!)

Pix have you got time off next week?


----------



## kara76

has your spotting stopped now btbam?


----------



## popsi

pix good luck tomorrow x

kara.. your doing good honey i will text you tomorrow  

btam.. hope the bleeding stops xx

laura.. keep strong honey xx

queenie, marie and everyone else i am thinking of you all xxx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara, hopefully they have grown plenty.

Btbam I have become a student again   so got the whole summer to myself! So hope you get another pos tomorrow  

thanks Popsi


----------



## kara76

sending you follie growing vibes, yet im sure stims work better than vibes across the net lol


----------



## btbam

pix - great ! Lots of time for you to relax! 

Thanks popsi

Kara - nope, unfortunately the bleeding hasn't stopped. If anything it's heavier, more like a very light period.... trying to stay positive but it's getting more difficult!


----------



## PixTrix

thanks   i'm sure both work well


----------



## kara76

btbam hope it stops soon, im sure clinic will be able to give some advice

good night ladies

see you tomorrow at some point, have a bit of a busy day so wont be around til later in the day


----------



## Queenie1

nite kara have a good day tomorrow.


----------



## PixTrix

nightey night


----------



## Juls78

Hiya ladies, sorry i have been awol but i have not been coping with this at all well and needed a couple of days away. Sorry no personals, but i thought i'd update you all with where i am. 

Ok afdter the negative on sunday and than the amazing bfp on monday i thought everything was going to be rosy but the worrying started to set in on tuesday and got steadily worse until it hit a head on thursday and friday when i phoned the clinic in tears. I think this 3 ww is the worst of all. 

The problem is i am still brown bleeding,  i think a bit like you btbam, too brown and light to be af but def too heavy and needing a panty liner to be spotting. I have now been bleeding for 15 days...so on sat i woke up and used the tests that dh bought last week and it still shows a bfp. One had a def line(tesco make) and the digital one said pregnant 2-3 weeks (last week it said 1-2 weeks) so something must be happening. So i have been feeling a little better yesterday and today...but i think the negative feelings will rear their ugly heads again next week. I so wish i was back in work at least then i'd have something to keep me occupied!!!  

so my scan is going to be on my first day back at school, luckily its an inset day so will be able to leave a little earlier but what a day to go back to work eh??!!!

I have no other real symptoms, except some stomach cramps and a big pain in the backside where the gestone is starting to build up....seriously girs, i really don't know how you inject that stuff yourselves!!! 


Oh does anyone know exactly what the asprin does...


Ok i need to go to bed, but good luck to everyone!!! And a belated happy birthday to you kara!!!!xx

I will come on and see how you are all doing, but i may not post too regularly. Cos my mind is f***ing   

julsxxxxx


----------



## marieclare

Laura hope there is some improvement on the spotting hun, hope work is ok for you today. 

btbam how are you? I am so excited for you and just hope the bleeding eases off and you can relax and enjoy the feeling.

juls it sounds awful to have such a long wait but at least you still have the positive tests and the levels must be going up for the digital to show 2-3. Hang in there, rooting for you.  I think asprin thins the blood generally, but I'm not sure what the benefit of it is in treatment   

Hi taffy hope you are not too tired and getting lots of rest. I have a day 9 scan tomorrow, fingers crossed for lots of growth. i have a weird stitch-like sensation on both sides most of the time now so really hoping this means something is happening 

miriam, queenie & popsi thanks for the good luck, nott the spa sounds great, hope you are ok. 

kara how are you doing?


----------



## kara76

I really never expected to say these words and would like to thank everyone for their wonderful support 

WE ARE OFFICALLY PREGNANT

Had a blood test on friday hcg level of 10, 9 days post 2 day transfer and had repeat today and they hoped for 30 and its a level of 53. 

OMG after 11 years and 9 months, endless treatments and ops we have gone and done it


----------



## Juls78

Oh kara i am sooo excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wonderful news...i knew it was your time!!!!!!!! 


Congratulations to u both!!!! xxxxx
xxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

Thats fabulous news kara you are going to be a mummy    
I am so so pleased for you hun


----------



## Taffy Girl

I echo every single little icon in Emmas post - but as Im in work its only a very quick but absolutely huge congratulations from me. 

So, so, so chuffed for you, as you know.


----------



## ebonie

lol theres a shame u cant put these icons in texts isnt it lol looks boring just writing lol so i got to make up for it on here


----------



## Taffy Girl

Never mind - Im sure there will be one big party online when this news gets out.  
Just hope everyone else has good news today too


----------



## ebonie

Oh yeah there sure will be , I hope that everyone else gets good news as well hun xxxx


----------



## marieclare

OMG OMG Kara thats amazing I am sooooooooooooooo soooooooooo happy for you, its absolutely FAB!!!!
         


I have just had a little tear escape at my desk lol. 
Well done, big big congrats xxxxxxxx


----------



## btbam

^banana 
Congratulations Kara - that's wonderful news!  I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Kara, I am so very happy happy happy for you and have tears of joy   Huge CONGRATULATIONS to you. All good things come to those who wait   Oo I'm so excited I'm about to loose control and I think I like it! Yes been singing and dancing about the living room for you! 

Juls a hug for you and hope things settle  

Hope today has gone ok for you Queenie

hope you are ok Btbam

Loads of luck for tomorrow Marie and a very happy birthday to you

How are you Cath?

How are you doing Chat

I just got a call I am doing trigger shot at midnight tonight and EC 10.30 on Wed. Most follies just below 18mm and lots of medium. Didnt really get the full info today but they obviously happ


----------



## popsi

kara honey... you know how happy I am for you honey, to say I am over the moon would be an understatement, and I still think as I said earlier its twins xxx


----------



## marieclare

yay Pix well done on the scan news, trigger tonight how exciting!!   Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow. I will be stocking up at the tomorrow as need more suprecur (probably, only have enuf til friday) and stims (definitely, only have enuf til weds). Joy! lol


----------



## btbam

Good luck for the scan tomorrow Marie & happy triggering tonight pix


----------



## josiejo

WOW   Thats fantastic news Kara, I am so so happy for you. Even better if Popsi is right and it is twins 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Marie.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Btbam and Maire, so hope those follies are full!

I'm with you there Popsi, with the figures being almost double what was expected there a pretty good chance.


----------



## Cath34

Kara - you know I really happy for you hun, well done you. Here's to a successful, stress free pregnancy. 

Its another BFN for me today, absolutely devastated. 

Good luck to all cycling soon.


----------



## PixTrix

Oh no Cath I am so very sorry


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix - good luck for trigger tonight and for EC on Wednesday - exciting stuff  

Marie - hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow  

Queenie and Laura - hope you are both ok  

BTBAM - hope you are still hanging in there? 

Cath         so, so sorry - hope you are ok. Thinking of you x

Kara


----------



## miriam7

kara im over the moon for you..please make sure you take it real easy im sure luke will do his bit in looking after you     juls78 try not to stress out i had brown blood and was fine your hcg must be rising still to get 2-3 on clearblue ..cant you ask your clinic for blood test ? pix good luck with trigger least your used to late nights so will have no prob staying up late to do it   cath have you had blood test or just home preg test ? hope the rest of you are ok


----------



## nott

oh cath so sorry i no how your feeling.

omg kara that is wonderful news im so so happy for you after all this time this is truly well deserved.

hi btbam hope your bleeding stops for you and im sure the pg test will stay positive i no its scary when you bleed having a positive makes you worry even more.  i had a facial and pedicure at the spa was so nice.  started back to work today after 2 weeks off was a bit sad to think my 2 wks of resting was for nothing now i have to lose all my weight i put on unlike you and kara who now have to look forward to putting on weight for a very good reason.


----------



## Laura36

Kara, you know I am over the moon for you hun.  Absolutely flippin fantastic news!  I hope you rest, rest ,rest now. Are you taking time off work?

Cath, I'm so sorry hun. Is it OTD already for you? Are you sure it's negative as seems very early.    

Pix, great news on your trigger appt tonight!

Hi everyone else. I'll be back on later.
Not much to report from me. Still spotting although much lighter since upping the cyclogest.  Just have to wait now to see what happens but I am 80% sure that it's start of AF for me and negative cycle.


----------



## Flash123

sorry this has to be a flying visit. 
Cath -     take care XXXX

Kara -   OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
      
I am so utterly, utterly thrilled for you and Luke. You have made me cry. This rollercoaster is so hard that it is wonderful to hear good news - you enjoy enjoy every minute.

btbam  & Juls - watched test tube babies this morning and a lady there bleed up to 35 weeks. now she has a beautiful baby girl. Stay  

Pix - good luck - things rae really happening now.  

Sorry everyone else treatmenting but flying visit and haven't time to back read.     to you all.


----------



## Flash123

sorry laura - meant to say    for you hun


----------



## Jule

Kara as you know im so pleased for you what wonderful news, at long last.  Lots of rest for you now and enjoy being waited on        

Cath i am so so sorry about your news, ive been thinking of you     

Pix good luck for tonight, great news that you trigger.  1st egg collection for you how exciting  

Btbam hope you are feeling ok and the bleeding hasnt got any heavier  

Marie good luck for your scan  


Laura ill see you tom.

Hope you are feeling well Taffy. 
Popsi any news yet?

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok.


----------



## btbam

Cath - sorry you're feeling down but isn't it still early for you to test ( are you 9dpt?)- plenty of time for it change.. hang on in there 

Liz - thanks for posting about test tube babies - it's nice to know.  I have to admit i'm feeling a bit   tonight.  I'm Still bleeding - quite heavily now.  I'm finding it hard to believe the little embies could withstand all this - does anyone know how long after an early miscarriage the hcg stays in your system?

Anyway - apologies if I don't post much tonight - I don't want to bring the mood down.... tonight should be Kara's party night!!!!! Yippeee!!!


----------



## claire1

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been left any messages on here for a few days, been on hospital with appendicitis.  But have been keeping up to date using my phone, think they should have internet access in hospitals these days.  But my hasn't there been some good news.

Btbam - contrats, try and stay positive, have you asked for a blood test.  Could you not have it done in work.  I think hcg goes out of your system quite quickly after mc.  They didn't do any after my mc sorry.

Cath - Like btbam said it is still early days try and stay  , and give it another couple of days and see what happens.

Kara -           congrats hun, bet your over the moon.

Pix - Good luck with your trigger jab, and wishing you lots of luck for ec.

Marie - Good luck with your scan.

Queenie - Hope things went OK today.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, but to much to try and keep track on.


----------



## PixTrix

thank you everybody for my good luck wishes. I so can't wait, really excited but nervous just hope got some lovely eggies. Feeling really yuck today, my stomach is so bloated, worn out and feel sick but nearly there now.

Love to all.


----------



## btbam

Claire -ouch! appendicitis, not nice!  Hope you're feeling better and are on the way to recovery  . 

I'm going to the clinic in the morning for a blood test,so guess that will help.


----------



## kara76

pix hunni good luck with the trigger?

marie hows you huni?

cath i am so very sorry and i wish i could give you a massive hug.

btbam you must share your feelings hun, don;t mind me

claire ouch hunni

laura stay postive sweetie, bleeding easing is good

thank you to you all and i will be here to help and support your all, i have made a few people cry today.happy tears which make a change!


----------



## claire1

Yes it was painful, just thankful it was that and nothing fertility related.  Trust my GP's to get the wrong diagnosis.

Thanks feeling better today, cant wait for sutures to come out in a few days.  Will be taking my own out, don't want the district nurses to call (as I am one, and it's my team that would be calling).

Ladies DH came home earlier and gave me a leaflet from the echo, saying that LWC are doing free IVF if you egg share.  Did think about this last year when we were waiting of our NHS go, sand saving, but didn't get around to doing anything about it.  What do you all think about egg sharing, not sure if I could do it.  But it would be a big financial help if this course doesn't help.

Lots of      for everyone


----------



## Jule

They do this in IVF wales, i was gonna do it with my next cycle until we found out that we have a chromosome problem. I think if you dont have the funds its a way to get something for you aswell as giving something to other women who cant use their own eggs.  I dont think ill be considering it now as we need all we can get as our chnaces are now so slim


----------



## kara76

yeah ivf wales do free egg sharing hun


----------



## sammyjochick

Kara - I'm am so so so chuffed for you lovely.

I said to DH last week that the only thing would make a BFN bearable for me would be if you got your long deserved BFP - so thrilled I really really am.

BFN for me but can't be too sad with my crazy boys - count my blesssings every day and so hope that all you lovely ladies get thier chance . And hoping for a Juls type miracle will happen for me and OTD (Thurs) will bring me a BFP. And if not hopefully we will be lucky enough to get to adopt a little girl to complete o.r family/

Juls, BT Bam hang in there I'm  everything will be fine.

Cath - so sorry lovely.  

To everyone else lots of love and so sorry for the lack of personals

XXX


----------



## kara76

sammy hun what a lovely thing to say and it is early sweetie so you never know

i feel blessed knowing you all


----------



## popsi

sammy.. sorry you have a BFN honey but as you said   it could change for you xx good luck with what you decide in the future if it does not work xxx 

cath.. i am sorry for your news too honey, it does not get any easier does it   thinking of you and DH xx

laura.. hope that you get a BFP and the bleeding is nothing to worry about x

btbam.. hope you get some answers soon and hope its good news xx

jule.. nope no news yet, this is definatly the hardest part the waiting ! x thanks for asking honey hope your ok x

pix, queenie, marie, and everyone else sending you all much love and    

kara... i am still smiling at your news honey, both me and John are over the moon for you and Luke xxx

well I am off now, not long come home been out for a lush meal, so gonna chill for an hour now before bed xxx


----------



## Laura36

Sammy I am sorry about your BFN hun but it's still really early and could change.

Btbam, I'm pleased you're getting bloods done tomorrow.   they say the right thing   

I bought 6 tests today (2 first response, 2 c/b digital and 2 boots). Am thinking of testing tomorrow am and every morning until they run out.  Is that a really mad thing to do??  Just want to know but I know it's way too early but I am fed up of this 2ww already.  I will be 10 dpo tomorrow and 8 dp 3dt. 

Kara, hope you have your feet up tonight hun.  It's so lovely to know you are going to be a mummy.  I reckon it'll be twins too!


----------



## kara76

laura my hcg on day 11 post ec was 10 so would have shown a faint postive on a first response so try and wait another day maybe!

lucy owen just called me bless her


----------



## Laura36

Wow really?! That's fab. 

I have 2 first response tests so will do them tomorrow and Wednesday then move onto the clearblue digital next.  Nothing to lose by testing I figure.


----------



## Queenie1

kara i am so so very happy for you. congratualtions on your                  

you so deserve this. 

fab news on lucy owen calling you.


----------



## Queenie1

cath iam so so very sorry to hear, thinking of you and dh    

laura glad to hear spotting has eased, good luck with the testing let us know   

pix good luck for trigger how exciting going for ec. 

btbam hope the blood test brings good news  

sammy jo so sorry thinking of you  hope it changes for you

hi to everyone. x


----------



## kara76

laura i hope you get a shock

queenie how was your appointment?


----------



## Laura36

Just worked out that tomorrow is day 11 post EC.  So guess if it was positive then first response should pick it up.  Won't get my hopes up as I'm not expecting BFP.  Feel completely normal now apart from (.Y.)


----------



## serenfach

Hi.. lurker here  

Kara.. I was at work when I read your news. I filled up instantly, but with a wide smile on my face. Well done and many, many congrats to you both    Sending you a million sticky vibes for the coming weeks  

Good luck to those about to start tx and loads of luck to those in their 2ww   Not so good to hear about the bfn's   It doesn't get any easier does it, but hell does it make you stronger  
My last cycle - another bfn - was my 70th bfn in a straight row. I'm bricking it that my 1st IVF won't work.. the thought of that makes me almost want to back out, but then I think well hang on.. I've managed to get through almost exactly 6yrs of one disappointment after the other, so to hell with it.. I WILL cope with it, one way or another and I will NOT give up. Where's there's a will, there's a way  - if anyone is an inspiration for that, it's Kara!  

Did someone say they were from Aberdare, btw? I work in Aberdare.. live in Merthyr. Hi to whoever it was!


----------



## PMA

Hi GATE CRASHER ALERT!!!

WELL DONE KARA     I am so happy for you, you really deserve it.

Have a great relaxing pregnancy and enjoy it!

well done!


----------



## kara76

bless ya hun, im glad i can give hope


----------



## kara76

pmsl at the gatecrashing


----------



## miriam7

good luck for testing laura first responce got the lowest hcg level so yes use them first   btbam good luck with blood test   ..sammy you never know things might change by thur and you cath   queenie how was your follow up ?


----------



## Queenie1

miriam i have posted my long story on the sept/oct thread.


----------



## kara76

btbam good luck with the blood test hun, hope its a good level for you, stay away from the pee sticks if you can now


----------



## Queenie1

well i'm off to bed for an early night after todays eventful day.

kara enjoy your evening its your night tonight. but get some rest pregnant women need lots of rest.  

laura good luck with the test hope it gives you good news. 

btbam good luck with blood test hope it goes well.

pix good luck with trigger.

night all x


----------



## marieclare

cath i'm so sorry to hear your news  

Hey pix are you all ready for the trigger shot? Where do you have to do it?

btbam i'm sorry you are so worried, this must be awful for you, i really hope you get some reassurance soon, glad to hear about the blood test.laura good luck with the testing.  

omg claire, hope you are feeling ok, can that be really painful? I am egg sharing and its free at clinic too, apart from hfea fee, & icsi surcharge (if u need it).

everyone thanks for the good luck, i will let you know tomorrow what happens.i have started to feel a bit uncomfortable today like a permenant stitch on my left side very low down by my hip. hope this means they will see some growth  

oh and kara....... YAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY again!!! xxx


----------



## Cath34

Thanks everyone, yes I am 9dpt but my cons told me to do a Beta HCG today and the local hospital only went and did a normal pos/neg one with no values for the level!!!! Plus they wouldn't release the result to my doc as its was on a private form not NHS!!! I WENT MAD  I need to another one on Weds to see what the level actually was but I know its neg as it should have picked it up today, he told me to test 14 days after EC which was today, much sooner than IVF Wales I know!!! I have a 1st response but I see no point really. Ive stopped all meds tonight and oh boy do I have a headache!!!  I even stopped the steriods, Ive had enough if moon face!!!!
Sorry girls, rant over.

Kara - fab fab news you must be over the moon still.


----------



## LJE

Kara -  Many Many CONGRATULATIONS to you and Luke. I am so thrilled for you both. 
Enjoy every single moment as the time goes by so quickly.      
See you thursday.

Lisa xx


----------



## kara76

cath could you get a repeat tomorrow hunni, fancy them messing it up the so and sos, what a nightmare

have you spoke with your dr?

lisa thanks and cath i dont think we believe it!

no sure i will be there thursday might leave it til the 25th as mil is going to sil so me and luke might have a night together


----------



## miriam7

oh cath no wonder your mad .. i think maybe you have stopped meds a bit early   i would do test in morning just incase


----------



## kara76

marie good luck huni, sounds like your feeling your ovaries to me


----------



## PixTrix

thanks everyboday for the good luck, another half an hour and I shall trigger! My belly shall be very glad to see the end of injection but I think I'll miss the routine!

So sorry Sammy and Cath  

btbam and Laura      

Marie I think you've been having lots of growth, good luck   be doing shot same place as stims, though belly is fed up and sore now!

Hope you are soon well Claire,

Sorry hope that is everybody, clock watching now for my trigger!!


----------



## kara76

hope trigger goes well huni

got to go to bed now so will chat tomorrow at some point. im off to see a mate so might not be around in the day


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara and again CONGRATULATIONS and sweet dreams x


----------



## ebonie

Loads of luck for trigger pix  

massive hugs to everyone else sorry i can not keep up at the moment


----------



## kara76

marie good luck hun

pix hope the trigger went well

cath massive hugs hun

chatta get well soon

btbam hope they call early and dont keep you waiting for the result

laura did you test?

sammyjock how are you huni? i assume your still POAS?


----------



## sammyjochick

hey Kara hun - hows that sense of smell hun  

whats POAS? 

tested this morning still BFN - so I think it's game over still doing the gestone - just in case!


----------



## Queenie1

kara enjoy yourself today i imagine you have a big grin on your face. 

laura how did the test go, thinking of you. 

pix hope trigger went well and enjoy your drug free day 

sammyjo so sorry to hear you had a bfn.

btbam i hope you hear good news soon.

cath thinking of you. 

marie hope scan goes well.

hi to all.


----------



## Chattasil

Wow Kara that is fantastic news hunny. I had to run to the toilet at work as I had filled up and there were people waiting at my desk for a meeting. You are inspiration to us all- yippe yippee.

Cath - I am soooo sorry about your BFN but you should test again just incase  

SammyJo - I am soooo sorry for you aswell. Lots of hugsxxx

Pix - I hope you are enjoying your injection free day and looking forward to EC tomorrow.

I have also had some good news today my follies have grown, I think it must be all the spinach Ive been eating ha ha. I have 5 follies which range between 22mm and 20mm which I think is good, and then to baby ones which I think are only 12mm.
I will be triggering tonight and EC on Thursday so I am very excited. I had been so worried that they wouldnt grow.

Love to anyone I have missedxxx


----------



## marieclare

hey everyone, pix how was trigger, how are you feeling now?

sammy sorry about the test result, hope its just maybe too early?

queenie kara and everyone thanks for the good wishes for the scan. We are over the moon coz it went really well.   Lorraine said the stitch feelings are due to pressure coz I have so many follies! At the mo I have 8 on the right and 9 on the left, the biggest are 13 and 14 mm, and lots of smaller under 10mm. She said the lining is perfect, showed me the 3 layers, and its 9.2mm which apparently is good. 
There was some discussion about possibly having ec on saturday morning but they ended up saying its more likely to be monday. I have to go back thursday for another scan. Staying on 150gonal F tonight and then dropping it down for tomorrow. 
They said I am likely to feel quite poorly after collection and that i will more than likely get mild ohss, and i will just get more uncomfortable now. So I have to up my water to 3 litres starting today and keep up with the protein. 
Thats about it I think, very very excited and happy!
Marie xxx


----------



## kara76

sammy i am sorry hun POAS is pee on a stick which you have done. I hope it changes

btbam any news?

marie wow well done you

chatta woo hoo 

pix how are you feeling today? nervous? excited?


----------



## PixTrix

thanks everybody for the luck trigger went well. I am all ready for tomorrow - bag packed, clothes ironed, house has had a massive clean and got a bath running for after eastenders! Been feeling rubbish today. Got a horrid bad back very low down and been having cramps, heart burn and so so tired, don't know whats wrong with me! That my moan over and am now both nervous and excited about tomorrow. I am nervous because yesterday the biggest follies were just under 18mm so scared that they aren't up to size, but very excited to hopefully have some good ones in there.

Well done on your scan Chat, good luck for trigger and thurs.

Yay well done Marie that is sounding good. I hope you avoid OHSS by keeping up your protein, come on now lots of milk, eggs, cheese, chicken, baked beans, lots to drink! Good luck.

How are you Laura and btbam.

How you getting on Juls?


----------



## Taffy Girl

GOOD LUCK for tomorrow Pix


----------



## kara76

pix now what have i told you about baked beans lol....farting at ec lol

i wish you all the very very very best for tomorrow hun and will be waiting for your text....enjoy the drugs


----------



## Laura36

Pix, loads of luck for EC tomorrow!

Sorry I am being a bit rubbish at keeping up at the moment.  Hope everyone is ok though.

Cath,   

Btbam, how was the blood test today?  Hope it showed positive?  

I did my first test today which was BFN as expected.  Another first response tomorrow then onto the Boots one's I think!  

Jule, lovely to see you today


----------



## kara76

laura as you know its mega early so it might change, has the spotting stopped?


----------



## Laura36

it's almost stopped but I know that is only due to increased cyclogest so not feeling positive at the moment.  Oh well, what will be will be.


----------



## btbam

Hi girls - important bit first:-

Pix - good luck for tomorrow, I've got everything crossed that all goes well.  Certainly sounds like you've got nice follies with your back pain and cramps - I wouldn't be surprised if they've grown.

Kara - is it sinking in?  Are you allowing yourself to do lovely things like look at baby buggies?

Sammie & cath -sorry guys... big hugs   to you both

Marie - wow ! so many follies... well done you. 

Everyone above + Nott, Laura, Taffy, Chattasil, Queenie, Emma and everyone else I've forgotten - thank  you so much for your support and interest over the last few weeks - it has meant the world to me.  I'd say you wouldn't believe how much it's meant, but in reality, I know you are the people who do understand how much these forums mean. Thankyou.


The other reason  for me posting tonight is to wish you all the best of luck in your cycles and pregnancies - I'll read occasionly to see how you're getting on but will probably bow out a little as it's all a bit painful for me at the moment

-  my blood HCG levels are low at 38 at 15dpo.  So very little chance - I hadn't even heard of chemical pregnancies till now   how naive do I feel.  I need to go back for a repeat on thursday, but am realistic that it's over.  Very tearful tonight  Also a bit worried as I have really bad stomach ache on my right, it's too early to have pain from an ectopic so it's probably just the stress.  I'll be careful though ( before you lot nag me )    I'm very suggestible and lots of the posts about low hcgs that I've read talk about ectopics!

Might give in and phone hubbie to ask him to come home from rehearsal - I tried to be strong earlier so he could go, but kind of need him here now.

All the best to you, your curent, and your future families.

xxxxx


----------



## Laura36

Btbam, I am so sorry to hear your HCG is too low.  Might it change though?  are you having follow up bloods taken?  Sending a huge   .  We are hear if you want to chat when you feel ready.


----------



## kara76

oh btbam i am sorry, a low postive is really hard to take, i do understand as i had one a long time ago. Take some time out but please know that you can talk to us all anytime and the support might help you. Keep an eye out for pain and if your concerned call your doctor as you know.
did clinic give any hope?


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you so much my wonderful supportive girlies   Pity help them at EC hey Kara, they say you can bring your own music but not a farting band!!!! Has your BFP sank in yet?

Hope that it is early and things change for you over the next few days Laura.

How are you Taffy?

Oh btbam I am so very sorry. I understand that you want space but just remember that we will always be here. Hope hubby is home with you now


----------



## kara76

i have never taken my own music didnt think drum and bass would be good for ec lol

pix just you wait til you start the cyclogest you will have soggy farts then lol


----------



## PixTrix

lol   Got to say I like drum and base too, but saying that I also like classical and everything inbetween!!! I am taking native american tribal music.


----------



## kara76

yeah i like a bit of everything really, what i like i like even a good bit of cheesy music...........how cool am i lol

got your nightie packed? dressiing gown? remember no smellys or makeup


----------



## PixTrix

I sure have, nighty ironed nicely!!! OH MY GOD I HAVE GOT TO EGG COLLECTION!! No harm in a bit of cheese Kara! I've left a note in the bathroom by DP's huge collection of aftershave DO NOT TOUCH!! Won't tell you the soppy bit!! Don't know what time to leave tomorrow. EC at 10.30 supposed to be there at 9.45 but cos of my DP's problem with samples going in at 9 so that I can be with him. Suppose the traffic will be hectic at that time


----------



## kara76

i always leave early and go to tescos for a bit of toast (2 hours before)

not sharing the soppy bit shame on you lol


----------



## PixTrix

lol some things are just secret!! that a great idea  to go to tesco for toast will see if can get DP to do that. Oo I is getting excited. Be so cool to share pregnancy with you   Will get over the next hurdle first!!


----------



## kara76

hehe aww bless you hunni......

yeah it would be cool. so hurry up lol, get them eggs out


----------



## PixTrix

I am going to lay a bakers dozen!


----------



## ebonie

Just a quick post as im of to work in ten minutes  

pix hope you have loads of juicy eggs tomorrow hun and everything goes well for you              

kara hugs to you   

Big hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thank you Eb, hope you have a good shift x


----------



## kara76

you go for it girl

im gona go and watch some tv and maybe have some choc!!! or maybe not !!!
good luck and i will be thinking of you all morning.

woo hoo 

ebonie dont work too hard


----------



## popsi

pix... HUGE amounts of luck for tomorrow honey xx

ebonie.. hiya babe hope your ok x

btbam .. sorry honey what horrible news xx

laura hang in there

love to everyone else xxx


----------



## PixTrix

thank you Popsi     you soon have news of a match


----------



## PixTrix

night ladies thanks for all the good luck, I am going to attempt a novel early night!


----------



## marieclare

pix GOOD LUCK!!!! really excited for you, wishing the very best for tomorrow      

btbam so sorry abotu your news, I hope thy have raised on thursday xx


----------



## Juls78

pix- good luck hun!!!! will be thinking of you, enjoy your nap and the tea and biccie after!! xx


----------



## claire1

Just a quick one as off to bed, really tired today and was hoping to be back in work next week.

Btbam -   to you

Pix - good luck for tomorrow

Laura - it is early try and give it another couples of days (I know it's hard for me to say, I will probally be the same)

Sorry on the lack of personals tonight.  Hope everyone else is OK and wishing everyone lots of


----------



## miriam7

so sorry btbam i really hope the level rises on thur  laura maybe it could be to early to show i really hope so  pix  hope you get lots of juicy eggs


----------



## Queenie1

pix all the very best today hope you get lots of lovely eggs and enjoy the sedation.  

laura hope things change nearer otd for you 

btbam sorry that your level was low hope thursday brings better news. 

chat good luck for trigger 

marie so pleased to hear your follies have grown.

cht still thinking of you


----------



## nott

btbham you must be devastated all i can is sorry but doesnt seem enough my heart really goes out to you to have that bit of joy to be taken away from you i so hope your ok hun. 

good luck pix for today.


----------



## marieclare

hope everyone is ok, just had a quick question. Is otd 16 days after ec or et?

Pix thinking of you xxxx


----------



## kara76

16 days after et hunni...

how are you today?

nott how ya doing?

i bet pix is enjoying the drugs now


----------



## miriam7

what time was pix in for ec ? hope its all done and she has smile on her face


----------



## nott

hi kara im not too bad coming to terms with it yet AGAIN!! i bet your still on a high and cant take it in.  i am in the process of arranging de in czec but will have to wait a year for financial reasons.


----------



## kara76

i think the wait is about a year anyway if your thinking of reprofit.


----------



## marieclare

kara would et be day 0 or day 1? i'm ok just feel like a big walking ovary lol. been out at lunch to buy a nightie, didn't own one! How are you doing, do you know when scan is yet?

nott big hugs coming your way


----------



## kara76

et would be day 0 depending on who you talk too lol so 16days starting the day after et. seems like forever


----------



## Chattasil

Can I just check with you ladies what I need to take for EC. I have been told dressing gown, slippers and a washbag? What did you all take?

I dont have a nightie only little vest and short sets. Do I need a nightie? And waht do I put in the washbag?

Apologies for all the questions ha ha


----------



## kara76

yes you need a nightie hun and just some soap etc like you normally would have

remember no smellys or makeup


----------



## nott

thanks marie claire good luck to you.  kara yes i no the wait is around a year they have emailed me and said they could put me in for treatment in june but i have asked for august give us a bit more time to get the money.  wish i didnt have to wait at all but nothing i can do.


----------



## Chattasil

Thanks Kara. I best go to Asda tonight and get a nightie. I woudlnt care I just went last night to get some slippers ha ha. Mine are all huge winter booty slippers I dont wear them in the summer .


----------



## PixTrix

thanks everybody for your wishes.

I jave just got home and in need of a sleep and feel sick! Well didn't go as well as hoped. Out the 20 follies we only ended up with 5 eggs and am very disappointed. The right ovary had the bulk of the follicles 12- 15 but it was too high and the bowel was in the way so too dangerous. I was being realistic and cut the amount of follies and was expecting about 10 eggs so as not to feel let down and now only having a quarter I am a little sad and worried because my DP's sperm is so poor. I am however very greatful and hope my little 5 are good ones, it could have been alot worse


----------



## marieclare

Hi Chat, I am just going to take flip flops instead of slippers... i've done that once before in hospital and it was ok...


----------



## kara76

you have some rest huni and fingers crossed for your call tomorrow

it is a disappointment but your safety is so important and the five they have wil be good ones PMA


----------



## marieclare

Pix sorry you feel disappointed and poorly, hope you have a good rest this afternoon. I am sure your 5 will be little crackers and you will have good news in the morning, 5 is great   I can understand you being disappointed if you thought there would be more but fingers crossed 5 should be plenty  
get lots of rest hun hope you feel better soon


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix - 5 is great hun - although I can see why you are disappointed. 
dont worry about hubbys sperm - with ICSI they hand pick the best looking swimmers to increase chances of fertilisation  My hubby has hopeless ones too and we had 100% fertilisation this time. 
Hope you feel better soon

Good luck with DE in CZ nott  
x


----------



## Queenie1

pix don't worry 5 is great and as taffy said they will pick the best swimmers. all it takes is 1. rest up now and don't worry stay positive.      


nott good luck with donor egg 

chat i always take nightee, slippers and dressing gown. i also take my own food to eat after and some mags to read.


----------



## marieclare

pix hope you are sleeping!!

ok so grrrr post coming up from me lol  

So I'm eggsharing right, which is a confidential sensitive arrangement where I donate half any eggs I make to an unknown recipient inreturn for reduced cost treatment. Although there are lots of moral issues to consider, the reassuring word in all of this is "annonymous". This is all detailed on the clinics website and fairly straightforward I think. So why do so many people at the heath not understand this  

the eggshare nurses are fantastic   , its been explained all the way through that me and my recipient will always have scans on different days, be seen by different nurses, and the conflict of interest will always be professionally managed. 

So we go to pick up stims a few weeks ago and the pharmacy guy is like totally confused by my "not to pay" script and can't figure out who to bill the drugs to. I am like, we don't pay because the recipient pays. Pharmacy guy is like - ok, can I have the recipients name and address, I'm like   , explain it all, get him to talk to clinic, confidential blah blah get stims, go away. 

then today I have a nice bill from heath for unspecified item. So I call up to check what its for, and the ivf clinics own finance lady says all smiley, oh yes, its from the pharmacy, coz you're egg sharing   
I'm like... ohkaaaaay.... erm... I'm the donor  
So I get blank silence... and then she's like... ahhhhh right ok, who are you donating to..?
 
So I have a little laugh with her as she is quite nice really and say I don't know its all confidential, and she says sorry about that will sort it out and you'll get a credit  

I know its not her fault but jeez!   
I can quite easily imagine someone innocently saying to me one day "oh yes no problem we will send the bill to Mrs XXX" and I'd be totally GUTTED to lose the annonymous bit    not to mention what recipient would think. 

And breeeathe. 

Sorry rant over lol


----------



## kara76

marie i think you should make a point of telling the nurses about this so they can make sure it doesnt happen again


----------



## marieclare

yep kara I will tell them tomorrow when i'm there. need more stims anyway so will be nice to say hello to pharmacy guy again lol


----------



## kara76

good on ya girl


----------



## nott

marie thats awful thats the last thing you need when your going through this.  pix good luck for fertilisation im sure they will be fine.

well i have been so worn out today i think all the ivf has finally caught up with me i had to have a lie down when i got home from work i just feel so energyless today i hate feeling like that when the weather is so nice outside.


----------



## Jule

omg marie that is bad.  You should complain the last thing you want is someone giving out your details by accident..  

Pix remain positive 5 is good, wait til tomorrow when you'll know more.  this is the furthest you have ever been so its excited     I felt crap after ec could be the pco..

btbam really sorry to hear your news, i truly understand how u r feeling, ive been there twice and its not nice, hope you can overcome this and move forwward.   Did you say your sister has balanced translocation,if so could you have it?


----------



## Laura36

Pix, well done hun.  5 is ok but I know you will be disappointed.  I had 5 last year, 2 embies and BFP!

Another BFN for me this morning. That is 9 days post ET. Not great, just want to know now and not feeling optimistic.  

Marie, that's rubbish about the bill.

Kara, like your new ticker!


----------



## kara76

laura it might still be too early hun and i really hope it is. what test are you using?


----------



## Laura36

it was first response again today.  Have 2 boots tests and 2 clearblue digital left.  So I think the boots one's might be best to use next as digital don't seem to pick up v early.  Yes I am hoping it's too early but in my heart I know that it's failed due to the spotting v early.  That has stopped altogether now but feels like it's only down to cyclogest.  Feel like I am in limbo which I guess is same for anyone on 2ww but I feel like I know the answer just can't admit it til I get to next week  

How are you doing? Are you feeling well?


----------



## kara76

the 2ww is hell on earth hun and i suppose you cant mentally plan either!

im ok, just about staying sane atm


----------



## Laura36

wait for 1st scan is worse than 2ww in my opinion.


----------



## Flash123

Laura -    for u sweetie. 

Pix - remember it only takes 1 to make your dreams come true  . take it easy. xx

Marie - what numpties!!! 

good luck everyyone else


----------



## PixTrix

just checking in to say a huge thank you to everybody. Going to get myself off to bed soon. Didn't think would feel so drowsy and sick still going to try and sleep it off


----------



## kara76

you have a nice sleep hunni and i will be around in the morning if you want some online company while you wait for the call

i hope its early


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thank you hunni. Been up since 3.45 so sleep is needed!


----------



## kara76

who did you ec? no need to answer tonight

on get some rest you need to get your body in shape for your embryos


----------



## PixTrix

JE did it. Night x


----------



## kara76

night huni, sleep tight


----------



## Queenie1

laura hope it is too early for a good result. 

pix sleep well and will be thinking of you will log on to see your good news.


----------



## marieclare

Hey nott sorry to hear you are feeling knackered. its not surprising you feel worn out after everything you have been through.

laura keeping my fingers crossed for better news with tomorrows test.

Pix I will be thinking of you in the morning, I won't be on til the evening coz will be in car all day going to scan and back   

good luck for the call xxx


----------



## Queenie1

marie good luck for scan. this is your second one i hope you have some nice follies growling


----------



## kara76

marie good luck tomorrow i hope its great news for you

chatta good luck with your ec hun

btbam i really hope your blood test goes well and know we are here for you


----------



## Queenie1

chat good luck for ec hope you get some nice eggies.

btbam i hope blood test tomorrow brings good news.


----------



## miriam7

pix i have my fingers crossed for your call    good luck marie and chatta for lots of follies and eggs .. btbam  really hope your levels have risen   laura keep testing mine only showed a bit after 11 days


----------



## serenfach

Lots of luck Pix.. marie.. Laura.. btbam..  sending you all loads of  vibes!


----------



## ebonie

btbam im so sorry i missed your message hun , I pray for today hun and really hope your levels rise          

Pix wishing you loads of luck for ur phone call hun     

laura i really hope hun that u are way to early testing         

chatta good luck with ur ec hun       

marie good luck for today hun    

loads of hugs to everyone else


----------



## kara76

pix thinking of you today and hoping its fab news


----------



## Queenie1

pix hoping its good news


----------



## Juls78

pix    and    that its good news hunny!!! xx


----------



## nott

thinking of you pix xx

hi juls how are things with you now has the bleeding stopped.


----------



## Juls78

nott- no still there ...day 19 in the bloo dy house. I'm ok my mood changes from positive 1 day to anxious and deflated the next. But there is nothing i can do until the scan. less than 2 weks to go now, at least i'll know a bit more then, good or bad. i wish i could be more like kara and enjoy the time but hey ho. just pray and wish i have a fighter bean.
Thanks for asking nott, hope you are ok??!!xx

julsxx


----------



## kara76

juls

you need to pop over here!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192734.135


----------



## nott

oh juls i would have thought the clinic would have scanned you earlier just to put your mind at ease must be hell having to wait knowing your bleeding.  i so hope it goes really fast for you and your little beanie is fighting away there.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks so much everybody and thanks Kara for being there to text!

My news is 1 was immature so out of the 4 left 3 have fertilised normally and ET is 11am sat morning. So praying hard now. Feeling very sore where they were pressing down on my abdomen to try and get to my right ovary and sickness hasn't passed yet so having a lazy day today. Still feeling low that so many eggies may have been wasted because my ovary couldn't be accessed, but finding some PMA that what they have got are the best  

How are you doing Kara? Is your sense of smell still strong, any other symptoms.

Hope you scan has gone well today Marie, I'm sure those follies are doing great.

Btbam hope there is a chance for your levels to rise 

Thinking of you Laura and sending  

How are you getting on Juls?

Hope you are ok Nott

Good luck for EC Chatta

Gosh sorry hope that is everyone, hugs to all x


----------



## kara76

pix yay thats good news hun, try and think of the postives now. you have 3 embryos waiting for mummy

cath hows you hun? any news?


----------



## Queenie1

pix that good you have 2 to have put back and hopfully one one for the freeze. take lots of rest now and care so you are ready for sat for your embies to go back to you. sending you some


----------



## nott

thats really good news pix  those embryos grow stong for you xx


----------



## Queenie1

pix going in on saturday should be nice and quiet and relaxing. taffy had a saturday et and she said it was lovely.
hope the pain get better.


----------



## kara76

pix you wana rest as much as possible in the coming days in your in pain. you can take paracentmol hun and rest rest rest


----------



## PixTrix

thank everybody   It so weird I feel like I need to be watching over my little embies! Yeah Queenie a sat should be nice. 

Yeah plenty of rest Kara. DP's daughter was due tomorrow but her grandparents are collecting her and havinh her for the weekend.

Now I am more awake I shall tell you my funnies about yesterday!! I arranged to go in early because of my DP's prob with giving samples so just that he had company  Anyway bless him he was in there just under an hour   to no avail and out we come and the whole team are stood there in their scrubs waiting   and JE nudged DP and said phew bet you need a sit down after that don't you   We have been really giggling about them waiting outside, bet they were thinking all sorts and had already had Lyndon prepare the stored sample. Bless they could have put him out of his misery!  I was so tired yesterday went to bed around 11ish and actually went off to sleep without prob which is a shock for me. Too good to be true thought was awake at 3.25 and couldn't get back to sleep so got up and made a chicken casserole to have when got home. The poor dogs thought I was mad and cried by the bedroom door so put them in bed with DP! Didn't even feel like the caserole when got home! They couldn't believe how long it took for the sedation to take effect and didn't even sleep after so was wrecked last night!

Sorry I am rambling now!


----------



## kara76

aww well done your dp that must be very hard(oh excuse the pun) its good when everything is lighthearted in these situation

im off to see my mum later, i need to borrow something to wear to a wedding party tomorrow night as i have nothing


----------



## PixTrix

lol thank goodness for the back up!

Oo lovely hope you have a lovely time x


----------



## Queenie1

oh pix your poor dp that must have been a difficult time for him. good job you had back up. perhaps it didn't help him knowing everyone was outside waiting.

kara a wedding party how nice. hope you find something to wear.


----------



## PixTrix

Queenie I like to think that it fair for the men to suffer a little too!!


----------



## Queenie1

yes as i do think they get an easy time of it. my dh said he will buy some new mags when he has to go next and leave them there for everyone as what they have got there he said is so old.


----------



## PixTrix

lol he can replenish the box file!


----------



## Queenie1

i think with all the money we spend on tx they could at least put new mags in every now and then and also i think they should give us a pregnancy test to take home to use.


----------



## kara76

hehe yeah new updated porn mags for the men, luke said they were rubbish too saying that he only told me that once as i really didnt wait to know lol

i say new mags for the girls too.....


----------



## Queenie1

perhaps after the petition is handed in we should start a list of what extras clinic should do and then we could hand it in.

1. regular new mags for men
2. pregnancy test for 2ww
3. regular new mags for women to read.
4. telephone no. for weekends for 2ww
5.


----------



## PixTrix

with you there Queenie I can't  believe they don't give a test.

Yes Kara I was most disapointed that there wasn't any reading material in there for me yest  

1. regular new mags for men
2. pregnancy test for 2ww
3. regular new mags for women to read.
4. telephone no. for weekends for 2ww
5. 

still thinking for a number 5!


----------



## Queenie1

how about more info for patients on fertility friends. say some posters in clinic telling them where they can talk to others.i only fond out about this site through searching on the internet.


1. regular new mags for men
2. pregnancy test for 2ww
3. regular new mags for women to read.
4. telephone no. for weekends for 2ww
5. f.f. posters


----------



## miriam7

there was ff posters up in old clinic thats how i found this site ...pix 3 is good your poor hubby


----------



## kara76

poster for support group which i will sort at some point, it is in the back on infertility network uk mag!

some clinics have dvd players and vids in the mens room, not sure about that we might never get them out of there lol


----------



## PixTrix

thamks Miriam, hope you ok today  

good gosh they'd be in there all day with dvd's


----------



## Queenie1

PixTrix said:


> thamks Miriam, hope you ok today
> 
> good gosh they'd be in there all day with dvd's


totally agree with you there pix


----------



## kara76

what is it with men and porn lol

i asked luke last night if he would look at my boobs to see if they have changed but realised he wouldnt notice if they had lol....bet he would notice if jordons boobs changed lol


----------



## Juls78

i asked my dh the same thing... the look of confusion on his face was a joy to see, which i milked...awwww bless!!


----------



## miriam7

you wont have to ask soon they will be massive


----------



## PixTrix

Isn't it mad to allow them some time with mag when doing sample but don't know about you but I wouldn't want him looking at them at home!!

Do you get another call from embryologist to let you know how embies are getting on? I can see me being really neurotic tomorrow and ending up phoning!  With only 3 I was expecting them to do transfer tomorrow. Maybe they full. 

Ha Kara, they'll soon be knocking him out!


----------



## kara76

with the internet they dont need to go through the embrassment of buying mags if they wana look its there for them, luke is more interested in cars and ebay now he has grown up lol

you could always call if your really worried but if you can wait and im sure they are doing great, with 3 picking the best 2 for et tomorrow could be tricky so waiting til day 3 is good hun


----------



## nott

pix im no expert but i was under the impression the longer you wait for et the better quality the egg i may be wrong ive always had 2 day transfer but always had not good quality i dont really understand why some have 2 day and others have 3 or 5 i no that 5 days is blast which means the egg must be really good thats why im under the impression the longer you wait for et the better the egg.  is that right kara or am i talking rubbish!!


----------



## Laura36

Well done on your embies Pix. Sounds really good and 3 day transfer is good plan (that's what Kara had, and me)!

Hi everyone else, sorry at work so not many personals.

Another flippin BFN for me this morning so now 10 days post transfer isn't looking so good.


----------



## nott

oh laura this must be hell for you but dont give up hope yet theres still time for it to change.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks girls yeah day three is preferential to day two just worried with only three but they are in good hands. Can't wait until they snuggle inside me. Oh laura I so hope that can change, thinking of you lots x


----------



## Chattasil

Hi ladies just woke up and still feel very groggy. Had EC at 8.30 and have slept since I came home. Didnt find egg collection too bad and I have minimal discomfort just very tired.

They only got two eggs  So I am praying that they both fertilise overnight, but like everyone says I only need one but two is better. I didnt expect loads as only 5 follies. I am still staying upbeat though and just wish it was tomorrow morning for my call.

The two ladies in the beds next two me had 12 and 14 egss wow. Why is it some women get loads and others not many? Does it depend on the drugs dosage?


----------



## nott

hi chats it is frustrating when you see others with loads i have been the same i have never been able to get many follies last time they did get 4 i thought it was my age but looking on hear it doesnt seem to be that way.  i wish i knew the answer but i cant even get the answer from the docs.  il be praying your little embies fertilise chats.  good luck xx


----------



## kara76

the only real advantage in waiting for et is it gives them a clearer picture which embryo/s to transfer, going to blastocyst gives the highest chance but is only useful when someone has a high number of embryos on day 3! this cycle for me i had a day 2 et!!

chatta fingers crossed for you hun, i so know how you feel now but try and stayed focused here, just because someone has lots of eggs doesnt mean anything

laura it is still early hunni but i know your thinking it is over, my hcg level on day 9 post et was 10 and this wouldnt have shown on a hpt, give it another couple of days yet if you can

pix your embryos are in the best hands in wales, i have 100% faith in the lab team especially lyndon

nott how are you feeling?


----------



## chally85

hi every one hope your all doing well.

haven't been on for some time now, still waiting for follow up was supposed to be in july but they cancelled and they say im looking at october for next available appointment.

i know it's a bit late but CONGRATULATIONS KARA!!!!!! im so pleased for you    .

how are you getting on? i bet you were both over the moon.


----------



## kara76

chally cheers hun, how come you have to wait so very long?

pix have you been resting?

btbam thinking of you

sammy how are you?


----------



## btbam

Oh girls you have made me laugh    Our blokes have entertainment laid on!!!  What about us .... personally I've gone right off mamma mia  

chatta  - keep positive if you can , 2 eggs might be just perfect.  

Laura - hoping everything changes for you honey 

Nott - how are you feeling now?  what are your plans?

Pix - as kara says your embies are in safe hands, the IVF wales team are great.  They'll be back with you soon - hopefully for another 8 months.  Good luck for saturday   

Juls - hope the bleeding stops soon.  What have the clinic said, will they scan you early or check your HCG? Certainly worth asking.

marie - how're you feeling? Hope the stimms are going well. What did the clinic say about the lack of confidentiality?

Kara - how are you feeling?  Hope the morning sickness doesn't kick in too early!

Jule - you're right about my sister, it is her who has a balanced chromosomal translocation.  I was tested when she found out, so I know my chromosomes are normal.... so not the reason for this failure, hopefully it's just one of those things - up to 60% of 1st pregnancies apparently have the same outcome, so I'm not alone  ( even if it feels like it  )

Hi Cath, Sammie, Ebonie, Chally, Taffy, Miriam, Queenie & everyone else.

It's definately over for me I'm afraid. My HCG levels went down from 38 to 20 today    I'm a bit more together and can at least think about it without sobbing my heart out - much to hubbies relief!  We'll have a month off and then try the IUI again - at least we know I can make eggs, which can fertilize and even get as far as a very early pregnancy.  We'll have a chat with the clinic and maybe change to gestone & add in aspirin just in case. 

On the plus side - I'm looking to having a lovely G&T tonight and a great day on saturday at my friends wedding.

Hope you don't mind me popping in now and again... there doesn't seem to be so much chat amongst the IUI 'ers - and I'd miss talking to you all.

hugs

Jo


----------



## kara76

oh hun i am sorry and i know how much it hurts and your right it is very very common for first pregnancies to end like this, not that is makes it easier. i think getting straight back on the horse so to speak is a good idea and now your body knows what to do

big massive hugs and please know we are here if you want a chat and cry when you need to


----------



## btbam

Thankyou Kara.


----------



## PixTrix

Resting loads Kara, when I stand up I feel like there is a melon in my belly and start to feel sick so I am on the couch with a bottle of water and my slanket (blanket with sleeves!) and DP is jumping to every demand  

Thank you Btbam. I am so very sorry hun   Please do make sure you pop in, you would be so missed if you didnt. Remember we are always here. Enjoy your G&T and friends wedding. Good to see that you are looking to the future, you are right, you can make eggs that fertilise and you have every chance for IVF to work


----------



## kara76

make sure you keep up the water hun

sorry i went out and forgot i was here lol


----------



## PixTrix

lol with pregnancy head you will start forgetting everything!
You know that they couldn't get to my right ovary are they still able to flush it out, just wondering what would happen to any eggs that were in all those follicles?Cos there was alot of them!


----------



## kara76

nope those eggs would ovulate normally and pass down your tubes so if you were to get pregnant naturally there could be a fair few babies, im amazed they didnt warn you not to have sex maybe they think no one woould have sex after ec lol


----------



## PixTrix

bloody hell, just as well that DP has probs plus I not in the mood. Suppose that could explain feeling naff!


----------



## kara76

yeah hun and the follies refill with fluid and this can cause aching and bloating

what time you there saturday?


----------



## marieclare

Hi guys,

jules i hope you are doing ok,   cant believe the bleeding is still there

pix good news on the et, saturday should be nice and chilled for you.  sounds like you are in good hands at the mo  

well done chatt on the ec hope you are having a nice rest now. 

jo i'm so sorry the levels have dropped, but at least you are focussing on the positive. we mentioned the confidentiality problems to debbie today she was really good, she is going to sort it out with the pharmacy and finance.  

Queenie, Kara miriam, serenfach, ebonie, pix & everyone thanks for the good luck today. it has been a really tiring day. we left at 7 to get down in time, when we went in for scan debbie seemed a bit concerned as i have 15-20 on the left and 12-15 on the right. the biggest are 14mm and 17mm. she thought i seemed breathless and am a little bloated so she wanted to do bloods. We had to hang around the hospital for a few hours while the bloods came back because she was talking about possibly wanting me back tomorrow. turns out my eostrogen is high and also something else in the bloods which means my blood is thicker than it should be. so i have to go back to repeat scan and bloods first thing tomorrow   so i am still here in wales with you guys tonight lol. bit of a nightmare as we have had to arrange cover for dh kids so he can stay here with me, thank god for mil. 

I am on 112 gonal f again tonight and some very attractive surgical stockings which debbie says i have to wear  

debbie seemed to think i would stil be ok for ec on monday, but  there is the possibility of no et if the ohss sets in properly   So I am just really hoping the bloods are better tomorow so that i can go home. I feel ok apart from the having 2 grapefruits in my tummy so fingers crossed.


----------



## kara76

oh hun you must be uncomfy, drink loads of water and eat protein
i am sure they will do what is best for your own health and thats the important thing, if they do have to freeze rest assured that clinic use high tech freezing with a 98% thaw rate

do you have to hang around for results tomorrow?

debs is great and im glad she is gona sort pharmancy and finance out


----------



## PixTrix

there at 10.30 for 11 on Sat Kara, just want it to be here already and have my beanie babies on board!

Oh Marie that is so not nice. Take care of yourself and like Kara says loads of protein. Have some eggs for supper! Loads of water, alternate with milk. Hope all will be ok, like Kara says if you don't get to ET the freezing technique is hightech. They will look after you well. Rest and make sure you are being spoiled!


----------



## PixTrix

blinking eck was just thinking can you imagine if did the deed and dp had super sperm with up to 15 eggs being ovulated   So what if my embryos that get put back on the slim chance implant would all those egg be absorbed? Gosh so don't want any bleeding cos of em all


----------



## kara76

i really wouldn t worry hun  the eggs will be on there way by now and will die in the next 24 hours as human eggs last around 24 hours

hows the bum bullets?


----------



## PixTrix

so far so good on the bum bullets   Are you doing gestone up to 12 weeks. Hope the next 2 weeks pass super fast for your scan. You must be both nervous and excited


----------



## Queenie1

oh gosh marie you make sure dh looks after you and as the girls have said plenty of water and protein. let us know how you get on tomorrow. so glad that they are looking after you well. 

omg pix you could of ended up with loads of babies. good job ur not up to anything tonight. not long till sat. make sure you rest up till then.

kara what happens if 1 embryo implants but the other one doesn't what happens to it.


----------



## kara76

just wait for the soggy farts lol

yeah gestone for 12 weeks , so far so good. i do have 2 small bruises and im jabbing through the bruises now but its fine. i tend to ache a little bit if i press where the needled have been but thats it.....buns of steel or mind of ****e lol.only another 8 weeks of jabbing lol and im doing clexane once a day and prednislone pills too so still alot of drugs going into my body. 

queenie i assume the other embryo just gets absored into the body, our bodies do some amazing things. if one embryo implants the other might have stopped dividing soon after et too, so many variations


----------



## PixTrix

yeah only 2 more sleeps Queenie!

Oo jabbing through the bruises Kara, you are brave. All worth it though   Your changes this time, certainly did the trick. Soggy farts!! Didn't get them last time, but was doing once a day. Hmm glad I got a loo up and down!


----------



## Queenie1

wow kara you are brave doing jabs through bruises. this musst be so exciting for you. you phoned to tell you your blood results bet they were excited as well

pix yes only2 more sleeps to go. its very exciting isn't it.

could one implant then could you lose the other through bleeding


----------



## Laura36

Jo I am so sorry about your HCG dropping hun.  You are very welcome to chat on here whenever you want and as Pix said we would miss you if you didn't.    

Chat, well done on your 2 eggs.  Fingers crossed for your call tomorrow.  

Kara, hope you are staying sane in the horrible wait til your scan.  Glad you have chosen to enjoy every minute.  

Marie, sorry to hear about your potential OHSS. Hope you are ok hun.

Pix, glad your DP is spoiling you hun

Queenie, Ebonie, Miriam, Popsi, Nott, Jule, Juls, Cath, Sammy - hi all, hope you're ok?

I am trying hard not to think about testing.  Bleeding/spotting has gone altogether (I am sure just down to 3 x cyclogest) but not particularly optimistic.  Work is so so busy that I am not having a moment to think about it and am feeling quite stressed out by work and v v tired.  Having a few probs with so much cyclogest, I won't go into detail but I'm sure you know what i mean


----------



## PixTrix

Yeah I can imagine that the clinic are over the moon for you, as we all are.

Oo it is exciting Queenie. Can't wait to see my little embies. 

I think any that don't get implanted will just get absorbed.

Thanks Laura. Oh nasty 3 cyclogest a day must really be messy. Good that you can be busy to occupy your mind, but anyway you could work from home again or have time off all together to avoid the stress and be less tired. You having a tough time, hope you can find some time for you


----------



## kara76

laura are you gona wait a few days now? i can imagine 

queenie alsorts are stuff can happen

pix we have an upstairs and down stairs loo but down stairs is full of junk and im waiting for luke to clear it out, was meant to be done before my op lol

i had tons of changes this time


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Pix, I have just started a new job (same company) so feel I like I can't really let them down by taking time off. I have some holiday coming up - off from Friday next week for a week.  I will know by then though about the result either way.

Kara, I am gonna test again tomorrow morning.  May as well. It's quite difficult doing this but at the same time I don't have many expectations left.  And kind of got into the habit of doing it now, lol.  Haven't told DH so just hope he doesn't look too hard in the bathroom bin!


----------



## ebonie

Hi girls  just a quick post as have just came in from a meal and now of to work  

Miriam asked me to post a few messages as she can only read on mobile and not post, 
laura Really hoped  that you would have had your bfp by now      btbam so sorry that your levels have dropped      love mriam xx


btbam so sorry your levels have dropped ,   wishing you loads of luck for your next cycle hun and enjoy ur g and t tonight you really deserve it hun    

laura i hope your results change tomorrow hun  

love to everyone else


----------



## Laura36

Thank you Emma and thank you Miriam, very sweet of you both


----------



## kara76

whats up with miriams internet?

laura  i truely hope this changes around for you. which tests are you using now?


----------



## Laura36

another boots one for tomorrow then 2 clearblue digital. Think maybe I should get some more first response?  Boots one's are a bit cheapy but all does the same thing I guess.  
I'm working in the office tomorrow so next to boots, will end up spending a fortune, lol.


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Kara when I finished my uni work for the summer I had a list as long as my arm to do before starting tx. Akk I managed to do was sort the music room and garage! Landing, hallway and two bathrooms need painting and the study is still full of last years outdoor crimbo decs! Well it all going to have to wait now!

Oh Laura sending you a big huge


----------



## kara76

laura they are expensive thats for sure

pix time goes quick


----------



## PixTrix

time sure does go too quick, unless on 2ww!

Thanks for your company tonight everyone I am going to try and get to bed Night


----------



## kara76

im off to bed in a minute too and yes time goes mega slow on the 2ww...both 2ww lol


----------



## nott

hi girls i just been to watch the sound of music in cardiff was really good.  hope your all ok.  jo im glad your feeling a bit better and thinking positive.  ive been looking into the czec clinic it half the price to over hear and wish id known about this clinic from the begining could have saved ourselfs loads of money and given us more attempts.

pix good luck for saturday.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix fab news on your embies - good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you - Sat ET was great  

BTBAM sorry to hear your news   

Juls hope you are ok 

Laura -   you get a good result today  

Marie   the OHSS stays away

Chat - good luck for the call.  

hello everyone else - sorry i know ive missed some


----------



## Juls78

ok ladies , i thougt id come on and update.

Not good news for us today, after a very painful night i phoned the clinic who told me to go in and after a very thorough scan we were told it was a chemical pregnancy and no sign of embryo development was to be seen. Not really too surprised but bitterly disappointed. It has been one hell of a month. Butwhat can we do nothing, got to accept it and move on eventually. Glad in a way i didn't have to wait another 10 days. Stop taking the gestone today and then  Should expect the witch in 2 weeks. 

There is some trauma near my right ovasry that they are keeping an eye on (1% chance of ectopic).

Need time to weigh up options now. We will definately go again but when is the issue. We were told we could try again as soon as october but may decide to wait till after christmas.

Anyway thanks for all your support, i will look in on you from time to time.
I really wish all of you the best of luck with your tx and pregnancies!!!


Julsxx


----------



## kara76

oh juls i am so very sorry. if you need to chat you know we are here. seems poor you and btbam are going through the same thing right now and might gain suppport from eachother.

Big massive hugs


----------



## Queenie1

oh jules i am so very sorry to hear that.  take time to get over this before another tx. thinking of you


----------



## Taffy Girl

Juls - i am so, so sorry to hear your sad news -   
hope you are ok - you know we are here for you if you need x x


----------



## Chattasil

Juls - I am so very sorry I can imagine how you must feel. Chin up and just think towards your next treatment which will be a BFP.  

Well after spending most of yesterday in tears worrying about my two embies I made the call at 10.30 this morning. I have never felt so sick in my life . Can you imagine my astonishment when they told me both of the eggs had fertilised, they must be little fighters.
ET tomorrow at 10.30 I just want them home so I can cuddle them up nice and warm. I will be officially PUPO xxx


----------



## Queenie1

chat that is brill news well done. you and pix will both be having et tomorrow. all the very best for et tomorrow will be thinking of you 

pix also all the very best for et tomorrow will be thinking of you,


----------



## kara76

chat thats great news hunni, have a nice rest tonight and good luck for tomorrow


----------



## btbam

Juls - not you too...I'm so sorry honey, I wouldn't wish this on anyone.  It's horrible, but we will be mum's one day.  Big hugs    

Chat - brilliant news. Enjoy tomorrow - I loved ET, definately the best day if the whole IVF journey for me ( though hopefully you'll get to delivery .... even better)


----------



## nott

greats news chats good luck to you and pix tomorrow.

jules how awful you and jo have both been through a tough time words cant express how sorry i am i so hope your next attempt will be the one for us all. xx


----------



## Jule

So sorry Juls about your tx how awful    Give yourself time to get over this and then im sure you'll feel more positive about going again.

How are you btbam?

Chat and Pix good luck for tom  

Laura hope you are ok?  Have you tested today, hope those cyclogest are working for you


----------



## serenfach

*Juls*.. hope you don't mind me butting in. Just wanted to send you a  but more importantly some  vibes. Your post tells me you're in a strong frame of mind, considering.. so instead of more hugs, I'm sending you a tonne of  vibes for your next go


----------



## Laura36

Juls, I am so sorry about your news.  Like Seren says I really hope you when you feel strong enough to try again you are successful hun.   

Chat that is fab news about your lovely embies!

Pix, loads of luck for tomorrow, enjoy it.

Kara, hope you are doing ok and not going to crazy waiting for your scan.

Well, guess what...... another BFN for me this morning.  Not surprised.  I guess it's not looking at all good now as it's 2 weeks since EC today and would have been showing by now if positive.  Do you think girls??

Hi to Queenie, Taffy, Miriam, Emma, Btbam, Cath, Seren, Nott, Popsi


----------



## serenfach

You had ET on 10th August.. [do you count ET day as day 1??] - either way, today you would only be either 10 or 11 dpt. Hang in there.. have you heard any large, rotund women singing yet? Don't think it's all over yet  << for you that it isn't Xx


----------



## PixTrix

Juls   so very sorry   

Good news Chat and good luck for tomorrow. Are you excited. I am both excited and nervous! You'll have your little embies nice and snug where they belong by the time I have transfer at 11

So sorry that you have got another neg Laura. Try and keep some hope and get to OTD  

Hope your scan has gone ok today Marie and you are managing to keep OHSS at bay? Have you got a day for EC?

Thanks everybody so much for your good luck. I am so looking forward to seeing my little beanie babies. Been on edge today though, was wanting to ring all day to see how they were getting on, but refrained. I'm sure they would have rung if there was any problems. Going to teach DP how to use the camera on my phone, he's not very tech minded. When do you get the chance to take a photo? I was reading about a lady who when she seen her embryos before transfer that they divided right there in front of her. How exciting is that.


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Seren and thanks Pix.  Yes I ET was 10th Aug so 11 days post transfer today.

Pix, I've never heard of any probs between the phone call and ET. Don't worry to much I am sure they will both be lovely.  It's so exciting having ET!  Enjoy it.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks for the reasurance Laura   So looking forward to it. Be so chuffed if can get two on board and one frozen


----------



## Jule

Laura im keeping everything crossed for you, really hope i changes for you in the next couple of days


----------



## Jule

Good luck Pix for tom, its such an exciting time


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you Jule   How are you? Have you heard any more?


----------



## Jule

No nothing yet,the genetic counsellor is on leave for 2 weeks so after the BH i think she is back and we will be onto her to chase our referrals.


----------



## PixTrix

thats the way Jule always worth keeping on top of them   you are soon seen x


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you are ok Marie, thinking of you


----------



## kara76

just a quickie as i have just got home from wedding and need to chill

pix tons of luck for tomorrow, sending loads of sticky vibes and remember to take a pic

laura hunni i am praying for you and it is still early  and implantation can happen at different times so you never know

maria how are you? hows are you bursting ovaries?


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara. Hope you had a lovely night. I have been awaiting news of Marie, hoping that things have improved, but really pooped now and going to get some rest for tomoz. Night x


----------



## kara76

yeah it was nice and the bride looked beautiful

bet your excited now and remember full bladder lol thats the fun part


----------



## PixTrix

lovely. Amongst the worry that they may have arrested I am super excited, apart from a full bladder I have got a sensitive bladder so not good if full!! Oh well, don't care all that matters is that I am meeting my embies and they are going to put safe inside me


----------



## kara76

pix me too,i have had to get off the bed before to have a wee lol, dont worry they have seen everything you can think of

et is very much like IUI except much nicer and seeing the embryos is omg wow wow wow and take 2 pics as these pics will become precious and they give you a pic when the embryos go back, i almost threw this one away and was very blaise about it as i already had 5 and one we left there and look what happened !!!!

how are the soggy farts?


----------



## PixTrix

oo it going to be so emotional!! I have caught DP staring into space few times tonight and have asked him what up and he says with a big grin on his face I am thinking of tomorrow  

Bet you glad you didn't throw it, so so precious all the more so with your BFP. Not easy going through IVF, but those having a natural pregnancy can never say that they met their baby when just a bundle of cells  

No soggy farts as yet!! Thanks for asking that cos had clean forgotten to do, oops!


----------



## kara76

opps indeed lol

right im gona crash out

will be thinking of you both tomorrow and sending vibes over the air waves. go get up girl and enjoy it

night night


----------



## PixTrix

thank you  

nighty night x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good Luck today Pix and Chat - woohoo very exciting  

Laura   - dont give up hope just yet hun x

Hello everyone else
x


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thank you Taffy, indeed very exciting   Hope you are feeling ok.

My poor poochie just vomited everywhere


----------



## PixTrix

oops posted before finished! Good luck Chat!


----------



## kara76

pix and chat good luck ladies

no peeing on the cons lol


----------



## Queenie1

pix and chat all the very best today. thinking of you

laura really hope you get a better result soon.


----------



## Laura36

Pix and Chat, wishing you loads of luck today for ET.  And a worry free 2ww   

Another BFN for me today with digital test.  I think that's it girls. I am sure by now at 12 days after 3 day transfer. Strangely as I have known this would be the result I am feeling ok.  But don't think the impact will sink in for a while. This is our very last tx so there is no next step.  Suppose that is getting used to life knowing I will never be a mummy.  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.  I think the sun is out!


----------



## kara76

oh laura i am so very very sorry. i dont know what to say i was so hoping this was your time


----------



## nott

laura so sorry hun its not otd yet though but i would feel the same as you when i tested on my last go was a few days early and showed bfn and i knew it wasnt going to change. although there are some on hear that have have bfn and gone on to have bfp but i think there few and far between.  how come you dont want to try again is it financial or have you just had enough?

i think you have to come to a stage where you say enough is enough the financial burden as well as the stress is really hard on everyone.


----------



## ebonie

Good luck pix and chat      


Laura i am so sorry hun   i am the same as kara hun i dont know what to say either hun i am just so gutted for you hun


----------



## Queenie1

laura i'm so so very sorry really prayed that this would be your time. i'm so sorrry that you will not be carrying on.  take lots of time and enjoy some time with dh and perhaps in time dh might consider other options i will pray that one day your time will come which ever way that is


----------



## popsi

pix and chat.. good luck today x

laura i am so sorry honey xx no words are any use to you now honey xx

love to everyone else hope your all ok


----------



## serenfach

Laura 

Would you consider adoption? Or will you maybe put it all behind you for a while and just go woth the flow? A friend of a friend gave up after her 3rd IVF. Cons told her because she had so much damage, she would never do it naturally. They didn't want the stress of tx anymore, so they let it go and saved for 2 yrs [not purposely ttc, but not using contraception either] to take a 6 week holiday. When they came back from that holiday, she found out she was preg 

Life has a strange way of throwing us the good and bad, when we least expect it. You have to have real strength to go through IVF once, let alone 4 times! Kudos to you, babe.. I'm full of admiration for anyone who can go through this more than once. Whatever you decide/happens, I'd put money on the fact you'll get through it and come out the other end on top, one way or the other


----------



## PixTrix

Laura I am so very     I have prayed really hard for you, I wish there was something that I could say to help


----------



## Queenie1

pix how did you get on today. your little embies on board now


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you everybody so much for you good luck and support well I am officially PUPO!

There was an 8 cell, 5 cell and a 4 cell, the 8 and 5 are safely where they will belong and will await the news to see if will have a frostie. But know that is not hopeful.

Know that should ideally be more than 5 cell at day 3, but pleased have got an 8 cell. Both have fragmentation that is spread all over, but Lyndon said that if there is going to be fragmentation they would prefer it to be in that manner. The shell on all 3 eggs were twice as thick as normal and so Lyndon did assisted hatching. I am aware that they are not of the greatest quality, but am exicted to be PUPO and am keeping the PMA and hoping for the best.

JE did the transfer and she was great. Poor thing did have problems with my very retroverted uterus thought and had to leave the catheter from the practice run in and do transfer. It was also very difficult to see uterus on scan. Everybody was so fab, Debbie, JE, Jodie and the fab Lyndon! We has such a giggle in theatre, great but not so great with a full bladder! Jodie took pick of embies and then DP in his very excited state took photos of everything including me lying there and then had me take a pic of him


----------



## PixTrix

spent so long writing that your post got there first!


----------



## Queenie1

pix congrats on being pupo those embies look fab. je doing transfer that is good. glad it went well. get loads of rest now and make sure dp looks after you well.


----------



## PixTrix

thank you Queenie. He sure is spoiling me and have just phoned my mother with an order for goodies from tesco!!


----------



## kara76

yay yay 

your pupo well done hun i am chuffed for you now keep up the pma


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara and thanks for the texts


----------



## Chattasil

Laura - Dont give up hope yet there is still time for a BFP. You are being so very strong hun you should be really proud of yourself. I am praying for you  

Pix- So glad you are PUPO and I have joined your club;-)

Thanks for all the well wishes from everyone. I didnt get a chance to log on last night as I had an early night after a stressful couple of days.

Well I am officially PUPO. I have two good quality embryos snuggled up inside my tummy, still cant believe they both fertilised and they are both good quality Ive been very lucky. All I really know is that one was a 6 cell and one a 5. I was told nothing about fragmentation etc just the cells. I forgot to take a photie  - ahhhhhhhhhh  

I thought ET was lovely and very relaxed I was told not to go bungee jumping today ha ha.

Think today is a lucky day my Hubby has just placed a £2 bet on the horses and £5 on the football results today and they have both won. He has just gone to collect his winnings about £300. Ohhh hope this is a lucky sign xxxx


----------



## Laura36

Well done on being PUPO Pix that's fab.  Lovely pics of your embies.  I had much more success last year with non perfect embryo's so don't give it too much thought.  

Chat, hope your ET went well today too hun.

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments.  Haven't even talked to DH about any of it yet as he would be v cross that I have tested early. But I know it's def over and have had more dark red/brown spotting today so sure that is start of AF even with 3 x cyclogest per day.  

DH didn't want to do this cycle as we'd agreed only 3 but I really wanted to do another after getting converted to IUI last time.

So this is the last one unfortunately.  If it was just me I would keep going but DH finds it all v stressful and the not knowing where you life is going is hard as you will all know.  He doesn't want to adopt either.  I may try and talk to him about embryo adoption or DE but really I think he's just had enough of tx altogether.  

So I have some thinking to do but haven't given myself the space to do that yet.  I feel I need to figure out who I am and how I define myself.  All very deep, sorry!  Seren, I do know I will be ok eventually but I think I need to figure out what I will be about in the future if not a mum then I will go for it.  And in the meantime I need to lose some weight! 

Thank you all so much for your support. It has been really great.  I am not disappearing off FF, don't think I can now I am addicted! And I want to see some lovely BFP's from you lot.


----------



## kara76

chat well done you on being pupo, keep up the PMA

laura i feel for you so much and you  be as deep as you want, please remember to think of yourself in all of this, i know you love your husband and i hope he can consider your feelings like you have his. he might surprise you yet. i can only imagine the mix of feelings you have in your head right now and you know that we are all here to help and support you in whatever you decide is the best way forward for you.


----------



## PixTrix

thank you Chat, congratulations on being pupo   and well done on your win, it must be a sign for a lucky win.

Oh thank you Laura and the reasurance about not having a perfect egg goes a long way. Sending you lots of   Laura, I don't think I could offer any words as comfort at the moment. Perhaps with the thought of adopted embryos or DE, you can afford time to take a break from anything fertility related and live life for a while for DH to feel some normality. Could he then perhaps come around to the idea. Remember we are here for you and whilst could never feel the extent of the pain that you are feeling at the moment, but share the sadness   

I got a bill for tx today!! Wouldn't mind but it was supposed to be on the NHS!! Will sort it monday. Last tx converted to IUI to safeguard NHS IVF!!! Got to say I love the timing that they send the letters out! The day of transfer thank you very much now give us your money!


----------



## Laura36

Thank you so much Kara & Pix.   

Pix, they always send the bill out at that time. it's rubbish isn't it!  I feel like I have just thrown £3.5k down the drain.  Could have had a lovely holiday with that!


----------



## kara76

yeah i agree with the timing, we had our bill of fertilisation day which at the time was not a great day lol i didnt even wana pay it and didnt until 3 days before test 

hey pix at least you know you dont have the pay

oh laura i know that feeling very very well, i assume you will have a follow up?


----------



## popsi

laura honey    its tough at the moment for you especially as your DH does not know yet, I know what its like to decide how many tx you would do, we knew we would only do 2 and then stop, it was a very hard choice to make but i am glad we decided before we went into it or i think neither of us would have known when to stop   I know we moved onto adoption but it was still difficult to leave honey xx


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Popsi, yes i think if he was happy to carry on I would just keep going.

Kara, I don't think there is any point having a follow up.  I don't think I have ever had one. Guess they would make the assumption we want to go again and suggest DE.  I kind of already know that and given it's failed I don't think there is much they can say about why. What's your experience of follow up's?  I guess they are mainly focussed for those who want to carry on?


----------



## kara76

i have always had a follow up and i always had loads and loads of questions and have always found them helpful but like you say we knew we would be cycling again.

will you keep testing now til otd?


----------



## nott

congrats chats and pix on being pupo im praying for your bfp.  pix can i ask if  you dont mind what grade did they give your embryos on fragmentation?  cause they gave mine a grade 4 but a grade 2 on the actual embryo its all a bit confusing and on the day i didnt really take it all in and i cant get a follow up until november typical nhs.

laura i totally understand where your coming from i wanted this one to be my last but my dp wants to do another but going to try de this time abroad its cheaper but it does become draining and i really want an end to this too but gonna give it 1 more try for my dp.

the money side of all this is a massive burden when we did our 2nd attempt none of my eggs fertilised and my dp didnt want to pay the clinic which i totally understand 5 grand for nothing to not even get to et i think the whole thing is a rip off youd think they would have offered a discount but no and that was londons womens i tell you i dont rate them at all my experience with them was all about money. and i would never use them again if i have my choice.  ivf wales was far better for me even the nurses were nicer there.


----------



## Laura36

I have one digital left so will do that tomorrow.  Then have to buy some more to do til Wed which is OTD.  Yes, I will keep testing just to keep it off my mind if you know what I mean. I am absolutely not expecting any change though just want to keep my mind from wondering.  Luckily I have a v busy week and am away at lot this week (not overnight though) so will keep my mind off it. And I am out Wed night with friends so can enjoy a drink or two as well!

Nott, it is v expensive isnt' it.  Luckily we have only paid for 1 IUI and 1 IVF. I wouldn't let the cost stop me (would find it from somewhere!) but for us it's about the stress for DH and the pressure it's put on us.


----------



## kara76

aww hun you must be spending loads of money on the damn things but i suppose you must carry on now, like you i couldnt let the money stop us. i would of had to rob a bank in the end

nott how ya doing?


----------



## nott

yes your right laura it does put  a lot of pressure on the relationship.  

hi kara im fine just getting on with things theres not a lot you can do, i think this attempt as taking it out of me being so tired this week i think it could be my age!!lol


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Nott, it is a lot to take in and I'm not sure of everything. I had a 3 on frag and think he said they like to be less than 3. There was a 1 next to the 8 cell but not sure what that was for because the frag I think was still 3. Suppose the 1 was about the cell division being 8?


----------



## nott

yes it is hard to understand it all although when the embryologist gave me 1 in 10 i knew it was over then if they like the frag to be below 3 mine was a 4 would have been a miracle to implant there again you do hear of miracles pity it wasnt one for me.  

fingers crossed for you pix i so hope this is your time.  on my follow up im going to write down loads of questions this time theres loads of things i need to ask dont no if il get the answers i want!!


----------



## agate

pix - Apart from the fragmentation score and the cell number, the other number IVFWales use for day 2-3 is the symmetry score - 1 is best.  So the 1 would mean your emby had good symmetry.

(apologies for lurking!)


----------



## nott

thanks agate thats interesting all the grading can be quite confusing i would rather them just give 1 overall grade rather than a separte 1 cause even though mine had grade 2 for the embryo gave me grade 4 for fragmentation so then i would say the overall grade would be a 4 due to frag sorry im rambling a bit but this grading system is head work and i just want to understand it a bit better.


----------



## agate

am no expert, but I believe the cell division (for the day of the transfer i.e., 2-4 on day 2, 6-8 on day 3 etc) is statistically the most correlated with success rate rather than fragmentation or symmetry. 

there are lots of pregnancies with fragmented or not so symmetrical embryos, but less with say, only 4 cells on day 3.

there are lots of cycles where absolutely perfect scored embryos are put back and there is still no pregnancy, and its difficult to know why.


----------



## nott

yes i have read loads of stories where embryos have been perfect with no success it is hard to understand i still cant understand how you can fertilise an embryo and it doesnt produce a pregnancy a real mystery.

i had 4 cell and a 2 day transfer would you say that was bad only have 4 cells on day 2?


----------



## kara76

hiya agate how are you?

nott i think your getting confused

day 2 an embryo should be 2 to 4 cell

day 3 an embryo should be 6 to 8 cell

this of course give a cell grade of 1

i have seen many pregnancies with lower grade embryos and low cell counts, mother nature is a very funny thing and grade can indicate the embryos most likely to implant but none of this is an exact science


----------



## nott

kara im very confused on the whole thing!!   so my 4 cell was ok on day 2 then. your right i think it is mother nature i just wish mother nature would have  shone down on me and all the others on hear.


----------



## kara76

yeah sweetie a 4 cell on day 2 is perfect, i had a day 2 et one 4 cell and one 2 cell

yeah a bfp all round would be a wonderful thing


----------



## nott

oh yes of course i forgot you had a 4 cell on a day 2 and your bfp  so there is hope wish there were ways to rid fragmentation though if only there was a magic pill we could take to make my little eggies perfect.


----------



## Jule

Well done Chat and Pix on being PUPO, hope your 2 ww wait goes smoothly and quickly for you both   you both get BFP   

Laura really sorry, i so hoped it would work for you this time, thinking of you


----------



## marieclare

omg Jules how awful you have had such a rollercoaster I am so sorry .

Pix i love your embryo picture,its so amazing, how are you feeling now? glad I'm not the only one that gets dodgy bills

chat congratulations on your ET hope you are resting up 

pix, kara thanks for asking after me, sorry i didnt get on yesterday  

Well girls I am pretty ill with ohss, from my symptoms i am still classed as mild so i am just trying to get through it and hold on, but i have to say i feel rough as anything. started yesterday morning woke up at 4.30 couldnt get comfy and felt a bit sick. tried to put it out of my mind and went back to hospital but dh said when walking from the carpark to the clinic I was like an old woman, just taking little steps and getting out of breath. i was alright at clinic, debbie found a bit of fluid on the scan but not too much. dh told her about me feeling sick and she was a bit concerned so JE came to see us. She talked about possibly coasting me but the risk would be the biggest follie was on 17mm and i have lots and lots (30sish) at about 12-13. She said the problem might be with small follies they might only get say 6 eggs at collection and then we would have a major decision to make about sharing coz we would haveto either keep them all or give them all to recip. 
She said the other option was to keep on stimming but dangerous due to ohss. In the end she said we will decide when we get the bloods back and if my estrogen is less than 20,000 we carry on. 
So eventually the bloods came back and they said we could go, janet telling DH to take me to liverpool womens if i got ill over weekend. 
Was feeling pretty uncomfy but then started the 5 HOUR drive back -i dont think i have ever been so uncomfortable in my life and actually started crying at the services when i tried to stand up, from then on i led down in back seat but felt really sick and awful and couldnt believe the traffic was so bad   

when we got back i just burst into tears on mil    calmed down and had a drink and felt abit better but by jab time last night i was feverish and shaking and nauseous again. got into bed with clothes on feeilng totally shi**ty and couldnt even take my folic acid.

horrible night of more nausea and no sleep til about 4, then must have fallen asleep coz woke up about 7 feeling better. 

So the nausea has come and gone today, icant move around much, have managed to drink my 3 litres but have zero appetite which is very unlike me, am supposed to be eating protein but am finding it a struggle to get anything down, generally feeling very very sorry for myself!

So I had my last suprecur just now and am triggering at 10, ready for EC at 9.45 on monday . just hoping i can hold out tomorrow. 

sorry for the essay!!!
xxx


----------



## nott

oh marie claire what a nightmare this must be awful for you i bet you cant wait to get this over with ive never experienced ohss and by the sounds of what you say i wouldnt want to.  i so hope you get better soon and get to ec without any problems this must be so worrying for you and dh.  the things we have to go through to just try and have the most natural thing in the world that most people just take for granted.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Agate  

It is confusing stuff Nott 

Thank you Jule  

Oh Marie, I came on specifically in the hope that you had come on, I was worrying that you had been taken into hospital. You poor thing your really have been through it   Hope things improvw for you and EC goes smoothly on Monday   I read somewhere that isotonic lucozade sport can help, but check it out first.


----------



## Jule

OMG Marie how awful for you, hope tomorrow isnt too bad and you can manage to get to Mon as well as possible.  Hope you have lots of eggs on Mon


----------



## kara76

oh marie you poor girl, i hope you get some rest. milk is good for protein if you can drink anymore that is. what you are doing is a wonderful thing, you are giving the gift of life and not everyone can do that

good luck with ec, are you staying in cardiff that night? it might be wise if you feel yucky though saying that you might sleep in the car on the way home!!

pix you ok hun? whats your plans for the next 2 weeks lol

hiya jule hun

im watching the constant gardener!


----------



## marieclare

thanks everyone, i guess i had it easy with no side effects for the first 4 weeks of injectios so paying for it now lol. pix yep i read about the lucozade sport from juls78 so have been drinking a bottle a day, then debbie actually told me on thursday so drink it so its official. kara i just hope the share can go ahead. it would be an awful choice to have to make if there aren't enough. ok trigger all done so i have my surgical socks on and am off to drink some milk xxx


----------



## kara76

well done on your trigger huni, you might find yourself feeling more bloated now but rest up and sleep oh and drink drink drink

im sure it will be ok with the share, stay postive

i bet you look well sexy with your stocking on lol


----------



## kara76

im gona log off ladies, shattered and gona have a cuppa

chat tomorrow

take care and sleep well all


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

how are you?

pix how are you?

chat hows you hun?

laura any change?

marie hope  your resting hun?

i think thats it for all you girls cycling now isnt it?


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you are ok today Marie and resting and drinking  

Hi Kara, how are you?

Isn't it a weird feeling when all the hospital visits and everything is finished and you have got to just sit and wait!!! I was so pooped last night, kept dozing on the couch from about 7 so unlike me. Then went and had a good nights sleep and have got up tired!! So on couch waching nanny mcphee!


----------



## kara76

im good hun

yeah i know what you mean , its a shame they cant make us see them a week into the 2ww lol

my advice is stay calm and go with the flow hun, when is test day?


----------



## PixTrix

6th Sept and it can't come fast enough!!! Yesterday I was having thoughts going through my head about the quality if the embryos, but there is nothing I can do about that and can only hope for the best. Today I am putting those thoughts aside and enjoying being PUPO


----------



## kara76

you enjoy it hun, everyone worries and a little fragmentation doesnt mean a great deal, the cell count was spot on.

if you can enjoy the 2ww

you have any plans for today?


----------



## PixTrix

Certainly am enjoying DP not allowing me to move!!! He made me laugh last night he said how do you feel? I said apart from tired ok. So he said no do you feel any different can you feel anything yet!!! Hmm think it going to be a long 2ww with him lol

Not sure what going to do today. DP's daughter is in DP's parents and coming to us tomorrow and the cupboards are bare. Don't trust DP doing the food shopping!! So may do it online.

Are you doing anything today?


----------



## kara76

yeah stay home and do online hun and then get you dp to put it all away

i have no plans at all for today, would love a soak in a hot bath but thats a no no. weather is rubbish so wont take rex round the field, maybe just chill at home. i really need to either do some housework or ask mil to hoover which makes me feel cheeky as she is doing tons already

its our wedding anniversary on friday so will need to go and get a nice card at some point over the week


----------



## PixTrix

I'm sure MIL wouldn't mind, she wouldn't want you to do the hoovering. Not cheeky you are putting a roof over her head.

Oo how many years have you been married. Congrats   are you going to do anything? This will such a special anniversary with having your BFP. Hope you will be able to have you and Luke time


----------



## marieclare

morning girls hope everyone is ok

oh kara meant to say yesterday yes i am staying in cardiff all week next week.. or however long i need to. going down tonight. i am feeling a bit better this morning so trying to think of something i could fancy eating. 

pix i was watching nanny mcphee til the bit with the worms in the sarnies came on and then i had to turn over lol. are you going to be working before otd?

i have a tricky job to do today, a big form to fill out for the recipient family about me so will probably work on that this afternoon.


----------



## kara76

this will be our 5th wedding anniversary, been together just over 12 years lol. well we wont be doing anything as luke will be loading the van ready for drifting the next day, the plan was to celebrate it by going drifting for the weekend and of course things have changed now and i dont mind at all

suppose i better get up at some point lol, god im lazy lol its very nice though

maire eggs? they are good in protein, how about bread topped with spinach and poached eggs and topped with cheese sauce ummm yummy. i am so glad your feeling better and i hope that form isnt too hard to fill it, is it the one where you write a note to a child that could be born from your egg share? i have seen many ladies right lovely things like they are helping their mummy and daddy etc etc


----------



## PixTrix

You are old timers Kara!! Ah I remember you saying about drifting, isn't the reason why you can't do it great   You'll soon be taking little one to watch drifting  

Hi Marie, not the best thing to see when your stomach isn't great!! Good luck with the form, that must take alot of thought of what to write. What you are doing is amazing


----------



## kara76

lol i suppose we are, doesnt feel that long lol, and yeah such an amazing thing to stop drifting for. i did ask lyndon along time ago if drifting was ok on the 2ww and he said no lol im now on another wait

im hungry now, not sure what to have.....eggs maybe lol


----------



## PixTrix

ha bet he thinks you're a hoot!

lol hmm I'm hungry too


----------



## kara76

just cooking some bolied eggs yum yum

be back soon


----------



## PixTrix

oo enjoy, think I'll have scrambled! Then do tesco shop!


----------



## kara76

yum yum

i did scrambled eggs for luke and mil

marie hope your trip down to cardiff is a good one, will you have internet to let us know how you get on?


----------



## marieclare

i wish i could have fancied eggs but everything makes me feel sick!! not really eaten much atall for the past few days so i've just tried to think of anything icould stand putting in my mouth. went for some plain noodles with cheese on, manged to eat half a packet so am glad have done it. 

kara yep i will take my lappy and will defo update you! need to know how you lot are as well!


----------



## kara76

at least you managed something hun and cheese is good for protein

what time is ec? if you are there tuesday for any reason myself and jules will beon concourse so come and say hun, queenie will be with us too and we are going out for dinner that evening if you feel like it your more than welcome to come and your dh


----------



## marieclare

ec is 9.45 kara, gotta be there at 9. 

I am thinking the only reason i would be there tuesday is if they make me stay in   so in the nicest possible way i'm hoping I wont see you lol    no seriously if for any reason i am there i will make sure to come say hi. 

have a great wedding anniversary x


----------



## kara76

nah they wont keep you in but might want some bloods done to see how your ohss is, ive seen them do this before and if they do request it dont worry its normal


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

marie you poor thing you sounded really poorly, glad to hear to feeling better and all the very best for ec tomorrow i really hope you get lots of eggs. take care and keep drinking.

pix so glad to hear you are resting well on 2ww.

kara get mil to do hoovering and keep resting.

hi to everyone.


----------



## Laura36

OMG, Marie you have had a very rough time.  Thank goodness tomorrow is EC and you don't have to wait any longer. Will you feel better after EC as they will have drained the follicles?  hope so.  Take care on the long car journey.  

Pix, hope you are resting hun

Kara, no drifting for you for quite a while hun!!

Queenie, Jule, Hi both.  Hope you are enjoying the weekend.

Well I didn't test today as we had sil and bil to stay over and I didn't really get a chance.  Also had a really late night so didn't get up v early today.

I have been to boots and bought 2 more digital and 2 more boots.  I don't really know why I got so many  .  I have 1 digital already so 2 more would have taken me to OTD no problem.  Oh well, the boots one's are cheap.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Queenie and Laura, yeah resting too much thanks. I have been a lazt so and so today still in my PJ's well it got to a certain time and I thought whats the point. Think may go and get dressed now though because DP is cooking and don't want to sit at the table in my dressin gown!!


How are  you feeling Laura? I am praying that as OTD is not yet here for you Laura I hope that things can change


----------



## kara76

hiya queenie hun

laura probably best to have a day off the pee sticks and i hope you have managed to keep occupied today

im cooking some dinner now as god im bored

pix is it really worth getting dressed now? you lazy woman lol hehehehe.


----------



## Laura36

I'm ok thanks Pix. Have had a busy weekend so taken my mind off it a little.  And I am consciously not letting myself think about what happens after OTD yet.  I just know I have to test three more times to confirm the BFN. Sorry, not sure that makes much sense!

I have a mega busy week in work so that should help too.  Although I am off Friday and the following week on hols which is fab.  We are thinking of going to N Wales for a couple of nights and may climb snowden (I hoped i may go up on the train if BFP).  But will do me good to climb and get the exercise!

Kara, what are you cooking?

Thanks Queenie.


----------



## kara76

im cooking stir fry with spare ribs it smells so good 

snowdon is beautiful never walked it though and would love to, i really hope you go via train


----------



## Laura36

I have never walked it either but DH has.  Bit worried as biggest mountain I have done is Pen y Fan which is tiny by comparison and I am not very fit


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix and Chatasil - congrats on being PUPO guys  

Marie - you have been through the mill - Hope you are feeling a little better - Good luck for EC 

Laura I hope that there is better news on the way for you this week  

Hello everyone else

x


----------



## PixTrix

No wasn't worth getting dressed Kara, just has cumberland pie in my dressing gown   Oh boy do I love spare ribs!!

Thank you Taffy   Hope you are feeling well

Laura   take one day at a time. Snowdon is lovely it will do you both good to get away. I wish I was as fit as I was when I climbed Mt Kenya!


----------



## kara76

wow MT keny must have been really cool, it one of those places you will probably only go once in your lifetime

we went to mt masada and the dea sea and we knew while we were there that we would never see those view again!


----------



## PixTrix

Oh wow beautiful Kara, like you say once in a liftetime. I love climbing Mount Kenya, but the highlight for me was working with 120 street children in a camp then taking a few of them on safari and to the coast truely amazing


----------



## kara76

oh pix how cool was that, i bet those children opened your eyes

it was pretty strange floating in the dead sea


----------



## PixTrix

I would so love to do that Kara. I think days of adventure are gone for me!


----------



## Laura36

Wow, Pix & Kara, you've had great adventures!


----------



## kara76

we went to taba is egypt for our honeymoon almost 5 years ago, it was our last holiday and was amazing

we went to the dead sea etc and dived in israel with dolpines and did loads of reef diving too, would go day tomorrow

laura you have been to some great places too


----------



## miriam7

phew ive finally caught up ive had to sit here with pen and paper   laura i am really sorry you seem to have a bfn but pray that theres still time for it to change   juls78 and btbam i really feel for you both having a bfp then to have it turn to bfn is real cruel   pix and chattasil make sure you both take it real easy hope 2ww doesnt drive you mad   good luck for ec marie       hope you start to feel better soon   hi everyone else sorry if i missed anyone


----------



## kara76

marie you should be in ec now , good luck

pix how are you?

laura have you peed on another stick?


----------



## Cath34

Hi girls,

Well sorry I have not been on here for a while and have lost touch completely where everyone is!!!
We are off on hols today, well any minute now!! Time for a break, regroup and then think about starting again!!!!!! Kara hun, thanks for the text, I will speak to you soon, hope you are doing well. Florida sunshine (i hope) here we come!!! See you all soon girls. 
Good luck to all 2ww's and all cyclers this month. xx


----------



## kara76

cath you have a great time in sunny florida as i know you will

see you when you get home


----------



## Taffy Girl

Have a fab time Cath - Florida sunshine sounds just perfect  
x


----------



## nott

cath a well deserved break enjoy and relax plenty im so jealous.xx


----------



## Queenie1

cath have a lovely time in florida.

marie hope ec is going well and you feel better soon.

miriam lovely to have you back hope you had a good time.

pix and chat hope the 2ww is going well


----------



## kara76

quiet here today?

where is everyone hiding?

i have no life lol, i do need to take rex for a walk and might attack my needles and syringe stash and sort it out. 

queenie are you still wanting a gestone demo tomorrow?


----------



## Queenie1

hi kara just posted on sept / oct thread my update.

if you have to do gestone whilst we are out i don't mind watching but don't go to any trouble if it is not time for it.

so wished we all lived nearer we could have met for coffee as we are both off.


----------



## kara76

i do my jabs at 630pm so its no problem


----------



## Queenie1

ok look forward to it


----------



## kara76

yep you are crazy lol

not sure where i will get to do it, hope they have a baby change place as i need to lie down....must remember to bring a towel with me to put on the floor or maybe i will have to do it in the car lol


----------



## Queenie1

gosh yes that must be difficult for you have you done gestone whilst out before. if there is anything i can do to help just say.


----------



## kara76

no this will be a first time doing gestone out and about but it doesnt bother me at all lol......


----------



## miriam7

im laughing at the thought of you sprawled on toilet floor on a towel   i used to do it stood up in mirror couldnt now tho i have criked my neck overnight..think  ive slept awkwardly   cath hope you have a lovely time and the weathers good..you deserve it


----------



## Taffy Girl

Mine will be late tomorrow - no way am I doing that myself


----------



## kara76

aww taffy we could have relay gestone jabbing lol....


----------



## Taffy Girl

Nutter


----------



## Chattasil

Have a fab holiday in Florida Cath, wish I was there 

Kara - How funny will that be if you have to lie down on Toilet floor ha ha. Make sure you definitely take something to lie down on.
How are you enjoying being pregnant? I bet it is a fab feeling. When do you receive your first scan.

Well back to work after a lovely 4 days off.2ww going well so far but I am trying not to think about it to be honest as I will go crazy, plus this is only the 3rd day ha ha. My clinic tests on day 14 from EC which is Sept 3rd so not very long really.
I have a very busy weekend with two Weddings and next week is my late nights at work as its accounts week so I think it will fly by.

Marie - Good luck for EC.

Pix - How you are feeling on the 2WW?


----------



## kara76

chat you test the day of my first scan so it will be a good day all round

what do you do for work?


----------



## Chattasil

I am an Accountant. So I have a pretty stressful job but I worked loads the last few weeks to get on top of it all so I can have a chilled couple of weeks.
I have a male boss and he has been fantastic with days off etc....

By the way I am not a typical Accountant I am quite mad ha ha. I just like sums.

Ohhh I hope thats lucky that I am testing on the day of your first scan. By the way I have been meaning to ask what day should the eggs be implanting? xx


----------



## kara76

try and take it easy 

implantation can only happen after they become blastocyst and hatch at day 5 or 6 so implantation anytime after that


----------



## PixTrix

Hello girlies, how are we all today? 

You deserve a nice break Cath, have a wonderful time.

Thanks everybody, I'm ok we've been busy getting stuff ready for DP's daughter to arrive. Well I have been more busy shouting the orders!! Tesco shopping should arrive anytime too.  Kind of enjoying the early stages of 2ww because bit early to look for symptoms and hopefully way early for AF to arrive, so worry isn't setting in yet!

How are you getting on Chat? Make sure you take it easy when you go back to work. Oo lucky you get to test 3 days before me!!

How are you today Kara?

Hope you have had lots of eggs today Marie and feeling well. Hope that you are ok to go ahead with ET


----------



## kara76

im good hun

im thinking of marie loads and hoping she is ok

pix try and stay calm hunni and dont go buying any hpt either lol


----------



## PixTrix

Oh I know, Marie has been on my mind lots.

I am calm at the mo but early days! I have got loads of HPT's here from pre-IVF days, but won't be in the least bit tempted to use before OTD, well that is what I am saying now   My little beanies are 5 days old today so have been asking them nicely to become blasts


----------



## kara76

pmsl pix i talked to them too!!! it might seem mad but its worth a go

have you got anything nice coming from tescos?


----------



## PixTrix

Well I was only going to do a small shop but ended up doing a £120 worth. Got have lots of goodies in for DP's daughter, she I'll help her!! Hmm ben and jerry icecream!! Loads of fuit so feel that being healthy amongst the treats!!


----------



## kara76

umm ben and jerrys, im not an ice cream fan but ben and jerrys is yum yum

fruit is of course very good and healthy. im eating alot of fruit atm


----------



## marieclare

aww girls its so sweet that you are both thinking about me    thanks Kara, Pix, queenie, laura, miriam & chattasil for all the good luck......... well in a break with habit I am going to give you my news first and let you know all your good wishes worked because we got 20 eggs!!!       

so thats 10 each for me and the recip and everyone was over the moon. 
And I am feeling much much better too, felt ok this morning but even better after ec, have appetite back and don't feel sick. Bit tender now down there but have my feet up and a nice hot wheat bag and dh waiting on me so all is good. Kara you were right they want me back for bloods tomorrow so will be there early. What time are you there?

how is everyone else doing?

cath have a great holiday

chat good to hear the 2ww is going well so far, take care of yourself

lol i cant believe you guys with your gestone demos!

pix glad to hear you are resting up 

laura i hope you do snowdon on the train too... although i will warn you we went a few weeks ago it would have cost 50 squid to go up me and oh!  
xxx


----------



## kara76

yay yay wow 20 eggs you have done well

we will be there at 830am , what time you there?


----------



## PixTrix

Hey that is such fab news Marie, you deserved a good crop after what you've been through.   that all are mature and fertilise. Good luck for the phonecall tomorrow


----------



## marieclare

thanks guys!

yep kara we'll be there by then, will come and see ya. supposed to have bloods at 9 but we normally get there a bit earlier to beat traffic. Lyndon said he may call before 9 or if not we can find out when we go for bloods. am very very excited and happy again now! thanks so much for all your support an advice xxxxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh that is such good news Marie, hopefully you can start to enjoy the rollercoaster again now x


----------



## Queenie1

marie that is fab news well done so pleased to hear you are feeling better. look forward to meeting you tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

marie you will probably see us better on the way out as we will have it all set up then.

i went to my bros and only dropped and broke my gestone so we were only there for 20mins lol


----------



## serenfach

Just popping my head in to say hi.. 

Great news about the eggs, *Marie*.. 20!  Good luck for your call tomorrow 

*Chat* & *Pix*.. good luck for your 2ww!!!! 

lol @ the 'gestone relay'.. sorry to be a bit thick, but why do you have to lie down, *Kara*? Hope it goes ok..

Hiya *Laura*.. how are you feeling?

Have a fab holiday in Florida, *Cath*! We've not long come back from Switzerland.. it was a great [and much needed] break!

*Miriam*.. *Queenie*.. *Taffy*.. and anyone I might have missed


----------



## marieclare

pix queenie serenfach thanks xxx
Will be lovely to see you, I'll be the one looking rough with no makeup coz i didnt pack any lol!


----------



## miriam7

wow well done marie...you and your recipient must be over the moon   ..good luck for the call in morning       serenfach kara gotta do jab in the bum cheek


----------



## serenfach

Oooh I see.. a backside jab!   Ouch though - do they hurt??


----------



## miriam7

lol no they dont ..dont worry its only gestone in the bum ...you wont be needing it you will have the bum bullets instead


----------



## kara76

seren have you not seen my videos lol

dont worry through as you wont need gestone

laura hun how are you?

marie we will be the crazy girls probably laughing our heads off lol, dont worry about the no make up thing im sure you will look great


----------



## Taffy Girl

Marie - congrats on your 10 eggs - you (and your lucky donor) must be delighted 
Glad that you are feeling better - Hope its good news this morning too.  

Pix - how you doing hun? Hope you are taking it easy. Enjoy your time with DPs daughter  

Chat - dont overo it back at work 

Laura - have a good day in London - hope you are doing ok  

Hello everyone else x


----------



## Chattasil

Morning Ladies.

Marie  - Wow 20 eggs that is fantastic. Not long before they will be back in your lovely warm tum.

Pix - How are you managing the 2WW? I am coping but counting the days, they are going far too slow and I cant concentrate on work. I am taking it easy I just sit at a computer allday ha ha.

Ive been meaning to ask all you ladies should we be having any pregnancy symptons yet? I dont think I feel any different and dont want too think too hard or I will imagine symptons ha ha.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Chat - I dont think I really had any pregnancy symptoms during the 2WW. You could drive yourself   symptom spotting  
AF like symptoms are quite common (I had on my neg and pos cycles!) and could mean anything so try not to worry.  
Hope the time passes quickly for you


----------



## Flash123

Hi everyone - hope u are all fine. Have just got back from v festival - wow what a weekend - so havent time to read back - SORRY. so just a quick couple of lines.

Marie - thanks for message. Soooo glad u r feeling better. You have had a terrible time. 20 eggs - fantastic. Just wanted to let u know that it doesn't last forever and give u some light at end of tunnel.

Pix - hi pix hope - hope u are still 'enjoying' (lol) your 2ww. take care.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX to everyone elseXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PixTrix

thank you everyone, I am doing ok, well actually have got up a miserable mare!!! Didn't sleep very well, I was so hot and then started itching!! Then early hours started with horrid nagging pain very low in my abdomen. Telling myself that it too early for AF and probably the terrible cyclogest, have now got heartburn so going to take some gaviscon if my large glass of milk doesn't sort it!!! I'm sure I will perk up later!

Was wondering do you get a phonecall to say if they managed to freeze your embryo?

Is the time going faster being in work Chat? Hope you are taking it easy?  Like Taffy says some get 
symptoms, some don't and can appear like AF type symptoms. Mother nature really is cruel. I think that is is still early days. Remind me it was a day 3 trans for you too was it, how many cells were they?

Hope all has gone well with your bloods today Marie and you have had plenty of fertilisation


----------



## PixTrix

my last little embie wasn't frozen


----------



## Taffy Girl

I'm sorry Pix   But you have two lovely little embies on board  thay they stick with you so you wont be needing any more . 

We have never managed to get any frosties either


----------



## marieclare

Hey guys, pix sorry about the last embryo, but try and stay positive that you won't need anymore   hope you are feeling better after the milk, I am already experiencing lovely cyclogest too so am there with you on the strange heartburn / wind pains... woke up at 4.30 thinking i was having heart attack lol. think pma hun xx 

Liz your message was lovely thankyou x x  

Hey chat hope you are ok at work, do you find it helps you to take your mind off it? When is your OTD again?

Hey taffy, thankyou    yes apparently they have phoned the recipient and she was really happy. 

Well news from me is from the 10 eggs, 6 were mature enough to inject, and out of those 4 have fertilised  , so transfer is thursday morning. We are really pleased and am looking forward to it.


----------



## marieclare

oh and Kara Queenie & Jules it was great to meet you all today!! Hope you got loads of signatures!! xxx


----------



## Chattasil

Marie - Yeah Iam finding it easier being at work as I am a very restless person and if I stayed at home I would only attempt to do cleaning and housework etc which is not good. I only sit on my bum allday infront of a computer ha ha. I am struggling to concentrate though.

Pix- I had a 2 day transfer and they were both 4 cell. When we viewed them on the screen though one had increased to 6 cells, not sure what thats all about. OTD is 3rd September for me. They are doing my blood test anytime between 8-10 am. Do I fnd out straight away or do they ring me?


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Taffy, yes all PMA on my onboard beanies  

Thanks Marie. Oh I am so happy for you that is excellent news. Good luck for thurs, it is such an amazing and exciting time, really enjoy it.

Hey you actually had a 6 cell and a 4 cell put back then Chat, that is fab. So your little embies are 5 days old today. I would imagine that they will ring you with the results. Good luck x


----------



## marieclare

Aw thanks pix, can't wait.   How are you feeling tonight, how is it going with dp's daughter? 

Chat my job is sat all day at a pc as well but its the mental stress of all the human interaction that I know would wear me out, things like colleagues and clients so basically people lol   ... hmmm yes I am an antisocial so - and - so    If its distracting you in a nice way thats good. Does anyone at work know about treatment?

Well I think I'm bringing up the rear on this thread now   is there anyone else still to have EC or am I the last one?   
xxxx


----------



## nott

marie claire well done on your eggs fingers crossed for you bfp.  and im with you on the antisocial front thats me too much prefer my own company.


----------



## PixTrix

I'm feeling much better thanks Marie, just very very tired!  I think you are the lucky last Marie! Make sure you take a camera or your mob phone for a pic of your embryos at ET. How are you feeling now?


----------



## Queenie1

pix sorry about your embie but i'm sure you won't need it. 

marie it was lovely to meet you today so pleased that you have 4 embies waiting for you  good luck for thursday


----------



## Jule

Lovely to meet you today Marie, hope you get 2 lovely embryos for Thus   and you have 2 to freeze good luck.

Pix sorry your embryo didnt survive but you have the two best on board and you wont need it


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Queenie   How did it go today?

Oo yeah soz Marie forgot to say yeah goin ok with DP's daughter thanks. She is busy putting mp3's on player that I got my friends son for his birthday. DP is still doing everything, cooking, cleaning and pampering!

Thanks Jule,   hope today was a success


----------



## Queenie1

it was a great day pix we met so many people who had either been through tx or where going through it. also a great day enjoying kara, jule, amanda, and taffy company


----------



## Jule

Yes it was great, it was lovely Queenie to have a good chat all day, it went so quick.  Pix hope your resting and letting DP do all the work


----------



## miriam7

sorry you dont have a frostie pix   but you wont be needing it       liz im soo jealous of you going to v my brother is still a mess and he came home yesterday


----------



## PixTrix

Oh that is lovely Queenie and Jule, well done  

Sure am resting well Jule, DP is being better than I ever expected, bless him. Won't let me do much!

Thanks Miriam   Has Maia been with her boyfriend Sam tonight!


----------



## Laura36

Just popping in quickly to update you.  BFN again yesterday and today.  AF started and I have stopped cyclogest.  Will inform the clinic tomorrow.  Having a bit of a horrible time but I will be back on here v soon. 

Well done Marie!

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## kara76

oh laura i am so very sorry and please know im here if you need a chat or just someone to listen, you know where to find me

lovely to meet you marie and your dh

pix and chat stay sane ladies!

nott how are you?

liz nice to see you posting hun

i so need to sleep now, night all


----------



## PixTrix

hanging in there thanks Kara!

Oh Laura, I really am very sorry I wish I could do something to make it better   Please know that I am here


----------



## nott

oh laura im so very sorry no words can even imagine how your feeling take care hun. xx 

hi kara im not too bad just getting on with things been waiting to have another scan at the clinic because when i was doing the treatment they found something on my right ovary that they couldnt make out what it was which has been really worrying me they told me to go in monday well i thought she said monday i went in monday took time off work and only got my appointment date wrong i couldnt believe it i was supposed to have gone tuesday i was furious with myself, luckily they said i can go in friday now instead what a palavar.  i had also made a doctors appointment to ask him to refer me to a gynocologist to get a second opinion as im so paranoid when it comes to that after jade goody well he only refused and said that if ivf wales would have done adequate checks well i was gobsmacked and then started crying what a prat i am im an emotional wreck at the moment. and apart from coming out in a spot having sore nipples im doing great!!! 

well i hope your all doing better than me pix, chats, queenie , marie good luck to you all hope i havent missed anyone.


----------



## Queenie1

laura i am so very very sorry you and dh will be in my thoughts and prayers. take time now to get over this and spend time with your dh. i'm here if you ever want to talk.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Laura - I am so, so sorry     I wish there was something I could do to make things easier for you.  
Hope you can enjoy your time away with DH - take care of one another x

Pix - sending       to your little embies  

Marie - great news on the embies and good luck for ET tomorrow  

Nott - hope you get things sorted


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Taffy. Exciting day for you today telling your mate and just 2 days to your scan, good luck x

Hope things get sorted for you Nott x


----------



## claire1

Laura

I'm so sorry, sending you lots of    .  Take care, and let me know if there's anything that I can do

Claire


----------



## miriam7

oh laura im truely gutted for you take some time out we will all still be here when you want to talk    marie sorry rushed my post last night and forgot you ..well done and good luck for transfer in morning


----------



## kara76

marie how were your bloods today? good luck for et tomorrow


----------



## Laura36

thank you all for your lovely best wishes girls


----------



## kara76

laura i have been thinking about you all day hun. did you bother setting a follow up?


----------



## popsi

Laura... i am so so sorry to hear this horrible news xxx spend some quality time with your DH with lots of tears and hugs it really will help xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Laura


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Popsi, Pix and Kara.

I called and left a voicemail this morning to just let them know my result. Jodie called me but I was on the other phone and couldn't answer. I didn't call back as just didn't get the chance and would have just got the answerphone anyhow.  I am not sure a follow up will do much good for me. They will say to go to donor eggs I am sure.  I told my family today too and my sister text back to say she would be a donor but she's nearly 37 so no likely to be much good unfortunately.  DH has reacted by not wanting to talk about it and barely even said sorry when I first told him.  As you can imagine that didn't help at all!  He since said he is gutted too.  But we agreed no more and that's what he wants to stick to.  I think I just need to give it plenty of time and perhaps mention again after Christmas maybe.


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Laura, I really do feel for you. Men have a way of keeping their feelings to themselves. I think it is sensible to give it time and I pray that in that time your DH could come around to wanting a go with donor eggs. Are you still planning on going away?


----------



## kara76

aww hun i think maybe if your not ready to stop you will have to be honest with your dh as you are important to

hugs


----------



## nott

laura it is hard but i think your both quite young and have plenty of time left to think about things.  i think after a break from it all maybe your dh wil start to think differently.  i told my dp tat after this one i didnt want to do anymore but ive changed my mind its such a hard road to go down my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Chattasil

Laura I am soooooo sorry for you and your DH   You are still young so hopefully after a break your DH will change his mind.

Marie - Yes my team at work know about my treatment, there are only 4 of us. Only my Manager knows what treatment I have received though, the others dont know I am waiting for results. Yeah I know what you mean about annoying people I have been bugged loads today so had to go out for lunch to escape.

Kara - What pregnancy symptons are you experiencing if any? So your scan on 3rd Sept how many weeks will that be?

Pix - How are you coping honey. Wow how slow are these days going by!!!!   Dont think I have any symptons except sore boobs but thats the cyclogest isnt it? How about you!! I am just crossing each day off my calendar. I have 7 days to go until blood test - eek.


----------



## kara76

hiya chat, i hate annoying people at work lol

so far not much in the way of symtons, i will be 6 weeks and 3 days on the 3rd sept omg its not long now


----------



## Jule

Laura i am so sorry, i have been thinking of you.  Take care    
You've got my number if you want to meet for coffee and chat or not chat its up to you.  Perhaps we can enjoy one of those nice cakes


----------



## Chattasil

Ahh you must be soooooo happy and excited.

I have loads of pregnant friends at the moment and they are over the moon. One close friend had 4 miscarriages and now she is 22 weeks pregnant and so happy, I am so pleased for her.

There is now only me and my best friend with no children from a big group of 10 friends and we are both having IVF  Sometimes I wish me and my DH tried for children earlier but we werent ready we wanted to travel and do a list of things before kids as we have only been married 2 years and together for 6.


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Chat, oh I am in sympathy with you on the sore boob front! Speaking of front, they are quite some frontage at the mo!! Yeah think it is the cyclogest, they are worse than ever today! Other than that nothing at all. Oo wish I had blood test in 7 days. It doesn't feel like the days are moving at the moment! I got to POAS in 11 days. Amazing how each clinic differs so much. Wishing you so much luck x

Good luck for ET Marie x

Oo 3rd Sept soon be here Kara, so excited for you x


----------



## kara76

16 days post et is a hard wait, i have done it many times and i hope it speeds up hun


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara, think I am luck that they have miscalculated and made mine 15! Though may wait until day 16 so know it been done proper!


----------



## kara76

day 15 day 16same thing , do what they say lol


----------



## PixTrix

quite right! I just hope can get to the stage of OTD with no AF this time. I WILL, I WILL!


----------



## kara76

try and stay postive and i know how hard it is huni

the 2ww sucks


----------



## Chattasil

Wow Pix that means I am testing 4 days earlier than you, ohhh I hope thats right. I am definitely not using a POAS(Is that right?) before my trip to the clinic as I dont want to know. I am just praying to get by each day without any horrible signs and then I will remain relaxed.
I hope we both have fantastic good newsxxxx

Kara- Will you find out how many heartbeats there are on your first scan? Would you like twins? I would be over the moon with twins I think it would be a fab experience. Triplets might be a bit scary though ha ha.

Well Im off to bed as I have a busy day tomorrow and DH is at pub with friends for drinks before his friends Wedding on Friday. Im so glad I have  abusy weekend so the time will fly.

Goodnight Ladies and sweet dreamsxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara, no matter what the outcome, your news has brought me so much joy.

All clinics diff chatt, you will be doing the right thing.  We don't go to the clinic for blood tests, just got to POAS and ring and let them know the outcome.


----------



## kara76

chat all clinic do things a little different and i think its good if you wait for bloods rathe than doing a pee stick
yes we will find out how many, i think one due to my hcg levels but you never know, twin wouldnt be a problem at all

pix aww hunni your so sweet


----------



## PixTrix

Time for me to say goodnight girlies x


----------



## kara76

me too

night all

sleep tight and chat tomorrow


----------



## Jule

night im in bed too speak tom


----------



## kara76

marie loads of luck with et today

pix and chat hope you girls are well

laura thinking of you huni


----------



## Queenie1

marie all the very best for et today.

pix and chat hope your not going too   on the 2ww.

laura thinking of you hope that you and dh are coping as well as you can remember we are here for you 

how is everyone


----------



## miriam7

so sorry laura hope maybe hubby will change his mind after a break if your not ready to give up it seems a bit unfair that he expects you too    pix and chat i bet time seems to be standing still


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hey Marie - are you PUPO yet? Hope all has gone well today  

Pix, Chat, Marie and anyone ive missed ....


----------



## Chattasil

Ohhh yes time is standing still   And yes I am feeling slightly  
I am off work tomorrow as I am at a Wedding so that should take my mind off it

I have now for the second morning felt sick when brushing my teeth and also had to leave my yoghurt today as it made me gagg. I am thinking this is really silly and it is psychological or could you feel sick this early if you are going to get a BFP? Or do you think I am getting a bug ha ha. I feel really spaced out at the moment so probably imagining it ha ha.

I hope its not a really bad AF coming which is making me feel sickly.


----------



## kara76

it could be all cyclogest making you feel yuck but some poeple have very early pregnancy signs so never say never, your half way now try and stay sane , i know its hard


----------



## marieclare

Hi guys, chat hope thats a good sign!

Laura so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you. 

Hey Taffy, yes I am now pupo lol! Very pleased to have got all the way through. We had 1x8cell and 1x7cell transferred today. Took a while to decide on 1/2 but none of them were front runners and none were perfect so we went with the embryologists advice. 

Hope everyones ok


----------



## kara76

yay yay marie thats fab news

you better get a new ticker now, hope your resting up


----------



## marieclare

lol great minds kara, just sorted it. Yep I am installed on sofa. 

Had another abdo scan today and ovaries are still massive so have to keep drinking my 3 litres omg its killing me


----------



## nott

well done marie on your lovely embies im praying for you.  chats symptons sound positive keeping fingers crossed.  hope everyone else is doing ok.xx


----------



## Queenie1

marie congrat's on being pupo. make sure you stay on that sofa and get dh to wait on you. how you manage to drink 3 litres as i find it hard to drink one. senidng you   

pix and chat hope you are both well


----------



## nott

kara didnt realise you was doing a petiton at the hospital hope you got lots of names on there and add mine if you can.  there should be more funding on the nhs for ivf its very poor.


----------



## kara76

nott you can sign it here

http://www.assemblywales.org/gethome/e-petitions/epetition-list-of-signatories.htm?pet_id=316&prncl_ptnr=Kara%20Ellard&clsd_dt=30/09/2009

/links


----------



## nott

thanks kara all done.


----------



## kara76

cool thank you nott


----------



## Chattasil

Congrats Marie on being Pupo. I have my fingers crossed for you. Hope your 2ww goes nice and quickly   

Kara it probabaly is the cyclogest making me feel like that urghhh.

Well 6 more full days until OTD   

Lots of fairy dust to all


----------



## Jule

Well done Marie, how exciting 2 on board safely, now all you have to do is relax for 2 weeks and stay sane


----------



## PixTrix

Woo Hoo congratulations on being PUPO Marie   Take it easy now. Are you still going to be staying down here for a bit?

Oh Chat down to 6 days think of it as less than a week! Hope you symptoms are a sign of a BFP  

Thanks everyone, I am doing ok. Apart from cyclogest boobs, gradually getting worse   and utter tiredness there is nothing to report! Embies 8 days old today and every day with no AF is a blessing


----------



## kara76

wow chat thats alot of baby dust there

im sure it will go around

well ladies i think your doing a great job on the 2ww


----------



## PixTrix

you're on the 7 day wait now Kara!


----------



## kara76

yeah i am ........6 days if you dont count thursday lol anything to get it down a little

it will go quick now i think


----------



## PixTrix

thats the way, a day is a day! Oo just wait till you hear that heart(s) beating x


----------



## miriam7

good luck for 2ww marie       at least you have company for a week with pix and chattasil


----------



## serenfach

Good news, Marie    Good luck to you..  and to you chat & Pix   

Hi to everyone else  Sorry I haven't been a very supportive FF lately.. af is approaching and I'm basically a bloated, grumpy old boot, dealing with the lovely array of preg symps I often have at af time........ but I never end up pg. My body is cruel to me.

Hope you're all ok. Off to work now.. have a good day all


----------



## marieclare

Thanks everyone    Well I'm still in quite a bit of discomfort, ovaries and all over abdomen so just took some paracetemol hoping for some relief. todays mission is to make sure i drink all my water / milk / lucozade / pineapple juice omg  
also want to look for a website that will show me what the embryos are doing each day.

hows everyone else doing? Whats your plans for keeping busy / sane over the next week?

xxx


----------



## Queenie1

morning marie

hope the paracetomol works for you. the cyclogest can make you bloated as well. how you manage to drink all that is amazing you'll be spending all day on the loo. 
are you still in wales. how long do you have off from work.

boring day for me off to do weekly shop later then just do some jobs in the house. can't believe my summer hols are nearly over i'm back to work in  a school on wednesday. so don't want to go back. 

i'm sure kara will be able to steer you in the right direction of a website she is the queen of google.


----------



## kara76

seren just you wait til you start ivf hun. try and focus now on your emotions as IVF is a very emotional journey and believe me we have all been grumpy cows online before, i know i have lol

marie oh hun bloated is not nice, rest as much as possible and keep drinking (i hear you shout 'i am i am ') 
this website is a good one http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

queenie hiya hun, like you i really dont wana go back to work now boo boo

/links


----------



## Queenie1

when do you go back to work kara


----------



## kara76

i go back on monday for 2 days then off for 2 days. working from 830 til at least 7pm. its gona kill me lol


----------



## marieclare

thanks for the link kara
I know queenie, I didnt actually drink it all yesterday which is bad so really need to make the effort today. 
I came home yesterday, it worked out better because dh had to be home to have his kids and i would have been down there without him. he's gone to work and the skids are asleep so if i'm quiet they will stay sleeping for an hour or two yet and then he'll be home this afternoon. 

I'm guna stay off work all next week and possibly go back the week after, depending how i feel. I am on sick at mo 

sorry you have to go back to work its pants isn't it. will you have holiday for treatment in november?omg kara thats a long shift, you will be knackered


----------



## kara76

it is hard to drink all that fluid i know, sip sip sip

yeah i work long hours, 2 days on, 2 days 3 on etc etc. its not bad when its quiet but going back to work on bank holiday monday is pretty rubbish


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you soon feel better Marie, you are doing the right things keep up the fluid  

Gosh that's a long day Kara, you make sure you take care of you  

Oh boy my (.)(.) are blinking even worse today, they aren't happy with having a bra on!!! Damn cyclogest!


----------



## kara76

oh pix sore boobies are no fun at all hun

are you wearing a good bra?


----------



## PixTrix

Nah, I am letting them all hang out now because it felt like it was strangling me!!! I am at home tho!


----------



## kara76

lol a bra might help hun

i suppose i better get dressed in a min, sil is popping over, so not looking forward to that


----------



## PixTrix

Oh hope she isn't a pain. I'm going to see if the washing has finished


----------



## marieclare

Hey pix, sorry about your boobs being sore  oh actually maybe a hug isnt such a good idea lol

I gave up with bras (apart from when leaving the house) last week. my boobs aren't sore yet but I felt like I couldnt breathe having a bra round my ribs. i even walked thru the services without one on way home yesterday that must have been a sight for sore eyes  i hope I return to normal shape eventually otherwise it will mean a shopping spree 

Have you seen this website : http://www.ehd.org/dev_article_unit1.php#CLSuterus its super interesting. I had never heard of "early pregnancy factor" hormone. I guess there would be no point in having a test for that though, as it say 50% of embryos don't implant. I'm hoping maybe our chances are better than that as the strongest embryos have been selected? 

Kara hope sil is ok.

/links


----------



## Queenie1

pix sorry to hear your boobs are sore. hope things improve soon. how's the 2ww going. 

marie what i sight you must have given everyone at the services. lol  early preg hormone sounds interesting but i expect the trigger jab you had will still be in your system and might effect the results of that. hope the fluid it going down well

kara how did you get on with sil


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Marie, a gentle hug is welcome! Poor you, are you feeling any more comfortable now? I hope so. Hey that website is interesting. I can see how you are going to keep yourself amused on the 2ww!

How are you today Chat?

Thanks Queenie. 2ww going ok so far, at the moment I am praying that AF doesn't arrive while DP's daughter is staying with us. Need to find some PMA, at the moment I cannot allow myself to believe that it will work. Good that I have got an 8 cell on board, but worried about the fragmentation.


----------



## kara76

marie i saw a post on here about that but never heard of it before

sil was ok but is still ******* me off, im not very good at keeping mouth close and she isnt keeping to her end of the bargina

pix focus of the postives hun

no talk of early testing yet which is very good and a little too well behaved, im so tempted to do another!!!


----------



## Queenie1

pix sending you lots of             

kara step away from the pee stick.   not long to go now till your scan


----------



## PixTrix

I could never test yet Kara. I need this to last as long as poss without getting a BFN! What are you like you stay away from them your scan is just around the corner! The **** with your SIL is so unfair  

Thanks Queenie. Just having one of those PMT type days of irritable, short tempered, uncontrolable sadness type thing, so keep thinking that she will show her ugly face. I was shopping with DP and his daughter today and he got all excited to show me a pair of maternity trous and I just snapped at him. Poor thing! Ok moan over I will pull myself together and this does have a chance of working!!!!


----------



## kara76

pix i know that feeling very well, are you having a down day sweetie as you dont sounds yourself at all?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix - sending you some        
lots of                
and a great big  
Try and keep positive hun 
x


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thanks Pix and Kara   It is a bit of a down day. But hey ho, my little 9 day beanies are still with me


----------



## Queenie1

keep positive and taffy and kara are proof that it can work and you will be next.


----------



## kara76

pix a down day is very expected on the 2ww hun so go with it and tomorrow will be a new day


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thanks Queenie and Kara


----------



## marieclare

ahh Pix    

There is so much hope, don't worry about the down day, let yourself feel what you want to and tomorrow will be a new day


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thank you Marie, each day is a day closer


----------



## Laura36

Pix, Marie and Chat, hope you are all doing ok on your 2ww.  Chat not long for you now.  Pix, hope you are feeling ok today hun. 2ww is so hard.  And Marie, well done on your ET.  Loads of luck to you all  

Hi to everyone else.  I am still here and am fine. Dreading DH telling his mother tonight as they just back from holiday. She's gonna react so much worse than me and that's such a pain!  I have booked hotels in North Wales for us Monday & Tuesday night so we are all set.  I am looking forward to it apart from dreading climbing snowden - it's quite a bit mountain apparently  

Kara, sorry you have to go back to work.  Make sure you rest lots.

Queenie, your summer hols have flown by! It's so hard going back to work after a break.


----------



## kara76

hiya laura

its good you have booked a few nights away and i hope you have a great time. i hope your mil is sensentive to your needs right now, maybe her reaction will have an impact on your dh


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Kara, yes perhaps it will although he's used to his mother's over the top reactions to pretty much anything, lol.


----------



## kara76

oh dear is she a little like that.
gona pm you hun


----------



## Laura36

Yes, she's a pain in the  . Heart of gold but expects me to burst into tears and discuss everything with her and that's just not me.


----------



## marieclare

Thanks laura for the good luck. Thats pants about your mil, mine has been round tonight and i think she will be the same, seems to think its a dead cert   omg your description of yours is exactly same as mine 
Hope you have a lovely time in NW xx


----------



## Queenie1

hi laura glad to hear that you and dh have booked to go away for a few days will probably do you both good. good luck with the  climb hope you make it.
hope your mil isn't too over the top x


----------



## Laura36

I really think I may have overcommitted myself saying I can climb snowden!  I haven't been to the gym for months and have been eating choc biscuits all through tx.  Still perhaps I will just try and think of all the calories I will be burning and take it slowly.  

DH just got home. Mil said she was v upset but didn't cry so that's a good sign. We are not seeing them til Sunday so time for her to get her head around it before then.  My parents in law are really lovely just very different from me in how they show their emotions.  Marie - my mil was the same as yours my first time, thought it was dead cert too.  They do sound very alike!

Hope all our 2ww girls are resting up.  We are off out in a few mins for a drink and curry. Think I am gonna have a large vodka followed by a biryani and forget about the calories.


----------



## Queenie1

glad to hear you mil took it a bit better and hope that she is fine when you see her on sunday.

ooh a curry sounds lush enjoy your curry and definatly the vodka!!!


----------



## kara76

laura i tend to cry behind closed doors mostly and found it hard to share these personal emotions with family as i felt it was me that was hurting! whether that makes sense i dont know but just my way

ummmmm vodka


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Laura, I hope you have a good night tonight and lots of vodka's!! You could always have the train up snowden and walk down. I'm sure you could do it if you take your time though. Hope your MIL allows you to deal with things in your way.


----------



## marieclare

Laura hope you really enjoy the curry and the voddy  
this is possibly really bad but i am eating a crisp sandwich    i have had 3 proper meals so I don't feel tooooo guily  

dh has gone to bed, he's knackered from driving back and for to cardiff so much in the last few weeks and he's been working all week. i had a nap today so feel quite awake at the mo but very fidgety!


----------



## Laura36

Marie, crisp sandwiches are very lush, you deserve a treat!


----------



## PixTrix

Oo Marie you are giving me the munchies


----------



## marieclare

go on.... you know you want to


----------



## PixTrix

Oo I is going to send DP out the Kitchen for some crisps and a chunk of cheese!!!


----------



## marieclare

Hope you enjoy it pix  
I'm guna head to bed and listen to my ivf hypnotherapy thing on ipod. 
I think i'm officially going to go bonkers over the next few weeks  

night night xx


----------



## PixTrix

happy listening and sleeping, it sure is the time when we go the most loopy the 2ww is horrid. I think I went officialy bonkers today when I played the piano for my embies     
 hard tonight because have started getting some niggles and my back is aching


----------



## marieclare

ahh pix that's so cute, I bet the embies loved it, don't fret about niggles, you have such great PMA, keep going hun    how are you feeling this morning?

well I just got a call from one of the embryologists saying our 2 remaining embryos have "moved on", she said they have progressed but its a bit early to see in detail how they are, so she is going to check them again tomorrow morning. 

I am taking this a good sign as they were the weaker two, so hopefully the other two in me are doing just as well   . They should be hatching today  

how are you doing chat?
xx


----------



## Jule

Ooh Marie there exciting for you.  Take it nice and easy today then and relax.  Its such an exciting time.  Hopefully your two will progress and be suitable to freeze.  Will tomorrow be day 5 for them?


----------



## Queenie1

marie well done to your little embies i hope they make it to the freezer. hope your resting well and keep positive.


----------



## PixTrix

I'm ok thanks Marie   Hey that is fab news, looks like you are going to have a couple of frosties for a brother or sister   Isn't it exciting to think what stage they are at. How are you feeling?

Hope all is well with you Chat?


----------



## Jule

Pix glad you ok, not long now for you and you will be on count down.  Have you got any plans for the weekend?


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Jule   Time is ticking by! Popping in to town with DP's daughter to get a birthday present for my friend today. I've had my present for her but she long term fosters as a single parent and I like to get a present from her son for her. He loves to wrap the present and put his name on the card   Tomorrow, we are going for lunch to celebrate her birthday.

How are you doing Jule? Are you managing to keep yourself busy while waiting for your appointment?


----------



## Jule

Aah bless thats nice.
Yes keeping myself busy, nothing we can do at mo.  The genetic counsellor is back on Tue i think so ill be ringing first thing to find out whats happening.  As soon as referals are made i can ring everyone else and chase them.  Its such a pain that people are on annual leave how inconsiderate lol


----------



## marieclare

Hey Jule hope you can get some progress after the BH, I agree people shouldn't go off onleave very inconsiderate    I think the embies are day 5 today as ec was monday, is that right?
Thanks Queenie how are you doing? I am resting mostly but couldn't resist a quick swipe round the bathroom just now with some of those cheating wipe things. with 3 males in house at weekend it does need it.    shh don't tell dh he will tell me off

I feel ok a few twinges and still sore ovaries but ok. Your weekend sounds good pix plenty to take your mind off it there!


----------



## miriam7

hang on in there ladies your doing great the 2ww is the worst!


----------



## PixTrix

Thats the way Jule, keep in touch with them.

Thanks Miriam, down to a week tomorrow, yipee!

Now, now Marie no more housework! You are brave being among 3 males!!!! It will take a bit for your ovaries to settle poor things endured some poking!


----------



## Chattasil

Hi Ladies just checking in. I have had a very busy weekend and now I am very tired and need to do some relaxing. Weddings are very long days when you arent drinking alcohol and everyone else is extremely drunk ha ha.

Still no sign of AF which is great and now only 4 days to go yippee. Still feeling very sick most of the time I eat which is not good, not thinking too much into it though as I dont want to build my hopes up.

Ooohh my embies are nearly 10 days old how cool.

How are you Pix and Marie? Not long for us all now xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Chat, great news that no AF, sounding good for you. It's lovely to think how old our embies are mine are 11 days today and like you no sign of AF. Had a strange dizzy moment walking through town yesterday, but not hopeful because the quality wasn't great. Wow test day is so close for you now, loads of luck   another whole week for me boo!

Hope you are doing ok Marie?


----------



## marieclare

Hey chat , glad to hear you are ok and no af. At least the weddings should have taken your mind off it. Can I ask how many days post transfer you will be when testing? i think we have to wait a really long time  
Pix keep up that pma, hope you had a good time shopping. 
I just got my call to say they are freezing one embryo so am quite relieved but sad for the other one   also a bit scared because that one little embie is going to have the weight of all our expectations if this doesnt work and thats quite a big   ask. but she did say it was positive as they both went to blast so in theory the ones I have on board should have too    
Am becoming totally obsessive though, wish I could think about something else but then on the other hand I don't want to.


----------



## Jule

Oh Marie that dreaded 2ww is horrible and drags so much, try and keep yourself busy to pass some of the time. 

Chat not long,   you get a BFP and pix not long for you either.  Its great that none of you have signs of af, woo hoo


----------



## miriam7

thats gret marie hopefully you will use your 1 frostie for a sibling   not too long now to test ladies


----------



## PixTrix

Hey Marie, that is great news that you have got a frostie awaiting to be a brother or sister   Have you got any plans to keep you occupied? It is hard to think of anything else during the 2ww. They really do make us wait a long time. I can't believe that Chat and I had transfer the same day and she is having a blood test I think 4 days before I test!!


----------



## Chattasil

Marie - I get tested by my clinic 14 days after collection which is 12 days after transfer. I think all clinics are different. Im not sure if I find out on the same day or if I have to ring up the next day. I am definitely not testing beforehand and I am not even tempted.
The first week of the 2ww was worse for me but I am okay now. I just make sure I am always busy doing something to keep my mind off it, obviously nothing too strenuous though.

Fab news on your frostie. I have read about loads of women who have had BFP from a FET.xxxx


----------



## marieclare

aw thanks you guys, i didn't realise you both had transfer on the same day, praying it was a lucky one  

Pix I am planning on just chilling this week, i have some little jobs at home I've been meaning to sort out so will potter around doing those and reading / watching movies / relaxing. then the week after I think i will go back to work depending on how I feel... maybe work from home first I don't know. 

I know work will distract me but will also royally stress me out so am wanting to avoid it as long as possible. 

I seem to have heartburn all the time, is this the cyclogest? My only symptoms / side effects are heartburn (had a bit before transfer), sore nipples (had before transfer) and little fleeting period type pains every now and again very low down.


----------



## PixTrix

I'm sure they'd let you know the same day Chat  

Sounds good deciding at the time about work depending on how you feel Marie. I too was getting heartburn Marie, seems to have settled though. Not sure if could be the cyclogest, but possible. When is your OTD?


----------



## marieclare

I meant to say I think they will tell you same day too Chat, maybe they will call you with result?

Pix otd is 12th september. Seems like a million years away


----------



## PixTrix

It sure must feel like a million years away Marie. I'm the 6th and it feels like it will never be here! You and chat are going to be busy keeping each other sane!

Went out for lunch today, then came home and watched dirty dancing and now watching titanic!


----------



## kara76

jeez you girls chat

my brain is on no function so sorry if i miss anyone

chat not long now hunni, do you have bloods at your clinic?

pix stop thinking about quaility and focus on what lyndon said, stay postive as it can help....says me who stressed!!!!not gona at taking my own advice!!! you my friend i am praying for

marie a frostie? a blastocyst frostie woo hoo you go girl this is fab news....and these were not the best of the bunch. NO HOUSEWORK THATS AN ORDER, just live with the mess for a little longer.

hiya everyone else

girls usually on this board we have a run of BFP's and i can feel um in my water


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks Kara. I am hoping that AH will have been a benefit. TMI coming had a few shooting pain through my foof today   Not sure what that is all about


----------



## kara76

those types of pain mean nothing, some people have pain some dont there is no second guessing


----------



## marieclare

Kara I soooo hope you are right. i am keeping positive but I think maybe too positive as I might be setting myself up for a big fall


----------



## marieclare

OK I've just been doing some sums with my cycle data for the past 2 yrs. I have an average 28 day cycle and I have a problem with spotting, [actually its pretty gross brown gooey stuff - sorry tmi] sometimes a lot of the way through my cycle. The average cycle day I start the spotting is 22 but it has been as early as 18. I had an erosion on my cervix so I've never been sure if the spotting is from that or caused by something else. One interesting thing I've learned on the treatment cycle is I didn't have any spotting on suprecur so I think this must be hormonally controlled. 
Anyway so assuming that i treat EC as cycle day 14 then I am now on day 21. So I just wanted to flag it up to myself that I might start spotting soon, or I might not, and that I have no idea if this would be good bad or indifferent.  
And not-spotting won't mean anything either because the suprecur stopped it so maybe the cyclogest will too.

Anyway thanks for listening to my random ramblings lol
Just don't panic if I start spotting  

xxx Marie


----------



## Queenie1

gosh you girls can chat.

marie glad to hear you are doing well and good that you will only go back to work if you feel up to it. congrats on getting a frostie that is brill and a blast. you must be thrilled to have a sibling in the freezer.

pix not long to go keep positive , i'm thinking of you . hope you enjoyed dirty dancing and titianic

chat not long till your test day i'm sure clinic will let you know that day the result hope it a bfp for you


----------



## kara76

marie i see method in your madness lol, try not to think of spotting hun

hiya everyone im in work and already ****** off as i have been asked to lay tables,,,,,,,im not a waitress!!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Chat, Pix and Marie - hope you are all doing ok  
Time is ticking by till test day   you all get your BFPS


----------



## PixTrix

I can see where you are coming from Marie, good for you to be aware that you may start spotting, but like you say you didn't on suprecur and you may not now and if you do it may mean nothing  

Thank you everybody. Well I have got out of bed one tired, miserable cow today!! Not sure why, no conscious thoughts to make me feel that way I am just snappy!! Am aware of a dull ache low in abdo so just hoping not AF, so far no sign so that is a good thing. I am at the stage now where I don't want to look at the tissue when I wipe after loo!


----------



## kara76

aww pix you know its ok to be a miserable cow sometimes, i am very often and deffo am on the 2ww. its the hardest thing to cope with and please know your not alone

could you do something to keep you busy? its pointless saying to take your mind off of it as thats impossible.


----------



## PixTrix

thank you Kara  Well I took the poochies for a walk and whilst I was out I was doing some thinking and I came up with my positive for the day. Tomorrow I shall try and find another but for today....

[fly]MY POSITIVE FOR THE DAY![/fly]

Last tx I started to bleed 13 days after the trigger shot, today it is 14 days since my trigger shot so far not a peep! I know that last time I was converted to IUI, but a day is a day 

Hope you aren't being worked too hard today Kara


----------



## kara76

thats fab hun, a postive each day is a good idea and i love today's postive though you did make me jump when i thought you had tested and were posting your news.....i almost fell off my chair


----------



## PixTrix

oops sorry Kara, never thought of that   Make sure you have got a soft landing because I hope to knock you off your chair by the end of the week!


----------



## kara76

i will make sure i have a soft landing lol

dont buy any tests until the day before


----------



## PixTrix

I won't test early unless AF arrives. I want to be PUPO as long as possible before getting a BFN. If a BFP, what a bonus!!


----------



## kara76

so pix what plans have you made to keep you busy tomorrow?

ive about had enough of work for one day now lol , its quiet but its boring as hell. think i will have a read of a mag or something


----------



## PixTrix

it's a very long day for you Kara, how many days are you working before a day off. Hope you have got a full day off for your scan.

It's DP's daughters last day with us tomorrow so we are going out for a meal with her grandparents tomorrow night. My nephew loves her to bits so think will take him as well


----------



## Chattasil

Hi Kara/Pix- I am also at work and bored out of my brain. I am very busy but I have switched to auto pilot. Will be here until 7 then I can escape. There are only 4 of us in work today in the whole building so it is very dull.

What do you do for work Kara?

Well a full weekend has gone by with no AF which is good. I still havent been feeling very well, very sickly and struggling to eat. I think it may be a bug so I am trying not to get too excited. Tow more days to go then I have my blood test at the clinic - eehhh it is soooo exciting. xxxxx


----------



## marieclare

OMG Chat its so close now, I'm soooo excited for you!! Soooo hoping for a positive   

I love your positive of the day idea Pix, keep em coming. Really glad things are looking good and I'm impressed you are being so strong about testing. i don't have any tests and think thats a really good thing. It feels like we have to wait AGES!

Kara hope work is ok and you aren't too knackered. Not long til scan now


----------



## PixTrix

Hi there Chat, so very near now, I think you feeling sickly is a good sign. Here's hoping  

Thanks Marie. It is good that you haven't got any tests, leave it til last minute.  How are you feeling today?


----------



## marieclare

Hey Pix, I'm ok ta, hubby dragged me out of the house so we have had a little ride out and a wander round lancaster and a coffee. I kept thinking I could smell things strongly but every time I asked him, he could smell them too     so no luck there lol. 
Thats about it really..... time is going sloooooowly lol. 
Are you feeling any better this evening? xx


----------



## PixTrix

Lovely to have some time out Marie. Hey maybe he's having sympathy symptoms, the next thing you know, you'll be feeling sick and so will he   Iam feeling much better tonight thanks   like you, time is dragging but am greatful to be at less than a week to wait now


----------



## marieclare

Yep you are on the home straight now, have everything crossed for you. Do you have any plans for the rest of the week to keep you occupied?


----------



## PixTrix

meal out tomorrow and my nephew just rang to ask could he sleep over tomorrow! He loves my DP's daughter and wants to play with her before she goes home. Bless him she is 15, a bit passed the playing stage with a 5 year old! She is great with him tho! Will be taking her home on wed, then no plans after then, shall be cheering DP up, he gets really down when she goes home. 
How about you?


----------



## marieclare

awww sounds like a right cutie

I don't know I will have to think of something


----------



## miriam7

not long now ladies hope the rest of week goes a bit quicker


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Miriam.

You'll have to think of something to speed up the wait Marie. Do something to spoil yourself before you go back to work


----------



## Taffy Girl

its going to be an exciting week on this thread  
hope time goes quickly and that you all get your


----------



## Flash123

Not long left now ladies. Thinking of you. 
Lots of       to you all.

Can't wait to see the  's.


----------



## Queenie1

won't be long now till we have lots more bfp.

pix hope you had a good time with your dp daughter and your nephew. hope you are keeping up the positive thoughts.

marie how are you are you keeping sane.

chat not long for you now for your blood test. good luck


----------



## marieclare

Thanks Liz & Queenie  

DH has gone back to work today so I'm having a bit of peace and quiet lol. 

Had a bit of a dodgy tummy last night / this morning but now I feel fine. Infact I feel totally normal  

Determined to go and sort out some jobs this morning so I'm going to try and make some progress, please tell me off if you see me on here before lunchtime lol.

Pix Chat hope you are both ok xx


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Taffy, Liz, Queenie and Marie  

What a beautiful day, the sun is shining. Amazing what the effect the sunshine can have on your mood!! I am feeling very cheerful. Niggles that I was getting have disappeared over the last couple of days and now don't really feel anything.  I am guessing that the pregnyl has left system. My very painful boobs have disappeard just the nipple area is sensitive.

Marie, I hope those jobs you are doing aren't too exerting!!

How are you doing Chat?

I'm taking kids to folly farm today, can't miss a nice day!


----------



## serenfach

At work so just quickly popping my head in to send some extra PMA for those on their 2ww.

       
       
       
       

GOOD LUCK!!!!          

Ho to everyone else.. hope you're all ok. I am reading, but have little other than some PMA to send.. I am STILL waiting for af to show before I can start my Pill. How annoying is it when you don'#t want her around - she shows up! When you DO want her to arrive, she bloody well doesn't!


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

pix have a great day at folly farm, i live not too far from there yet have never been

marie how ya doing?

chat how are you hun? your doing fab not testing

laura thinking of you while your up snowdon


----------



## miriam7

kara only 2 days to go what times your scan thur?    hope your having nice day out pix ...serenfach i will have to do a af dance so the witch gets a move on


----------



## Chattasil

Hi Ladies,

I am still hanging on and not testing. I have two tests in my bathroom but I dont want to test incase its a BFN.

Pix -I am like you and my (.)(.) are only slightly tender now, a lot less painful than they have been. I dont feel sick today which is good. I cant stop peeing though!!! I have been to the toilet 7 times already today, I have been counting. I am worried this might be AF coming as I always pee more at time of month. I have no other symptons though which is good.

I rang the clinic and I do my bloods Thursday morning and I ring up after 4pm for the results. I think I will take a half day from work so I am at home when I call. xx


----------



## marieclare

Hey pix hope you had a lovely day out. Its peeing down here, lovely weather for chilling on the sofa. 

No nothing strenuous just a pile of paperwork and ultra interesting jobs like finding life insurance  

Serenfach thankyou for the pma, hope your af shows up soon. Kara I'm ok ta, swinging from positive to despairing within minutes    I was explaining to dh last night about pregnancy testing and how we have to wait longer than at some clinics, and he asked what was stopping me testing earlier.. and I was like ummm kara would kill me lol    I just told him its so the result is definitely accurate. 

Chat a half day sounds like a good idea, well done you are nearly there now not long to go.


----------



## Queenie1

marie that made me laugh saying kara would kill you.  try and wait a bit longer at least then you know that it definite then

pix hope you had a good day at the folly farm and that the weather held off for you.

chat good idea to have half a day off so you can celebrate when you get the news. i was like you didn't want to test at all like being pupo.

seren hope af arrives soon for you


----------



## kara76

hehe would i do such a thing! probably though i tested early!!! with a blood test so thats a little different and i do think its best to wait and if anything your closer to a scan if you wait too lol

chat deffo take half a day hunni, its the most important call in your life and sod being in work taking it


----------



## Cath34

Geetings everyone from Florida. 90 degrees at present and I'm sitting by my pool and spa   This is the life!!  Sorry everyone, I know its not great weather back home!!!

I have no idea where evryone is with tx, but good luck anyway.

Kara - hun I know you have a scan in 2 days, hang in there, you ok?

C xx


----------



## kara76

oh cath that sure is the life, you enjoy it before you come back to wet wales lol. bet you have a lovely tan too and i will put money on it that your missing max

im good thanks hun, nervous but so far so good!


----------



## miriam7

oh cath you lucky sod  its peeing down   how are you on computer ...i cant post on phone only read


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello Cath - hope you are having a fab holiday - could you bring us back some sunshine, please   

Time is ticking by ladies - still   for BFPs for you all


----------



## marieclare

Hey Cath you lucky thing! Glad you are having a great time. 

Lol queenie & Kara yes I like your idea of being closer to scan if I wait to test   I've had a bit of a think about it this afternoon and defo don't want to test early. Coz really I have nothing to gain, if its guna be positive it still will be. And if its a negative then the later I know about it the better really, am terrified about that  

Anyway back to the pma, still nothing except creamy cm. boobs nice and sore now and i want to eat everything in sight  

Hows you pix?
x


----------



## claire1

Just want to say good luck to everyone on 2ww and testing soon.

Sorry no personals, as tired due to being very busy in work.

Lots of                 to all


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks everyone, had a lovely day, I so love spoiling my nephew! I was thinking of you Kara when was down your part of the world! You will soon visit folly farm when you have your little one. Went out for a meal tonight in addition to the lunch we had out, so feeling proper stuffed and pooped now! Over done it!

Marie and Chat   

4 days left for me!


----------



## miriam7

not long now i bet going out for the day has made it go little bit quicker! wishing you all lots and lots of luck


----------



## kara76

well ladies you are getting so close now

how are you all?


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Miriam, going out sure did help and today driving DP's daughter halfway home so that should help.

Another day closer Kara. Had terrible lower backache whilst out yesterday. Between that and wanting to wee all night I am blinking tired today! Happy that AF isn't here yet, but my backache could be telling me that she is about to arrive. For the first time I have had thoughts of wanting to test early with DP's daughter going home today. Don't think I will though, but want to be able to test before AF arrives. It was horrid last time having to do a test after AF just for the sake of telling clinic. Just got to believe that AF won't arrive! 14 days since ec today so keep thinking that it would be ok to test, but will hold out. Can you tell that all sorts was going through my head last night!!


----------



## kara76

oh pix i can understand so much , 14 days post ec is like the point where we know that the test should show but you would have to retest anyway so its pointless really.though saying that my views on early testing have changed alot recently lol......i dont believe in testing mega early though lol

i have aches and pains now that make me think of AF so you can never really tell


----------



## PixTrix

at least your early test was a blood test Kara so you can still advise us not ro POAS  

I know that this is negative but I firmly believe that it hasn't worked so that will stop me testing as I can have a bit longer being oblivious! Saying that mind I had a moment where I was eating my lunch yesterday and I went dizzy and felt sick and for the first time I allowed myself to think oo maybe there is a chance that it has worked, that didn't last long as a coping strategy I can't allow myself to think that way. If too positive a long way to fall!


----------



## kara76

i have had cycles where i was certain it would work and it failed and this cycle i was sure would fail , i even asked louise for a follow up on fertilisation day !!! she didnt give me one lol

in reality what will be will be and no amount of thoughts or feelings will change that.

you any plans to keep busy the next 4 days?


----------



## PixTrix

ha Kara fancy asking for a follow up. So chuffed that it did work for you.

Well what will be will be and will get straight back to it after follow up and look into why right ovary was so high and too dangerous to access cos of bowel. Maybe just one of those things but want it all looked into. I have got a lump on my back in that kind of area so am going to push into GP looking into that incase that is causing the ovary to be pushed higher. Might be talking nonsense but will cover all avenues and then get straight back on the rollercoaster.

Not sure what going to do over next 4 days. Today will pass few hours taking DP's daughter, I expect tomorrow will be a clean up and the dogs are in such need of extra attention bless them


----------



## PixTrix

how are you today Marie


----------



## kara76

i see forward planning here and i hope you wont need it. i spent the 2ww emailing doctors in london lol.....see even im a little mad 

marie hows you hun?

chat you ok?


----------



## marieclare

Morning girls, Pix another day without AF is another day closer to a positive. I can understand you wanting to keep your feet on the ground I am just hoping and praying that your sensible approach has been unneccesary and you will be celebrating big style on sunday   

Also feel the same as you about wanting to test before period... so at least you know pre-test there is a chance it could be positive... wheras if already bleeding it wouldnot be a nice moment  

You are right Kara, what will be will be  



I'm fine ta girls, having a lazy morning in bed with lappy, really enjoying just chilling at home. Will pop out later for a potter round tesco. feel totally normal    Was kind of hoping to be feeling a bit different by now, they told me if my ohss type symptoms came back middle of this week that would be a really good sign, but I don't have anything like that so am a bit   , but on the other hand no spotting yet. Could read into anything really and like you say what will be will be, I'm just willing this to be working with everything i've got


----------



## kara76

marie i love chilling at home too and i only had one small sign on the 2ww and still dont have much so try not to think of seeing signs. not everyone with OHSS gets its really bad if implantation is happening so stay sane

no spotting is good


----------



## marieclare

Kara what was your one sign?

Today the only things I have noticed are sore boobs and watery/creamy cm. Sure you wanted to know that lol


----------



## PixTrix

Glad I'm not the only mad one then Kara!!

Thank you Marie   Thats the way Marie have a nice lazy morning. Hmm speaking of tesco I have been eaten out of house and home, that can wait for tomorrow! It could still be early for you Marie and everybody is so different with symptoms or even not any. No spotting is great and so is creamy CM. Really rooting for you


----------



## kara76

TMI lol nah only kidding 

my one and only sign was increased smell and that happened 11 days post ovulation when i could smell the cleaning fluid in the windscreen washes

did you girls have AH? are you still on steriods?


----------



## PixTrix

I had AH, but no steroids. Hoping the AH may have been of benefit.


----------



## marieclare

I didn't have ah and the only thing i'm on is cyclogest, which I seem to be getting on with ok now.


----------



## PixTrix

yeah no probs with the cyclogest for me either now Marie. Are you using the same entry all the time or alternating!


----------



## kara76

no soggy farts girls ?


----------



## Chattasil

Hi Ladies,

I am fine today and at work as usual. I am starting to get very nervous for tomorrow and I am going to be ill making that call tomorrow  I have taken the half day off work so that I am busy in the morning at work to take my mind off it then I will go home to make the call.

I am hoping the fact that AF hasnt arrived is quite a good sign especially since it has been 14 days since EC.  I am just    it works as I dont think I can cope with more teams. My parents are on holiday celebrating their honeymoon so It would be lovely to ring them with good news.

Kara - Are you excited about your scan? Are you starting to get a swollen belly yet.

Pix - Not long to go, are you testing Sunday?

Marie - When is your test date?


----------



## PixTrix

no soggy farts for me Kara and only been using the back door  

Wishing you so much luck for tomorrow Chat   the fact that AF hasn't arrived is a good sign. Wouldn't it be fab to ring your parents with such exciting news. Yeah sunday for me, they are well mean in our clinic


----------



## kara76

chat i understand you nerves huni, what time is your blood taken? will you POAS ?

i do have a bloated belly lol think thats the steriods and gestone

pix you must have a strong bum lol, i hated cyclogest, i have gestone now and its great, only one bruise and no lumps


----------



## miriam7

seems to be going well with      ladies...thats gotta be a good sign


----------



## marieclare

Chat I have everything crossed for you    my test date is supposed to be september 12th and at the moment i'm planning on sticking to it. Great news that no af for you yet  

Pix I've gone for rear entry all along      Havent noticed any soggy ones yet lol 

I have a weird aversion to going the other way I just cant bring myself to do it. I am fine with tampons / pessaries as long as they have applicators but i just cant "go there" by myself      I don't know why it just grosses me out!! Its a bit like some people cant stand touchign their collar bones or their feet. Lucky for dh its only my fingers in particular I have a problem with not other items lol

bet you wish you hadnt asked now


----------



## Chattasil

I have been using the front door and have had no problems I didnt fancy soggy farts ha ha

I dont think I POAS at the clinic and they havent asked me to do it at home so I am not going too. I cant believe my willpower as I have a clearblue in my bathroom.

I have bloods at 8am and then ring clinic after 4pm when results have come back.xxx


----------



## kara76

marie pmsl that really made me laugh, you wouldnt get on with a mooncup then lol

chat thats a long wait hun, can you call earlier?


----------



## PixTrix

thank you Miriam  

Kara my bum has surprised me I used to suffer with IBS so it must have recovered tolerating them!!!

You are a hoot Marie!!   I've been a bit nervy about putting them in the front, not for same reasons as you tho!!! Hey the creamy cm really is good then if no cyclogest front door!! My aversion is teeth!! People brushing teeth goes right through me and false teeth too. Haven't got a clue why!! I don't have a prob cleaning my own teeth!!!

Wow you have got willpower chat. Blood test is better tho.


----------



## marieclare

lol at least we are laughing not crying    

chatt i can't believe your willpower either! Well done hun thats great. I wouldnt trust myself with a test in the house.


----------



## Chattasil

I know I cant believe my willpower either. I am in a grotty fettle today though as I am petrified of a BFN!! I am starting to lose my PMA the closer i get too OTD.

Going for tea and the pics tonight with Hubby so that will take our mind off it. 

Kara - I will find out tomorrow if I can ring earlier but they said on the telephone the blood results dont come back until after 4pm


----------



## kara76

chat thats just mean to make you wait , meanies lol

you girls are making me laugh so much

i really must go and get dressed i think


----------



## marieclare

ok girls I chickened out of supermarket and went to the little tesco near our house instead. feeling very antisocial and couldnt handle the crowds  

Chat hope you are feeling ok. What film are you seeing? thinking about doing orange wednesday tonight, fancy seeing that Time Travellers Wife but its on at a stupid time at our local cinema, I should be in bed by 9pm not just watching the start of a film lol


----------



## kara76

all this talk of pictures makes me wana go but i live in a place where they only have a one screen cinema !!!!havent been to the flicks for ages as we tend to go to swansea or cardiff

marie i dont blame you for not going to tescos, i went and it was packed


----------



## Chattasil

Hi Ladies,

Bad news . I have just been to the toilet and I have some dark brown spotting - urghh. I think this must be AF, although I have never had brown stuff before. I dont have any AF symptons though.

I might do my POAS test now to put my mind at rest. Can I do it when I get home or should I wait until the morning?

Ahhhh I am soooooooo gutted but staying incredibly clam. No tears yet, but Im sure I will once I get home xxx


----------



## kara76

ok hun calm down

what test do you have? it should show a result today


----------



## Chattasil

I have a clearblue in the house. Will it be accurate with evening pee?

It doesnt look good though. Fancy it leaving this late in the day to get me half excited and then appear the day before my test how rude.   I was quite positive aswell.

I have a recovery plan if it is a BFN I can go to Italy next week to a Wedding I would rather have a baby though   xxx


----------



## kara76

normal clear blue? a line one?

im sure they can be used anytime of the day hun, i still havent done a first morning urine one

i really hope the brown doesnt mean anything


----------



## Chattasil

Its the one that says 'Pregnant' or 'Not Pregnant' . I am going to do it when I go home. Infact I am packing up now.

I cant let this spoil my night though as it could drive you insane. I wont cry I wont ha ha.

Only joking I am filling up now. xx


----------



## kara76

oh hun i so hope for good news, be careful driving home and if you can get a line test and do both


----------



## Chattasil

Yeah will do. I probably wont be able to update you until tomorrow after clinic trip as I am hopefully off out tonight x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Chat - sending     and       that its not as you think  Thinking of you


----------



## kara76

chat i will pm you now


----------



## marieclare

Chat fingers crossed for the clear blue,    
Well done on staying calm and I hope the brown goes away xxx


----------



## Queenie1

chat hope it good news for you have everything crossed


----------



## ebonie

Aww chat i so hope hun that you get ur BFP      

I hope the rest of you gets your Bfp as well         

kara This time tomorrow you would have seen your baby/babies on screen aww what a fab time


----------



## claire1

Chat take care.  Wishing you all the best and that you have a


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Chat, really thinking of you and hope it is good news  

Well I haven't long got home from taking DP's daughter home, really fed up after over 4 hours in the car and driving was so dangerous! Glad we only go half way. It wore my DP out so he's gone for a lie down and I am snuggled on couch with a fleece!


----------



## Laura36

Hi girls,
I am back.  What have I missed? Will read back now but it'll take a while with all the chatting, lol.

Chat, I am   you get your BFP tonight hun.

Kara, how are you feeling about your scan tomorrow?  So exciting!  Hope you are feeling ok and calm.  

Pix, are you doing ok?  It's so soon til your OTD now.  

Marie, hope you are ok on your 2ww  

We had a great time in N Wales. But it has rained the whole time so meant we went up snowden on the train which was kind of good as it's a long walk  .  Gonna go to Big Pit tomorrow as haven't been since I was about 15 and it'll be fun.  So nice not being in work.


----------



## kara76

hiya laura and welcome back

weather has been pants thats for sure. ive been to big pit when i was in primary school and loved it lol

im nervous lol


----------



## PixTrix

Hi there Laura, good to see you back, glad you had a lovely time away. I loved the big pit, can't wait to take my nephew! I'm good thanks, counting the days now....

Hey Kara, just wait til those nerves turn to excitement when you see the scan


----------



## Jule

Im sure Laura you will love the big pit. I went there 2 years ago with my course and we had a nice time.  I enjoyed being underground and they switch the lights off when you are then for a few seconds for you to imagine how it would have been for the miners.  Its a really good day and a place you can go when its tipping down!!!  Let me know ifyour free at all for cofee


----------



## PixTrix

Hope you are ok Chat, thinking of you


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Jule. Yes I am really looking forward to big pit.  We are having a week of doing welsh tourism things, lol.  I was so nervous on the train up snowden though.  It was v v windy and the train carriage was swaying a bit.  I am rubbish with things like that and I know I'll be cr*p tomorrow at Big Pit too.  Won't let it stop me doing stuff though. 
Oh, yes I will get in touch so we can meet up again Jule.  I will have a look at my work diary on the weekend to see where I am next week. I am sure I'll be working at home one day at least. 

Chat, are you ok hun?


----------



## marieclare

Pix glad you are back safe, driving sucks doesnt it 
Hi Laura glad to hear you are having a lovely time. I did big pit with school too Jule and remember the bit where they turn off the light, its only a few seconds tho  

We did go to the cinema in the end. I've had some growing mild period type pains this evening and (tmi coming up) a general feeling of, erm, dampness this avo. But everytime I checked it was just creamy / watery cm. until while we were out I thought it was darkish yellow in a spot. And just now when we got in there was a tiny brown spot on the tissue which set me off    it was only on the tissue and just lots of creamy cm still on the liner... but still its blood however small


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Marie   lucky for me it was my DP driving. I've got double vision so had to stop. Hey don't start to panic Marie. What day are you today? Could well be implantation   Or brown blood could be old blood you did have a lot of follicles emptied. Hang in there this means nothing   and dampness and CM does sound positive


----------



## PixTrix

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I just had a horrible panic moment. Went to the loo to do my cyclogest and there was alot of bright red blood on the tissue. When I finished panicing I realised it was the back end I was wiping! DOH. Whilst that not good, at the moment it so much better than being the front end. Reckon the pessaries must have caused an irritation. Going to have to think about doing the front door. Blinking heck am I relieved! I have got a hot flush now!!

Hope you are both ok Marie and Chat


----------



## Laura36

Marie, don't worry about a spot of brown.  Can easily be implantation at this early stage of your 2ww or can be down to the EC procedure as it's old blood. 

Pix, phew glad it was back door and like you said must be cyclogest causing problems. 

  to you both


----------



## miriam7

chat hope you are ok and got a bfp       i had brown discharge like real old blood and that was on frozen transfer so try not to panic and you marie and pix lol except i think mine was irritation of the horrid pessaries so i swapped to back door   laura enjoy the rest of your sightseeing


----------



## Taffy Girl

Chat - good luck for the blood test - hope you get your BFP  

Pix - what a shock - hope you are ok. Much as I hate the gestone jabs - I do prefer to the yucky cyclogest.
Hope the next few days fly by for you and that there is a BFP on its way for you  

Marie - could be implantation   brown blood is not to be worried about hun.  

Laura - hope you are having a lovely holiday 
x


----------



## marieclare

OMG pix bet that was a shocker, so glad you saw the explanation   thanks for the implantation idea. ET was a week today and embies are 10 days old today. Stopped panicking as I can't see anymore this morning and I am being a daredevil wearing white knickers  

Thanks Laura & Taffy I will try not to panic anymore i'm just very on edge   but it is reassuring to hear some soothing thoughts from you guys. 

Chat good luck for the test today, everything crossed fo ryou  
Thinking about Kara now who should be in


----------



## Chattasil

Hi Ladies,

Still have brown stuff which is just spotting on knickers but very evident when wipe urghh. Definitely think its AF. I also did a clearblue last night and it said 'Not pregnant' BOO HOO.

At least I am prepared for my call today at 4 

Kara  - I hope you get to hear little heartbeat at your scan today  

Pix and Marie - Good Luck and stay sane xxxx


----------



## marieclare

Hi Chattasil, I hope the clinic has a different answer for you today and the brown stuff goes away


----------



## Chattasil

Ahhh thanks hun but I think it is here to stay, how bloody annoying.

I am trying to stay calm and rembering that it is just my first go and I have 2 more chances with the NHS. I cried on the drive to the clinic today but I feel okay now, but I have a headache with all the stress.

At least there is no waiting list at my clinic so hopefully I will be starting again in 6 weeks if it is definitely a BFN xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Chat I am so sorry   it is good that you are looking forward and that you have more attempts on the NHS. Take care of each other  

That is good Marie. I had my white knickers out yesterday   Each day is a day closer  to your BFP 

Thanks everyone. I could have sworn that AF was going to arrive in the night but that feeling has kind of passed   I am really tired today was back and forth for a wee a few times in the night and prayed all night for AF to stay away! Oh well 3 days to go!


----------



## marieclare

Chat I guess you know your body best and I'm really sorry    at least you have some positives and are looking forwards 

Wow pix three days to go, that is getting really close now.     Hope af stays away from both of us


----------



## PixTrix

oh I know we can do this   While I keep believing that it hasn't worked, each day without AF is making me hopeful! Have you got any symptoms today?


----------



## marieclare

I am having a few cramps so just trying to keep my feet up. i know it won't really make any difference but feels like the right thing to do  

What about you?


----------



## PixTrix

You are doing the right thing Marie. Don't worry though, cramps don't always mean AF, but good that you are taking it easy. I can't say that I am experiencing anything that would make me think that I am pregnant and now have stopped feeling as if AF is going to arrive. Blinking nora this messes with your head


----------



## miriam7

it sure does pix   i dont think you can tell if its worked till you test as i was sure af was on its way too   chat so sorry looks like you have a bfn but   that the phone call brings better news


----------



## marieclare

I am getting really fed up and just wish I could think about something else but theres nothing else I want to think about   
Going for a nice shower see if that will sort me out. 
xx


----------



## kara76

chat i am so sorry hun. keep your chin up and get back on the horse so to speak

pix god hun i would have panicked too but thnkfully is was **** bleeding lol

marie anymore blood? its the right time for implantation so stay postive

my news will be on the other thread


----------



## marieclare

Your news is wicked  

no more blood for me just a few cramps though I have checked extensively  
Now worried coz boobs not very sore anymore and have gone all clingy with dh and evilly grumpy with rest of world, these are normally pmt signs for me.


----------



## kara76

pmt and early pregnancy are very similiar hun so try and stay calm


----------



## Queenie1

chat really hope that blood test gives good results.

pix god you frightened me when i started reading your post. i also had blood from back end when doing pesseries think perhaps pessery had scratched me a little.

marie glad you have had no more blood hope it was implantation only.

good luck girls really hope you get your bfp


----------



## PixTrix

Kara is right you know Marie so cruel that symptoms of pregnancy and AF the same so don't start thinking that she is on the way and the cramp along with that spot of blood realy could be implantation.

Now after reasuring you Marie, I am ignoring my advice and thinking that AF is on the way again! Thanks Miriam it is reasuring that you thought she was on the way too and now you have beautiful Maia. I just not sure cos the aches keep starting and stopping. Think it just perhaps the cyclogest stopping AF show up. I really did crap myself Kara, then went up and woke DP and told him I'm bleeding but don't worry it's from my backside!!

Thanks Queenie. Not many people happy that back end bleeding but I was!!!

Hope you are ok chat


----------



## marieclare

lol Pix you really just made me laugh saying you woke dp up to tell him  
Are early pregnancy symptoms really just the same as pmt, even the non physical ones?
Chat hope you have got some info one way or the other from your phonecall


----------



## kara76

yeah really,i fine the pains a little different but thats only cause i know its worked now lol

emotions the works are very similiar


----------



## Chattasil

Hi everyone I am fine. I have had a good old weep and no tears left  I now feel so drained.

I feel so bad as I had to ring my parents on holiday to tell them my news and my Mum was in tears and I know she will now worry about me. I tried my best to stay chirpy but its hard.

Me and DH are going to get a takeaway to cheer ourselves up. No form of upset ever puts me off my food ha ha.

Kara - Which thread can I read your news hun? I only just got your pm today pm today. Thanks for thinking of mexxx


----------



## marieclare

Oh Chat I'm so sorry   It sounds like you are doing all the right things with the tears and takeway, why not chuck in a glass of wine too. 
Please take care of yourself and DH


----------



## popsi

chat.. i am so sorry  .. i am with marie on the wine but make it a bottle x


----------



## Jule

Im so sorry for you chat i have been thinking of you all day wondering what your news was.  Have the clinic confirmed the BFN  Enjoy your takeaway.

Pix not long now i cant belive you havent tested you have been really good to hold on.  Do you test on Sun?  Do you think the bleeding is just irtritation or do you have piles?

Marie hope you are ok?  The two week wait is such a drag but you girls are doing reall ywell Not long now for either of you


----------



## Flash123

So sorry chat    take care of yourself and dh

Pix - you are a lot stronger than I am - well done for waiting. and     for sun.
Marie - You are right - it totally messes with your head     sweety

Stay sane the two of you.

XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Chat I really am so very sorry   Take some time and then hold on to what you said earlier about having more chances. When you are ready start again and it could well be your turn. Thinking of you and sharing the sadness.

Thanks Jule. Not really sure if Piles Jule, there was quite alot of blood this morning more than last night. It's not at all sore or anything obvious there. I was getting paranoid when doing some thinking about it because they said my bowel was in the way during EC. If it last will get it checked. Thing is I can't get my head around doing cyclogest front door, I know that it is obviously safe to do so but scared of setting of AF!  

Thanks Liz, I have been getting urges to test today but I am scared of bursting my bubble before I need to lol If I had any thoughts that it could have worked and would get a positive I think would have tested by now. If I got a BFN now, I could no longer be oblivious!!


----------



## Jule

Oh bless pix its so hard isnt it wait all those days.  I never done front door with the cyclogest, i tried on my first cycle and ended up in a right mess, Marie talking about dischsrage i ended up with thrush it was awful and all that white pessary mess,  oh no pix i agree back door much better Perhaps the bleeding is just a little irritation or piles up high that you cant feel


----------



## Laura36

Chat, I am so sorry about your BFN. I think those digital tests are rubbish when they say it in big writing!  Enjoy your take away tonight and get back on that horse when you feel ready.  That's fab that you get 3 goes on NHS.  

Pix, hope you are ok hun.  I have had rear end bleeding just once or twice (not to do with cyclogest) and I think perhaps it was high up piles as Jule says.  

Marie, hope you're doing ok with your white knickers today, lol.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Jule and Laura, I think you could be right because have had a bit of bleeding before when not using cyclogest. Gosh if I am actually lucky enough to get a BFP, I think my botty will pay for it!! Well worth it tho  

Was it today you did big pit Laura?

How you getting on with your dissertation Jule?


----------



## Chattasil

Cna anyone tell me the thread that Kara has posted her scan news on I need something to cheer me up;-)

Pix - Getting closer hun I have my fingers and toes crossed. And you Marie


----------



## PixTrix

Oh thanks Chat   You will find Kara's fab news on the pregnancy and parenting chat thread


----------



## claire1

Chat

Sorry to hear of your bfn.  Are you just going off the test?  Or did the blood test confirm your results?  As sometimes the digital ones aren't that accurate if used early.

Sending you lots of  , and enjoy your take out and wine.


----------



## Queenie1

oh chat i'm so sorry, take some time and look after yourself. i agree take away and wine sounds a good idea. enjoy the time with dh.


----------



## Jule

Not far into my dissertation pix, been doing some research only written about 20 words so really need to crack on...You were studying werent you?


----------



## kara76

chat it sucks big time hunni, cry, scream and get angry then dust yourself down , pickyourself up and plan plan plan.....

thank you so much for asking after me

be back after dinner girls


----------



## PixTrix

well you have made a start Jule and that can really set the wheels in motion. Yeah my new books are getting mailed next week, don't start until Oct 3rd. but want to get started asap so can be ahead on the slim chance this works or will be cycling again


----------



## Jule

What is is your doing, i forgot i just remmeber you are studying as well?


----------



## marieclare

thanks jule i'm ok thanks, liz you are so right I'm well and truly  

Chat thanks for the good luck hope you are enjoying take away  

lol Laura the knickers have held out so I'm going to get an early night and not push my luck 

pix hope the bleeding gets better


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Marie. Oo I have got a good feeling about you.


----------



## marieclare

Morning  
ah pix, hope you are right. Well I'm off to the gps in a bit to see if they will sign me off for next week. Not holding out much hope but going to give it a go


----------



## marieclare

Yay saw a nice lady doctor and got a sick note for next week  
So a whole other week of obsessing & symptom spotting. And if period does turn up at some point next week at least I wll have plenty of time to be miserable about it. Anyway PMA PMA PMA  

As I was leaving the drs a little lad probably less than 12mos gave me a little wave so obviously thats got to be a sign


----------



## PixTrix

Well done Marie, good that you have got an extra week off work. You can go loopy in the comfort of your own home! So what are you going to do with your time off to keep your mind busy?

I have just managed to make myself feel as sick as a pig! Didn't get p until just after 9 and was so tired still that went back to sleep on couch until 11.15 and just couldn't be bothered to make breakfast but there on the mantlepiece was a bar of yorkie! Down the hatch it went didn't even taste nice so early in the day and now just feel yuck! Serves me right back to being healthy for me!

Hope you are ok today chat


----------



## kara76

marie thats great, most gp are understanding and it sounds like you have a good um

pix you little piggie lol

im in work boo boo


----------



## PixTrix

Oh I have learned my lesson Kara! I wish I could say that I had got up feeling sicky and it was a good sign but no pure piggyness!

Oh no Kara hope they easy on you in work. Hey before you know it you will be doing the maternity leave countdown   well a while yet!


----------



## kara76

yeah dont want it to go too quick lol

so 2 days huni, how you feelingt nervous i bet?


----------



## marieclare

aw pix sorry the yorkie made you ill. I had half a one in the fridge last week and hubby nicked it saying they are not for girls   Hope you feel better soon. 

I've got lots of little jobs, paperwork and stuff to do next week so will have fun with that. 

I just phoned clinic and left message coz I'm not sure what to do about cyclogest, coz I only have enough to last til test day which is on a saturday, not sure what happens if its positive how to get more. Might be overly PMA there but I don't want to have a panic. 

sorry you are in work Kara hope its not too bad


----------



## PixTrix

I am in total shock that AF hasn't show up yet because the cyclogest didn't hold off after IUI but am on double to what was then. While I have been preparing myself for the worst there a little sneaky thoughts coming into my mind that it could have worked but then quickly push them out again! I lost my sore boobs apart from the nipple area last week but since yesterday the pain has been getting gradually worse again, that could be AF tho! I just don't know what to think at the mo just don't want to set myself up for a huge fall. Only a test will tell on sunday. In town shortly so may buy one.

Thanks Marie. You will certainly need more cyclogest if a pos, which I think will be for you   I only got enough til sunday morning but have got some left over from IUI.


----------



## kara76

good thinking mariem hope they call back soon and let you know what to do

pix no af has to be a good sign

keep up the PMA girls

i can feel good things in the air


----------



## PixTrix

thank you Kara   well i am going to get my lazy butt in the shower and get to town was supposed to be going to a surprise party tonight but just don't feel like it so going to watch the BB final. Catch you all later, hope your day in work goes fast Kara


----------



## kara76

hehe lazy you, i wish i was home being lazy, i am not into working at the moment thats for sure.


----------



## marieclare

Have a good time in town Pix. Kara hope your shift goes quick. Are you busy or bored?


----------



## marieclare

Sorry pix, I know you are trying to keep a lid on it and not get carried away but I can't help being really really excited for you, you are doing so well not testing, I have everything crossed and can't help thinking you are going to get a really exciting surprise


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thank you Marie   I think we excited for each other         I got my test today told DP to put it away somewhere. So he said I'll put it in the music room then! Doh out it somewhere out of my sight!!! Popped into M & S to get some food for tonight and I was walking with the shopping which was only one not very heavy bag I got a stitch type pulling sensation by left ovary so got worried but seems to have gone again. Back aching like crazy so the mad witch better stay away   D day is nearly here!


----------



## marieclare

Wow thats really exciting if the test is in the house  
I've been getting the stitch thing too, I had it all through stims and has come back last few days. I read somewhere that the ovaries swell again if hcg is being produced  

I spoke to the clinic and they said I should test friday instead so I can get more cyclogest if needed. In reality I think I will order some online coz I don't fancy driving the 200miles to Cardiff to get them. But am quite excited they said I could test Friday instead   

Am jealous of your M&S tea we have nothing in


----------



## PixTrix

Oo thanks Marie won't panic about the stitch  now then! Hey a day sooner, that is fab. It is a long way to drive, would your GP prescribe them?  I think you should get a takeaway!


----------



## marieclare

How you doing tonight pix?

No takeaways here but did feel a bit sick when cooking some chicken... for like a milisecond... and probably imagined it lol


----------



## PixTrix

I think you really are going to get that BFP you know Marie      

I am feeling like AF is imminent. Just don't know though, been having niggles/aches/pain/cramps almost all way through but this feels different. Just hope holds off long enough for me to test. Been feeling so tired. Fed up now, just want to know!


----------



## Jule

Good luck pix im   you get BFP, this 2ww of yours seems to have gone on forever


----------



## marieclare

OMG I so hope you are right but I need to stay sensible, I have a long way to go yet.  

You on the other hand are so nearly there


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Jule, it has gone on forever and ever  

Will you resist testing early Marie? Oh I know, o poop!


----------



## marieclare

ermmmm I don't know.... have conflicting thoughts. On one hand I want to hold out as long as possible for an accurate result. But on the other hand I would like to do it before bleeding.  

I feel like I'm being too positive and i still have a long way to go


----------



## PixTrix

I know those thoughts so well of wanting to do it before bleeding. It is early for you yet though so good to hold out for a bit. At least you have been given a days grace! 

I think that positivity can help (even if I have found it hard to allow myself to be!) I think you have good reason to be positive age is on your side, that slight spotting the other day and cramping could well have been implantation, your other embies survived to be frozen..... of course only time will tell, but so far so good so focus on that


----------



## marieclare

Thanks Pix you always say the right things  

Anyway off to bed now. Good luck for the morning if you decide to do the deed    

xx


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Marie, sleep well night night


----------



## miriam7

not long now pix ...you have done so well not testing i would of caved in by now    marie hope you have sorted your cyclogest i think you will be needing them


----------



## PixTrix

thank you Miriam, I think I'll have to tomorrow!


----------



## miriam7

i hope im not leading you astray  no af is a real good sign and 15 days pt is long enough i think!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix - just sending some      in case you are testing this morning   you get your  

     

x


----------



## Jule

Good Luck Pix thinking of you this am


----------



## kara76

pix fingers, legs, toes i have everything crossed


----------



## Flash123

Pix and Marie. Am thinkinb of you both  

Lots of 
                        
Take care XXXX


----------



## ebonie

Pix thinking of you this morning hun if u are testing today


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you everyone. I am a chicken!!! Had a horendous night with stomach cramps, got a headache, really bloated never in the whole 2 weeks have I felt more like AF is trying to force her way where she aint welcome. I have been walking around with the test all morning and a full bladder but I am just too scared to do it. I don't want to see that sorry you have failed!!! I know I have got to do it but feel so crap cos I just know that it is going to be a BFN and I don't want to see that! The way I am feeling it just impossible to be a BFP!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hope the   stays away Pix  
Thinking of you hun


----------



## kara76

oh hun never say never, trust me on that

have you not had a pee yet? you are crazy

its so scary i know, does this mean no testing til tomorrow?


----------



## PixTrix

thank you  

A BFN  

there will be more chances


----------



## marieclare

omg Pix  

I'm so so sorry    

I hope you are having lots of cuddles


----------



## kara76

pix i am so very sorry huni, i know how much it hurts.

we are all here for you


----------



## popsi

pix i am so sorry xx


----------



## Queenie1

oh pix i am so very sorry. i know how it feels so don't think you are alone, i'm here for you.
take time and spend time with dp


----------



## miriam7

oh no pix im so so sorry dont give up tho it doesnt mean it will never work


----------



## PixTrix

I want to say a huge thank you to each and every one of you. Your support, care and kindness really does mean the world.  It feels like the end of the world now, but on Monday I will book a follow up and ensure I look into the problems with my ovary and quality. You lot more than anyone know how tough it is but I will pick myself up and try again.

Marie I am still here for you. Stay positive, you have many more reasons for it to work for you     I will put all my energy into rooting for your BFP, a lovely conclusion to the July/August thread   Good luck hunni it really is time for another BFP now


----------



## kara76

i hope the wait for a follow up isnt too long and i think looking into why your ovary is very high is a very good idea, i would also question whether DHEA might be useful for your quaility, it could be that the best eggs could not be collected or could be down to your PCOS, i am sure they will have a way forward for you.

try and stay strong cause in this game you need to pick yourself back up after a fall and fight fight fight and oi know your a fighter hun

you know im here if you need me


----------



## claire1

Pix I'm sorry hun sending you and DP  ,  Wishing you good luck with follow up and hope that you dont have to wait too long.

Take care and have lots of together time with DP over the next few days


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pix   I am so, so sorry - was really hoping it was going to work for you this time. 
Most of us have been in your position so know how you must be feeling.   
As you say there will be more chances and hopefully things will have been learnt from this cycle to improve those chances next time 
Thinking of you and DP 
x


----------



## Laura36

Pix I am so so sorry hun   .  I was feeling so hopeful for you.  

As Kara said DHEA may help. I took it before this cycle and had a perfect embryo.  My left ovary is too high and my follicles couldn't be reached either. I don't know why that is though as I have never asked. 

Marie, hope you're doing ok and have managed to figure out how to get some more cyclogest?


----------



## serenfach

*Pix*  sad news, babe. But but but.. like you said yourself, you WILL pick yourself up and try again  

Hope you heal quickly


----------



## Jule

I am so sorry Pix, i feel gutted for you.  Its such a horrible time seeing that negative but be hopeful, the next time could be the one    Hope your follow up comes soon and you can get answers to your questions. Be sure to write them down otherwise you'll forget   Thinking of you


----------



## marieclare

Pix you are so lovely to say you will still root for me, I hope you get a follow up sorted asap and can move on with the next try as soon as you want to. I'm still gutted for you, its so so cruel.  

Hi laura, yes I have a plan for the cyclogest if required


----------



## ebonie

Pix i am so sorry hun to hear of your BFN


----------



## Cath34

Pix - I've just read back, I'm so sorry hun. It sucks doesn't it. Hopefully you will get some answers and be able to move forward hun.   Take Care xxx


----------



## miriam7

hope your ok pix and hubbys looking after you...be strong


----------



## Queenie1

hi pix

how you feeling today, i hope that you are coping as best as you can and that you and you and dp are looking after yourselves.

hope you get a follow up soon. thinking of you


----------



## kara76

pix thinking of you hun

marie how are you?


----------



## PixTrix

Hi everyone thank you so much for all your kind words. Still seem to be in the tears springing from nowhere stage. Perhaps making the follow up appointment tomorrow will be a step forward. I know that this is a long process and with a converted IUI and 1 ICSI it is still early in the journey and so I pray that my life can be fulfilled when it is my turn. Kara and Taffy your recent successes really do bring me hope and remind me that it can be achieved.

How are you today Marie? Hope all is well. Each day is a day closer


----------



## kara76

call them first thing hun and get thats follow up booked, tears are so so normal

i am so pleased i have given you hope


----------



## PixTrix

you certainly do Kara. Amongst the sadness I think of you and it does bring a smile to my face, so happy for you  

DP sobbed yesterday and I didn't expect that, of course he is going through the journey too but I always felt that he could never feel the pain like I do because he has got a DD, but he is hurting too and although I don't want him to hurt it was relief to see that he was also upset and that he wants this as much as me and is constantly reminding me that we will keep on trying.


----------



## kara76

i think we sometimes dont realised how much it effects our partners i know i didnt know how much!

when treatment fails it can take a while to pick yourself back up but the first step is knowing that you will try again and you know you will so thats good.

any questions that pop into your head now write down so you dont forget


----------



## marieclare

Hi guys, 
Pix glad th hear you are as ok as can be expected, and that you and dp are supporting each other. 
i'm ok my mum is coming over today so that should distract me.


----------



## marieclare

Spoke too soon just been to loo and i have lots of brown spotting just like I normally get before period   
I had some dull aches last night and this must be the result


----------



## kara76

oh marie i so hope its not af hun

can you rest?


----------



## Queenie1

pix glad to hear that you are having tears it is good to cry and release it. you will pick your self up and one day you will feel ready to start again. lets hope it s 3rd time lucky for us both. 

marie i really hope its not af, try and rest up  

kara as pix said you give us all hope that we can one day get our dream. even my mum was thrilled for you when i said there was a heartbeat.

    for us all


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara, yeah I sure do know that I will try again and will keep trying.

Thanks Queenie heres   that it is 3rd time lucky for the two of us   

thanks Marie. Oh sweety       lots for you     try and rest and I hope it's  not AF thinking of you


----------



## Chattasil

Pix  -  I am so sorry to hear of your result, it is so painful   It does get easier I spent two days crying solidly and now I have perked myself up abit. I even stayed at a friends last night and cuddled her 6 month old to sleep which was lush, and it wasnt painful. Like you said get back on the journey and try again. 
I have purchased Dr.Beers book off amazon to read up on infertility treatment to increase my knowledge. I am still a bit ignorant to all the details. I am also flying off to Sorrento in Italy on Friday for a Wedding which will preoccupy me.

Marie  - I hope it is not AF. Keep away witch!!!!!

Kara  - Hope you are well. Your scan picture is amazing!!! You must be soooooooooo happy.


----------



## Flash123

Pix - I wish so much that I wasn't sending you all my love and hugs  . I am so very sorry. I know how much it hurts and fully understand what you and dh are going through. You take care and stay strong.   

Marie -    keep positive sweetie. Thinking of you XXXXXXXX


----------



## miriam7

really hope its not af marie       pix glad you are thinking ahead theres no reason why it cant work next time just a bloody pain we have to find the cash   oh chattasil lucky you i  would love to go to sorrento


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Chat, so glad that you have managed to perk up a bit, it is a very difficult time. Hope you have a lovely time in Sorrento.

Thank you so much Liz, I hope all is well with you.

Thanks Miriam. Finding the money is a bloody pain, you are right! 

Marie, how are you tonight? Thinking of you lots


----------



## Taffy Girl

I am away for a few days but will be thinking of you all -   for all those who have had negative cycles and   AND   for marie


----------



## kara76

pix and marie how are you today?

pix have you fixed up a follow up?


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Taffy, hope you have a good couple of days away.

Hi there Kara, how are you? I'm still trying to get through to nurses to let them know result and book a follow up

OMG I am so tired today. Was still awake 4 hours after going to bed and then woke every hour. The night before wasn't much better! Just want AF to hurry up now. Only been spotting since sat, so just want her to show her ugly face and leave.

Hope you are ok Marie


----------



## marieclare

Hi guys, hope you are all ok. 

I am ok, spotting has been continuous for 24hrs now, its turned into the brown stringy stuff... nice 

I havent had any pains yet today and I hope this means af won't turn up today as I normally get awful cramps before. But I don't have much hope anymore due to all the spotting which feels exactly like any other month. 

Before the spotting started I was thinking about testing on wednesday and was going to ask if you all thought that was ok. I had a 3 day transfer on 27th aug. 
But now i don't think I'll get to weds before AF, so am wondering whether to test tomorrow


----------



## kara76

pix i hope you got through

marie in all honestly i think i would have POAS already if i were in you but only you can decide what is right for you hun, your 14 days post ec?


----------



## marieclare

Hey Kara, yep 14 days past EC today. Do you think it would be ok to test tomoz?

I've ordered some internet cheapies 10mui and a twinpack of clearblue which should arrive tomorrow before 1pm. But have asked hubs to go get me a test on his way home, coz if the brown stuff carries on I think I will do one with fmu tomorrow. 
At least if I have a test in the house i have the option. 

Worried I'll just be settingmyself up for more stress coz obviously if its negative I'll still be thinking all week "its not over til otd" and I dont want to upset dh or myself more than is necessary


----------



## PixTrix

follow up booked for 10th November   looks like I will be on the cancellation mission! Saying that, whilst I want to get back on the rollercoaster asap I am not going to rush into it. I have so much I want to sort so that I am tip top for it. I am wondering if it is worth asking for a lap because I have never had one. Might be clutching at straws, but just wondering if a lap could offer an answer to why my right ovary is so high. There was a lot of follicles there and perhaps the better eggs could have been there. Anyway one of many things to ask at follow up, just so frustrating that got to wait so long!

I would test if I was you Marie. Thinking of you


----------



## kara76

i tested with a clear blue digital 14 days post ec after blood test, not FMU

hun if you think it will stress you dont test. i do think waiting for OTD is best to avoid unessersery worry but at the same time some people need to know what is what earlier and i understand this.

when i bleed early i tested, what does your dh think?

pix i bet that seems like ages away but if you want a lap it might be an idea to get your go to refer you locally as the waiting list could be shorter, some peoples ovaries are naturally higher, some have adhersions (like me) and some ovaries just hide sometimes but if you feel a lap might give peace of mind i say go for it, but do everything within your power to get on a waiting list asap


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara, I booked an appointment with my GP this morning, so will be seen end of September. Hopeless in my surgery for appointments!!! Not sure what to do about the lap yet, I'm sure they would have advised me to have one had they thought necessary. Just want to try and cover all avenues. I do want to have a lump/swelling on my back which is situated kind of behind right ovary area and causes alot of pain. Plenty of time now to get follow up questions done   I read somewhere today that metformin has been used in cases to improve egg quality. I'm on it for PCO but stopped it for this tx because of my poor response first tx. It will be interesting to see quality next time around by taking metformin.

What do you take fish oils for?

Marie, I think if it feels right for you both do a test. I would if spotting


----------



## kara76

were you advised to stop your met?

i take omega 3 fish oils for nk cells and its very good for you


----------



## PixTrix

They didn't advise me. I had thought about stopping when read that people were told it could prevent overstiming so in my head I thought that could have been partly to blame when I didn't respond if that makes sense. I wasn't sure what to do but then when the met started giving me serious runs (tmi!) again when DR I stopped because they were making me feel crap and felt wasn't good to be feeling like that doing tx.

What day is your scan? How have you been feeling?


----------



## kara76

i see, write this question down for your follow up

im good hun, just shattered, scan is thursday so not long at all


----------



## PixTrix

Nearly here and you will get to see that heart beating away again


----------



## marieclare

Pix glad you got through, i tried quite a bit but couldn't and it wasn't tripping to answerphone so will try again tomorrow. sounds like you are doing all the right things and looking forwards which is really good news. It seems so unfair to go through every stage with its trials and tribulations and then come away without the result we want. today is 7 weeks since DR for me and I think yours was a similar length, such a massive chunk of our lives, just doesn't seem fair  anyway think you are doing fab.

Did you all see this on the news the other day http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8232146.stm
Implantation seems to be where most people fall down so if there really is a way to pick the ones that can implant that would be amazing.

I will prob test in the morning depending on what happens with spotting. DH doesn't know what to think and I think asking him what to do at this stage would put more pressure on him so I might have to be the strong one on this 

/links


----------



## miriam7

marie i tested 9 days past transfer and bfp showed up it was a frozen cycle tho so i knew i wouldnt get false positive of hcg jab...do what you think is right   pix least you can have some time to prepare and have break before next tx


----------



## PixTrix

I was thinking exactly those thoughts yesterday Marie. It is like putting our lives in limbo. Yeah I did see that on the news. IVF is such a marvelous thing, yet so complex, it is not until we are in the midst of it do we really learn quite how complex it really is. Good luck for the morning I will be thinking of you    

I know Miriam. I feel I need a break after this one. After the first I just wanted to start again straight away


----------



## Queenie1

pix at least you will have plenty of questions by nov and i'm sure it will fly by.

marie thinking of you and good luck for the morning.


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Queenie, going to spend the time wisely preparing myself physically and mentally. How are you doing? Are you still looking at november for tx


----------



## kara76

its so hard not to put things on hold but over the years i have kinda learnt not too where possible

yeah i saw this on the news, its CGH and its a type of gentic testing of the embryos, you need to be able to make blastocyst to go for it too and i believe that this was not the very first baby born with cgh in the world, uk maybe. LWC/OXFORD AND CARE do it.....its pretty much an advance from of PGS/PGD

Marie fingers well and truely crossed


----------



## Queenie1

yes i'm hoping to pix. have scan tomorrow to see if there is anything there causing spotting.

i'm ok not brilliant but much better than last week still feeling a little down but also tired, think the early mornings don't agree with me 

you sound like you seem very focused and giving your self time is a good thing.


----------



## marieclare

thanks miriam for the info, Pix is right about success stories being an inspiration, its great to know things can work out. 

thanks queenie & kara for the GL. I've just watched a thing i sky plussed last night called the hospital, about A&E. It made me realise as bad as I will feel if its neg, there are lots of other really awful things that happen in the world and at least I can try again and I still have my lovely fella and family. 

Queenie GL for scan tomoz, is that at clinic or elsewhere?


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck with your scan Queenie. I'm glad you are not feeling as bad as you were, I know you have been having it very tough


----------



## Flash123

Marie - All my love to you sweetie. Good luck for the morn.    It is just utter torture not knowing ansd I agree with  the others - you are in limbo at mo. Take care.

Pix - I know what you mean about your ovaries., One of mine, (not sure which tend to switch off at details!!! - sure I am ADD) is a lot higher than the other and they were only able to access it a little. They only got 1 or 2 eggs from it because of that. Combine that with my cervix tilting back but my womb tilting forward and twisting to the side and it i am sure the    need sat nav!!! I have repeatedly asked if this could be affecting our fertility as it is unexplained but they keep on saying no. I have a really strong gut feeling that it is and If you have a nagging doubt persue it because there is nothing worse than wondering. When we failed I wanted to go straight for our next cycle but we had to wait months for our follow up. (Tx in April - follow up Aug!!!) At the time I was gutted but now I have realised that I wasn't ready for it straight away. I feel didfferent know and more mentally ready and prepared. It just goes to show that we are all unique and you have to do what is right for you. Hope you are looking after yourself. Take care.

XXXXX    to everyone else


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thanks Liz. You have really made me giggle about the sat nav   My womb gave them right headwork during ET. Completely titled backwards and they could hardly get it on scan, they had to leave the catheter from the practice transder in! It is great that you are now ready. Have you got tx booked?


----------



## kara76

i 100% agree liz, my nagging doubts have been right in the past....i think we know our own bodies

liz bet your looking forward to your fet now?


----------



## Flash123

Yep - start DR tonight !!!   YIPPEE

I was so saw after EC and ET (had strong sedation for both) that I am hoping that the less fiddling I have the better.  Had cramps continually from ec to the day she showed (8 days past transfer) so I can't see how anything could have stayed snuggled in through that. This time I have been given a womb relaxant so am hoping that will help.


----------



## kara76

yay liz good luck

i have the womb relaxant this cycle! so fingers crossed

your snow babies are blasts arent they?


----------



## Flash123

Yeh - we have three so fingers crossed some survive. Hopefully we can have 2 put back. Hubby is terrified of twins - we have twin nieces and his dad was 1 of 18 with i don't know how many sets of twins but i don't think he quite realises we have to have a BFP first before we start worrying about that!!! MEN!!!!


----------



## Flash123

I think that must sound terrible - worry about it then. I would love twins just would panic abit.!!


----------



## PixTrix

Aw Liz twins would be lovely   My dad is a twin. They should thaw ok, vitrification is very good. Good luck x


----------



## kara76

i think the thaw rate is 98% since they use vitrification

i have to say i was relieved when we had our scan and we saw one heart beat, that feeling surpirsed me and twins wouldnt have been a problem but i know i would have worried more as there are risks to both mother and babies, i never ever felt like this before!!! very odd i know

i think if twins might be an issue for you, i would seriuosly consider SET.


----------



## Flash123

I would have 10 if it meant having a family. But I think I would be a single mum


----------



## kara76

10 might be a little too many lol

when is et booked for?


----------



## Flash123

They were really busy so et is penciled in for w/b 12 Oct - that means i will takes meds for a week longer. It was that or wait till next cycle.

If they can squeeze my in they will try for the week before. Can't belive it is 8 o'clock. Food is calling. Take care - and speak soon.
XXXX


----------



## kara76

im sure time will fly now 

enjoy your dinner, im stuffing my face too lol


----------



## marieclare

Good luck with the FET Liz, congrats on starting DR  

We just did something a bit silly, dh brought 2x Tesco tests home and we kind of talked each other into doing one tonight. It didn't say you had to do FMU. So it said to wait 3mins and there was defo nothing there after 4 mins . But at about 5mins we weren't sure if we could see a shadow or not. I think we probably both wanted to see something so much that we half convinced ourselves, but objectively i think it was defo a BFN.  
So we will try again in the morning, we are ok tho, it was pretty cool just being able to do a test and watch it together knowing there could be a chance of it working


----------



## miriam7

oh marie   its a pain when tests do do that with the shadow line   hope you are ok good luck for test in morning


----------



## kara76

not sure how good cheapo tests are hun 

did the shadow have any colour? did the test work properly? i hope tomorrows result is different


----------



## marieclare

No colour no Kara, yep the control line was fine


----------



## kara76

damn well you never know see what tomorrow brings

you testing with clear blue in the morning?


----------



## PixTrix

Great you have started DR liz, wishing you all the luck in the world  

Good luck for the morning Marie


----------



## marieclare

Another bfn for me this morning ... don't think its really sinking in though


----------



## kara76

marie huni i am so very sorry. i know how much your hurting right now

big massive hugs


----------



## PixTrix

OH Marie, I am so very, very sorry. We all know what you are going through and yes it does hurt like crazy. Please know that we are here for you


----------



## claire1

Marie  I'm so sorry.  Please take care, sending you lots of


----------



## Queenie1

marie so very sorry for you. hope you and dh are looking after each other.


----------



## marieclare

Thanks guys I'm ok   

Gunna get something very naughty to eat tonight and quite tempted to have glass of wine too  

Can I ask a few questions of those of you who have been here before? How long do the clinic like you to wait before starting again? And does anyone have any advice on if it would be worth trying a FET next with only one embryo in the freezer, or would it be better to do another fresh cycle first? Guna call clinic tomorrow after discussing with DH but wanted to get your opinions too. Also at this stage is it worth me doing any more HPTs? I did an internet cheapy 10mui this morning and that was blank, but I haven't done a clearblue yet, that was supposed to be for otd. I am still spotting but no af yet although getting a lot of pains so I'm not sure if its worth wasting the clearblue over? 

Thanks for all your support
Marie xx


----------



## kara76

i would see what clinic advise as to whether to test on OTD they might want you to but in all honestly i dont think it will change

you have a blast in the freezer and i think i would go for that first, clinic would want you to wait at least 1 af before starting again. you might have to wait a good while for a follow up but if you know you want a fet i would probably skip the follow up and ask to cycle. timing will then depend on clinic really. with one embryo frozen there is a small risk of it not thawing and i do mean a small risk only as they have a 98% thaw rate at ivf wales. The drugs are easier on your body , no risk of OHSS and lining can sometimes be better with fet's.

fet do have a lower success rate BUT they do work huni, if you were to go fresh it might be wise to wait more time because of you ohss to give your ovaries a rest as they have been through alot.

i hope that helps, and keep your chin up hun.


----------



## marieclare

Thanks Kara thats really useful info.  
I'll give them a ring tomorrow.


----------



## Queenie1

marie good luck with call tomorrow , i would also go with the snowbaby you have, look at miriam she only had one snowbaby and now she has maia 

i also think it is good to give your body a rest before cycling again


----------



## kara76

your more than welcome marie, i know all too well that you head will be like mush for a while


----------



## serenfach

Marie..


----------



## miriam7

so sorry marie   you never know your frostie could be the lucky 1 like mine theres always hope


----------



## marieclare

Thanks Miriam, i really hope I am as lucky as you 

Ok girls a bit of PMA to finish this thread off with, we are going for FET with our one little embie   asap. I am going to spend the time between now and then focussing on lots of  positive things like eating healthy, starting to exercise again, saving money, getting readyfor xmas and anything really to make the time go quick  

Thankyou so much for all your wonderful support, it has been a godsend having you all to chat to and it was lovely to meet up with some of you even though I'm so far away I didn't think I would be able to get to any meets, you are all lovely and I'm wishing everyone the best of luck wherever you are with treatment /pregnancy   

Love 
Marie
xxxxx


----------



## kara76

i assume from your ticker you spoke to clinic?

i say good on ya girl and make sure you have a bit of a blow out first before all the healthy stuff

i am so pleased you have found support within this group, i know it has and does really help me

keep your chin up sweetie, your time will come


----------



## PixTrix

Marie, I am so sorry that this  time didn't work out for you. It is great that you are making plans for your FET. Have some you and DH time, be a bit naughty and then get yourself prepared for your FET. The jouney is a tough one, but it helps having people like you to share it with. Wishing you loads of luck for your FET and in the mean time we are still here to chat with!


----------



## josiejo

So sorry it didn't happen this time Marie. 

Wishing you loads of luck with FET


----------



## Queenie1

marie so glad that you have a plan in place it is good to have one makes me feel positive with something to work towards. like kara and pix said enjoy some time with dh and been naughty before going on the healthy stuff. we are all still here for you while you are waiting to start again. we would miss you if you left. i don't no what i would do if i didn't have you lot to help me.
it was lovely to meet you and when ever you are in wales let us know and perhaps some of us could meet up.


----------



## Flash123

Marie    for you and dh. It really is crap and we all know how you are feeling.  
So pleased to hear you so positive and having a plan - as kara says - a plan is always good !!  

Your time will come I am sure. Take care, go wild and be naughty.   
liz xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

pix how are you how are you feeling .


----------



## Jule

I am so sorry Marie, i just read your post.  Glad you have made a plan and have a way forward with your frozen embryos.  Good luck


----------



## PixTrix

Thank you for asking Queenie, I am feeling better far quicker than I expected. I had a couple of days where I thought that I would struggle not to get depressed again (had PTSD and severe depression some years back), but feel quite a bit better now. Saying that with DP's father being admitted to hospital, my mother ending up in  A&E and a friends mother passing away all in the last few days, I haven't really had the time to think about it. Things are hectic.


----------



## Queenie1

pix glad to hear you are well, keep the pma going as kara has proved it is possible.
so sorry to hear you are having a difficult time with family and friends. i hope your dp father is ok and that your mum is ok as well.


----------



## kara76

oh pix you have so much going on hun. big hugs


----------



## PixTrix

thank you Queenie and Kara, at least it is giving me something to focus on. When things reach a low I am always best kept busy so that is a good thing


----------



## kara76

i agree busy is best for sure hun


----------



## Laura36

Marie, so so sorry hun for your BFN.  I am a bit late catching up but sending you loads of   

Pix,    you need lots of hugs too hun.  Hope you are ok.


----------



## Flash123

Pix and Marie - hope you are taking care of yourselves.    to you both


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thank you Laura and Liz


----------



## nott

hi everyone i been away to turkey for the week and just catching up on everything i am so sorry to hear all the bfns, pix, marie and chats very sorry for you all i so hope your doing ok.  well i think i made a mistake going to turkey my hotel was full of kids which at the moment is not something i was ready for so i hated the holiday and couldnt wait to get home.  i think this time of ivf has affected me more than any other.

i had an email from the czec republic this week to say i got my de transfer 30th august next year.  which seems a lifetime away but im sure it will come quick.  kara congrats on your scan i bet you was over the moon when you saw it what a lovely feeling that must have been.


----------



## kara76

nott sorry your holiday wasnt that good, it must have been hard

great news you have a transfer date and something to work towards


----------



## Cath34

Pix, Marie and chat, so so sorry girls. Its so unfair isnt it. Take time to recover before you plan your next step. I always find that having a plan really helps me to cope with it all. Big hugs   xx


----------



## marieclare

Hey guys, thanks for all the good wishes. Nott sorry about your holiday, its so difficult isn't it. 
I have been ok-ish until having a bit of a meltdown today. I find it hard because we have dh kids at weekends so our house can get full of kids or we end up doing child-centered things which I really wished I could have avoided right now. Unfortunately theres no flexibility in the arrangement and in any case i wouldnt want him to miss out on seeing them I just sometimes wish I could teleport myself somewhere else. Had to go out by myself in the end and have a bit of a cry but got a nice big cuddle and pep talk from dh so then I felt better. I find it hard because I wish I could just say "ok its not worked but lets take advantage of having no kids and go and do x y z lovely adult things" but we can't and I feel quite resentful of that sometimes. 

Sorry for the big rant lol just had to get that off my chest. 

I hope everyone else is ok, pix, Chat, Laura, cath, nott, sorry to anyone i missed xxxxx


----------



## nott

it must be hard marie with your partner already having children its the other way with me and i find it hard myself i cant be easy having to do things with your dp children when all you want is to have your own but it takes a good person to take on someone else children when you havent got your own at least you got your frozen one and hopefully that will be the one for you.


----------



## Queenie1

nott sorry to hear you holiday was hard, hope you are ok now  

marie you are a very special strong person to do what you do. it is ok to have time especially now when you need to cry and get away from everyone. and we are here to listen to you rant any time you want to that is what we are here for to support each other through this rollercoaster.


----------



## Laura36

Marie, I am so sorry you have been struggling this weekend with DH kids around.  

Nott, are you going to Reprofit? I am thinking about going there for donor egg too.


----------



## nott

hi laura yes i think thats the one in czec republic been given 30th august nxt year for the treatment although we could have had it done in june but we have booked to go to kenya beg of august so thought it better to do it after the holiday.  have you been in touch with the clinic yet?


----------



## Laura36

Yes, I e-mailed them a couple of weeks ago then filled in their forms last night. Haven't heard back yet but hope to hear something on Monday.  I would like to go next June/July ideally as that would coincide with my bonus to pay for it, lol!


----------



## Queenie1

good to hear that you are gonna try again.


----------



## Laura36

thanks Queenie.  I wasn't ready to stop although I needed to give DH some time to think.  Bit worried about the money now as we had planned financially for this last one to be the final tx. 
How are you doing? Did you have a scan last week for your discharge problem?


----------



## Queenie1

glad to hear that dh has decided to go again. i'm sure you will find a way to pay. so is your next tx is gonna be with de abroad.

yes i had a scan last week and lorraine saw something by my cervix so grace has said she would like to scan me herself and when i'm not on af. so going to clinic tomorrow at 8.30. hope that grace sees its and either can do something so i can do tx in nov. just writing out my questions ready


----------



## Laura36

Queenie, I hope tomorrow's scan goes ok and they can sort what ever the problem is quickly so your tx goes ahead  

Yes, def abroad for donor egg tx as due to legislation around anonymity in the UK there are not many donors. The waiting list for Reprofit (Czech republic) is 11 months.  There are loads of clinics in Spain that also have great success rates but the cost is a lot more.  Reprofit is 3900 Eur and Spain is more like 4500-6000 eur.


----------



## Queenie1

well good luck with that. it is so expensive isn't it. if i went abroad it probably would be spain as my parents have a small apartment there so at least we wouldn't have to pay for accomodation. are you thinking of doing donor egg or donor embryo.


----------



## kara76

i have heard good things about reprofit. laura have you sent the form? you can go on the list via email i think onceyou fill in your details


----------



## Laura36

Yes have sent the forms last night via e-mail.  It's donor egg queenie so at least the baby would look a bit like DH


----------



## Queenie1

i wish you all the luck i hope that the wait isn't too long.


----------



## kara76

thats great laura

certainly gives you something to work towards

ban crimbo to save money , we did it once


----------



## marieclare

Laura really pleased for you that you are trying again. 
Brilliant idea kara I would love to ban xmas. Infact I would like to ignore xmas completely but I don't think I will get away with that somehow    
I went back to work today after 3 weeks off and I think its actually done me good, focussed on something else and felt a bit valued with all the people who were pleased to see me back and needed help with stuff.


----------



## Laura36

Marie, I am glad you have coped ok with work hun.

I would love to ban christmas altogether, not just presents. I find that time of year very hard and usually DH is out loads with mates too so I am stuck at home being miserable.  Don't know whether we could get away with not getting people presents.  Small one's it'll have to be.  Maybe they should see IF gift vouchers people could buy for us to contribute??


----------



## marieclare

thats a really good idea Laura. There are websites like that for people who are getting married, where you can ask for guests to give you money for your honeymoon instead of presents eg £60 buys a dolphin watching trip. 
Someone should start an ivf list so your F&F can buy you a bottle of suprecur or a TV scan or an egg collection.


----------



## miriam7

great idea marie glad  that work was ok   laura im real pleased you will give it another go ..didnt take hubby long to see the light


----------



## PixTrix

Hi all, sorry that I haven't been about, between family illnesses and my head being in the shed life has been hectic although it is settling down.

Thank you to everybody who has asked after me  

Sorry that your holiday wasn't great Nott, hope things are getting easier  

Oh Marie I know how tough it is dealing with other half having children, on more than one occasion I have had to take myself off for a good cry. Give yourself the space when you need to  

Laura I am so glad and happy for you that you are going to have another go. You have been on my mind so much


----------



## Laura36

Thank you Pix   

Miriam, yes he took a while.  I really thought he wouldn't change his mind as he just said nothing!  Didn't even say anything when I said the cycle had failed.  But he brought up the subject without me prompting him so I guess that is good.  11 month wait though but gives us time to find the cash.

Marie - maybe we have an idea for a business, selling IF gift vouchers!  Although I don't think I'd really want anyone giving me a gift voucher for a TV scan    Happy to get a box of menopur for my birthday though!


----------



## kara76

pix how are you hunni?

marie it must be really hard hun and i really hope your next treatment brings you your dream

laura you know im so pleased that you gona try again


----------



## PixTrix

I'm ok thanks Kara, had a funeral today so a tough day.


----------



## kara76

aww pix that must have been hard for you, hope your ok


----------

